# Battlefield 4 Discussion



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2013)

Its about time.. 

*i.imgur.com/zDU0Ji9.jpg

Teasers 


Spoiler



Prepare for battle - Sea
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=3z4jxkkrrKM

Prepare for Battle: Land 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdeePW84zrQ

Prepare for Battle: Air
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uph45VzHHOw



TV Spot


Gameplay Video
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8HVQXkeU8U

Shots


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Xz70gg2h.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Ix2kBhvh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/2QrDnwJh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/EIIy9EFh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Hjpaz6gh.jpg



Pic Source

"Angry Sea" Gameplay. 

PS: I will be adding more links and details in this post.

Muliplayer 


Commander Mode


EDIT: I am currently not able to track all the news.. there is leaked info regarding maps and other technical details, will try to get it ASAP , if you find it then please post it so that I can include it in this post.


----------



## hellknight (Mar 21, 2013)

Damn.. Need to upgrade my graphics card.. It will launch in November, I guess


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 21, 2013)

Under water battles!? 

and no jets in the poster? *suspicious*


----------



## RCuber (Mar 21, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Under water battles!?
> 
> and no jets in the poster? *suspicious*



This is just the teaser.. for "sea"


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 22, 2013)

need to get a gaming pc


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2013)

*images.fpsguru.com/articles/images/4000/3245/Battlefield%204%20Promo.jpg

Below "ELD". 



cyborg47 said:


> and no jets in the poster? *suspicious*


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 22, 2013)

OMG !!!!!!!!!
I gotta finish BF2 and BF3 Asap.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 22, 2013)

Submarine battles? Aww Yiss


----------



## RCuber (Mar 22, 2013)

Land Trailer updated


----------



## theserpent (Mar 22, 2013)

Dam my card wont be able to handle this


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 22, 2013)

atleast this time EA host indian servers

battlefield 4 possible maps. watch the video at 1.01min


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 22, 2013)

EA are at it again, amazing teasers and marketing. Can't wait to pre-order this one and 27th March can't come soon enough.

Excited like hell!


----------



## noob (Mar 22, 2013)

Can 1 GB GTX 650 Ti card handle this game ?


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 22, 2013)

@noob. yes it will, if u lower the settings.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 22, 2013)

HD 7750  At 1440x900?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 22, 2013)

BTW.. Premium edition will be there from day one!! I am guessing it would be ₹1999 or ₹2499, base game will be ₹999.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 22, 2013)

RCuber said:


> BTW.. Premium edition will be there from day one!! I am guessing it would be ₹1999 or ₹2499*, base game will be ₹999.*



It's EA , it will be at least 1.5k


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 22, 2013)

RCuber said:


> BTW.. Premium edition will be there from day one!! I am guessing it would be ₹1999 or ₹2499, base game will be ₹999.



And I loved the way they distributed the digital download for prebooked copies on BF3. Download was allowed 2 days or so in advance before the game was officially ready for shipping. Which means 1st day gameplay and no waiting for our copies.

Now to the real part, 
And I expect the same here too so that no one will miss the amazing (read it as buggy) release everytime (remember the half baked BC2 and the recent server-load-for-single-player simcity?? And this is a multiplayer, so make no mistake by not expecting a 1st day shi%t)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2013)

Game looks real nice with some new elements. It would be quite a looker.


----------



## sunnyhj (Mar 23, 2013)

Now all i need now is to get better at 
1)flying jets
2)tanks
3)bikes
4)quadbikes
5)boats
6)compensate for recoil
7)game modes other than TDM 

after all this i'll be set to kick ass in BF4


----------



## RCuber (Mar 23, 2013)

Air Teaser updated


----------



## Thunder (Mar 23, 2013)

Some insights on the upcoming Battlefield game.

*bf4central.com/2013/03/battlefield-4-leaked-details/


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 23, 2013)

Price would be 1.8k, no doubt about that!


----------



## iittopper (Mar 23, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Price would be 1.8k, no doubt about that!



yep , most probably . BTw sea battle really sounds cool


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 23, 2013)

Battlefield 3 sucks!


----------



## iittopper (Mar 23, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Battlefield 3 sucks!



ofcourse , but only for noobs !


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 23, 2013)

I bought BF3 but was not able to play it


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 23, 2013)

^OMG give it to me ill play 
BTW cant wait to get on that nuclear subs in BF4


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 23, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ofcourse , but only for noobs !



Well, someone doesn't know what a wink smiley does. -_-


----------



## iittopper (Mar 23, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Well, someone doesn't know what a wink smiley does. -_-



yep , too dumb to know !


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Mar 23, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> ^OMG give it to me ill play
> BTW cant wait to get on that nuclear subs in BF4



I have it on PC 



iittopper said:


> yep , too dumb to know !



 = sarcasm,joking


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 23, 2013)

^Even I have FC3 on my PC cant play in this shity Acer aspire 4730z need to get a Gaming Rig


----------



## icebags (Mar 23, 2013)

hmmm seems i will have to upgrade my rig again next year with a new card. 
anyways watch the AC in smoke, anyone thinks BF4 will bring back titan game mode from bf2142 with aircraft carriers ? they are bringing back commanders for sure.


----------



## freakinghell2 (Mar 23, 2013)

Bf3 is f'king amazing. Bf4 will be amazing as well but. they need to have servers in India, or any other south asian country. game isn't fun at 300 ms ping. which I get at most times. 

Also the class system in Bf3 is ****ed up. they should bring back BC2 model.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 23, 2013)

freakinghell2 said:


> Also the class system in Bf3 is ****ed up. they should bring back BC2 model.



No. They should bring back BF2 model. That was amazing. BC2 didn't have equal classes. An assault got unlimited ammo, while a medic with extra ammo perk was invincible. BF3 model is not bad, but BF2 model was great.


----------



## dan4u (Mar 24, 2013)

earlier I was upset that BF4 would release too early and I wouldn't be able to do justice to BF3, but now I have 6 months for BF3. but seriously can't for BF4 to release


----------



## icebags (Mar 24, 2013)

^^ there are talks of some sort of integration between bf3 & bf4.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 24, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^^ there are talks of some sort of integration between bf3 & bf4.



Probably just the Battlelog.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 24, 2013)

icebags said:


> hmmm seems i will have to upgrade my rig again next year with a new card.
> anyways watch the AC in smoke, anyone thinks BF4 will bring back titan game mode from bf2142 with aircraft carriers ? they are bringing back commanders for sure.



DAFUQ did you just say Aircraft carriers!! First time hearing it I know there are jets,Humvee etc


----------



## icebags (Mar 24, 2013)

^^ if i m guessing it right, commanders will be able to maneuver the carriers like they use to maneuver the tiatans in bf2142. nothing new, but we expect more advanced game mode in bf4. like sub commanders (read squad leaders) commandeering ships in the career battle-group. and not to mention there should be aircraft flying from carrier itself, and after breaching through the boat defenses, attacker should board the carrier deck to initiate final battle to sink and destroy it.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 24, 2013)

icebags said:


> ^^ if i m guessing it right, commanders will be able to maneuver the carriers like they use to maneuver the tiatans in bf2142. nothing new, but we expect more advanced game mode in bf4. like sub commanders (read squad leaders) commandeering ships in the career battle-group. and not to mention there should be aircraft flying from carrier itself, and after breaching through the boat defenses, attacker should board the carrier deck to initiate final battle to sink and destroy it.



Wow sounds intresting Btw is it just a mod or a DLC ?


----------



## icebags (Mar 24, 2013)

.......


its bf4 advanced anticipation talking. (-.-)


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> Wow sounds intresting Btw is it just a mod or a DLC ?



New game, wait till tomorrow to know the details


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> New game, wait till tomorrow to know the details



Tomorrow? Ain't it 27th or are you in future?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Tomorrow? Ain't it 27th or are you in future?



There is something happening tomorrow, 27th full details will be given out.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2013)

it will be fun to have 256 player bf4 with all real life weaponry and the modern technological stuff

@the class system is ****, it should be done away with


----------



## RCuber (Mar 25, 2013)

^^ the max count is still 64 players, anything more is a clusterf***.. 64Players for PC and next gen console, 24 for old gen (PS3/Xbox 360).

EDIT: the only class which I see has a issue is the recon, rest are fine.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 25, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> it will be fun to have 256 player bf4 with all real life weaponry and the modern technological stuff




And i would like weapons so real time that the bullet can pierce through a body to hit another behind.. Otherwise each time a person will end up only one of his counterparts and the other one standing just behind him will accidentally shoot the enemy and obviously get shot by the enemy behind the one he killed. 

128 in each team (however big the map is) is gonna be less fun and irritating/punishing too.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 25, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> And i would like weapons so real time that the bullet can pierce through a body to hit another behind.. Otherwise each time a person will end up only one of his counterparts and the other one standing just behind him will accidentally shoot the enemy and obviously get shot by the enemy behind the one he killed.
> 
> 128 in each team (however big the map is) is gonna be less fun and irritating/punishing too.



+1, need a new pc... now thinking gtx titan or 8xxx series?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 26, 2013)

Tonight is the night. BF4 closed preview for press and youtubers. we should be getting some details before tomorrows disclosure.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 26, 2013)

65 player match is more than enough let alone 128 . Since bioshock is released , i am not much excited for the trailer


----------



## Thunder (Mar 27, 2013)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/03/27/6y7e2u6u.jpg
*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/03/27/uzada5y3.jpg
*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/03/27/rygegane.jpg
*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/03/27/ybega5ev.jpg

Looks liked they're pushing the Frostbite engine to its limit.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 27, 2013)

Leaked Battlefield 4 trailer. See it before EA takes it down.

youtube.com/watch?v=Q1Dfy7-mUMY


----------



## Faun (Mar 27, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Looks liked they're pushing the Frostbite engine to its limit.



Yeah, 100% lens flare and sun glare soon.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 27, 2013)

Frostbite 3 - Imgur


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> Frostbite 3 - Imgur



Isn't it supposed to be FB 2.5?

EDIT - nevermind, its FB3. Must have been EA's decision to call it 3


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 27, 2013)

Heres the link for battlefeild 4, watch before the world does 


Battlefield 4 OFFICIAL VIDEO - YouTube


----------



## iittopper (Mar 27, 2013)

I dont see any preorder in origin India ?


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 27, 2013)

17 minutes gameplay video


----------



## iittopper (Mar 27, 2013)

Am i the only one not too much impressed by the gameplay , its not much of a improvement over bf3  

PS - damn russian again :O


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Mar 27, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Am i the only one not too much impressed by the gameplay , its not much of a improvement over bf3


More like Battlefield 3.5


----------



## freakinghell2 (Mar 27, 2013)

Not much of a improvement but its still better than all other shooters in the market so. 

Anyway, since it doesnt look much different from Bf3 I am hoping my pc will be able to handle it. Waiting for MP gameplay..

Best part of the trailer was definitely the chick at the end 



RCuber said:


> .
> 
> EDIT: the only class which I see has a issue is the recon, rest are fine.



they should have at least given c4 to recon. but still class sys in Bf3 wasnt the finest in BF series


----------



## iittopper (Mar 27, 2013)

Either of bf2 or BC2 class in fine . Since Bf3 was the first game to be debuted @1499 here , i am guessing that bf4 will be debuting @ 1799 for pc . 

PS - game is coming in fall 2013 .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Tonight is the night.



Don't say that. Gives me Dexter chills.

And darn! Thank God it looks as good as BF3!  MP is where the shyt at. Can't wait for E3. 

The graphics, man, the graphics... too good, too good.

*i422.photobucket.com/albums/pp302/nvidiageek/uzada5y3_zps2ff08196.jpg

EDIT: Just saw the reveal gameplay. More BF2 features like using iron sights even with scope attached. The animation's super smooth, loved that in BF3. And I wonder, if this company of 4 soldiers is more like another group of Bad Company. With all the arm clothes or crap looking similar to BC's.

The Destruction 3.0. I'm sold.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 27, 2013)

loved the trailer....gameplay looks more action packed....similar to COD....more cinematic than BF3. Hope my old pc is ableto handle this one....BF3 was playable...so m hoping this one too should work.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2013)

That huge explosion at 9 25, most realistic ever? video game explosions look fake all the time, but this one looked very convincing.
Huuuuge improvement over FB2 though.


----------



## IndianRambo (Mar 27, 2013)

17 minutes gameplay video of battlefiled4


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Am i the only one not too much impressed by the gameplay , its not much of a improvement over bf3
> 
> PS - damn russian again :O



You don't get signature games every year or so.......


----------



## iittopper (Mar 27, 2013)

When will the pre ordering start here ?

PS - Racism again started in battlelog . Those who have ordered bf4 get an extra icon next to Premium ( in profile) Sigh.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2013)

9:03, somebody forgot to animate the helicopter


----------



## RCuber (Mar 27, 2013)

GFX looks fine, no surprises, i'm waiting for MP details


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> GFX looks fine, no surprises, i'm waiting for MP details




+1 on this.. BF is all about MP. If MP clicks i dont bother anything else.. 

BTW, I never completed or even played beyond half an hr of campaign both in BF BC2 and BF3. All i did is a MP frag fest


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> 9:03, somebody forgot to animate the helicopter



I thought it was hovering. 

EDIT: On a second note, yeah, it did look like it got stuck. lawl.


----------



## icebags (Mar 27, 2013)

get used to irons, sites are for rookies !  

doesn't look too different, except graphics and a grenade launcher and a few more.

and wtf is digital deluxe edition ? there were standard and premium edition, now whats this ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2013)

[youtube]lXXTkHnNa7A[/youtube]


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> 9:03, somebody forgot to animate the helicopter



Your answer is here


----------



## Thunder (Mar 27, 2013)

So will the premium edition start from Day 1 or will be added later? And Wtf is a deluxe edition. ?
If im not wrong it goes like this.
Standard Edition->Limited Edition->Premium Edition->Deluxe Edition.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> Your answer is here



?????


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> ?????



Animated Helicopter but its only rotors BTW


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> Animated Helicopter but its only rotors BTW



I was talking about the helicopter in that 17 min video, at 9:03.


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 27, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I was talking about the helicopter in that 17 min video, at 9:03.



Yeah but I answered with another video.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 27, 2013)

101gamzer said:


> Yeah but I answered with another video.



bad joke?


----------



## Saumil996 (Mar 27, 2013)

Really nice graphics, the iron sights thing was also a nice addition i hope MP also has it. I realised that i have never seen birds in bf3 multiplayer and if i remember correctly not even in single player.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ birds are there in Armored Kill


----------



## ZTR (Mar 28, 2013)

BTW the gameplay footage was powered by the yet to be released AMD 7990! :O



> AMD and EA DICE are proud partners in gaming, with a recent history that includes the award-winning Battlefield 3 in 2011. That relationship continues today with the world’s first public demonstration of Battlefield 4, powered by the AMD Radeon HD 7990—the world’s fastest graphics card! Today’s unveiling not only demonstrates the commitment EA DICE makes to state-of-the-art PC graphics, it stands as further proof that the critically-acclaimed Graphics Core Next architecture in the AMD Radeon HD 7000 Series is the best choice for truly advanced PC games.



*www.legitreviews.com/news/15327/


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2013)

Battlefield 4 Beta Access confirmed for BF3 Premium Members and those who pre-ordered MOH Limited Edition.
*help.ea.com/article/battlefield-4-exclusive-beta-access-information


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Battlefield 4 Beta Access confirmed for BF3 Premium Members and those who pre-ordered MOH Limited Edition.
> *help.ea.com/article/battlefield-4-exclusive-beta-access-information



Yeehhhhhhhh..  

BTW what is the price at Origin? I did not find it yesterday.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

Don't get excited about beta unless you are willing to download 2-3 gig at snails pace


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yeehhhhhhhh..
> 
> BTW what is the price at Origin? I did not find it yesterday.



That's like early access of two days. It will turn into a public beta after that, like BF3 did.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

In battlelog ,their is now a poll option "What are you looking forward to the most in Battlefield 4? Single player or multiplayer ?  like we even care about sp in bf series . When medal of honour warfighter trailer was released , and it shows awesome destruction , everybody fall for it , which was a shitty game . This same thing may happen to bf4 .


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

^^ Please don't hurt my feelings for battlefield


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> That's like early access of two days. It will turn into a public beta after that, like BF3 did.



Damn.. only two days...  I thought it will be over a month like other games.. I had no idea.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Damn.. only two days...  I thought it will be over a month like other games.. I had no idea.



why does it matter? you still get to play.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 28, 2013)

lets see.. if the two days fall in weekend then only i can play.. but why for 2 days only. AFAIK Crysis 3 alpha/beta was for more than 1 week.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> lets see.. if the two days fall in weekend then only i can play.. but why for 2 days only. AFAIK Crysis 3 alpha/beta was for more than 1 week.



he mean two days early access . It will be avilale for 10 days most probably just like the bf3 .


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> lets see.. if the two days fall in weekend then only i can play.. but why for 2 days only. AFAIK Crysis 3 alpha/beta was for more than 1 week.


 
two days early access.


----------



## avinandan012 (Mar 28, 2013)

9600GT


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

BF3 beta was fun though..


----------



## iittopper (Mar 28, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> BF3 beta was fun though..



I remember people were actually pissed for including non infantry map operation metro in beta . After the game release , it became the most popular map to increase stats and score !


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I remember people were actually pissed by including non infantry map operation metro . After the game release , it becam the most popular map to increase stats and score !



Ah.. Metro.. perfect map during Double XP


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> bad joke?



Yeah it was lame I admit


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 28, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> 9600GT



World doesn't do justice to some people.

".... because AMD is expected to ship its Radeon HD 8000 series GPUs in the second half." 

Dayum, can we ever upgrade? I thought of HD7970-ing my PC, now, I need to wait for HD8xxx. Shyt!


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Dayum, can we ever upgrade? I thought of *HDxxxx*-ing my PC, now, I need to wait for *HDx(+1)xxx*. Shyt!


Fixed..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Fixed..




Yup.. Rightly done..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Fixed..



Other way of saying that I'm screwed? I guess I'll hang on to my HD5850 for the rest of my lyph. :<


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 28, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Other way of saying that I'm screwed? I guess I'll hang on to my HD5850 for the rest of my *lyph*. :<


sighhh


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 28, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> sighhh



Wut?


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Other way of saying that I'm screwed? I guess I'll hang on to my HD5850 for the rest of my lyph. :<


lol no, its just that the next best technology will always be around the corner, you cannot buy if you keep thinking about the future releases. Sandy Bridge --> Ivy Bridge --> Haswell --> what not , 6xxx > 7xxx> 8xxx > 9xxx etc..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 28, 2013)

Is there any limit to technology besides time travel? 

Hell. Forgot about the topic.

Here I go, Battlefield 4 rox!


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2013)

With the configuration I have now, what sort of upgrade is worth it, Processor or graphics card?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> With the configuration I have now, what sort of upgrade is worth it, Processor or graphics card?



Both. Hulolol. 

Intel C2Q? Get away, daug. ;>


----------



## icebags (Mar 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> With the configuration I have now, what sort of upgrade is worth it, Processor or graphics card?


everything, except keyboard and mouse. and may be RAM.

if u r not playing bf3 --> in HD, u r not playing it right. 

and yah, any intel on how many rs bf4 gonna be tagged at ? saw they have put it @60dolls at gamestop (probably delux ed). so it seems ~3.5k for bf4 base + 1(first) DLC free..... who is pre-ordering ?


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2013)

icebags said:


> any intel on how many rs bf4 gonna be tagged at ? saw they have put it @60dolls at gamestop (probably delux ed). so it seems ~3.5k for bf4 base + 1(first) DLC free..... who is pre-ordering ?


The details regarding the Premium and Deluxe editions are still not clear atm.
Although I would suggest wait and get premium if it's avaliable from day 1.


----------



## RCuber (Mar 28, 2013)

@icebags.. those prices are US prices.. not indian, standard edition will be 999,


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2013)

icebags said:


> everything, except keyboard and mouse. and may be RAM.
> 
> if u r not playing bf3 --> in HD, u r not playing it right.
> 
> and yah, any intel on how many rs bf4 gonna be tagged at ? saw they have put it @60dolls at gamestop (probably delux ed). so it seems ~3.5k for bf4 base + 1(first) DLC free..... who is pre-ordering ?



1.8k for the base, 3k for premium.


----------



## Superayush (Mar 28, 2013)

I don't get it people cribbing about graphic card and that their configuration will not be able to run the game in pc....my question

Y u no buy console(ps3/Xbox 360)

Now don't tell me that games are expensive on consoles...the money and storage space you waste on pc upgradation ...not worth it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Superayush said:


> I don't get it people cribbing about graphic card and that their configuration will not be able to run the game in pc....my question
> 
> Y u no buy console(ps3/Xbox 360)
> 
> Now don't tell me that games are expensive on consoles...the money and storage space you waste on pc upgradation ...not worth it.



You're suggesting that on a Battlefield thread? 

Its not the question about running the game, its about playing the game on its full potential. I can easily run BF3 at medium with 60fps.
Medieval graphics, and 24 player multiplayer, not good enough


----------



## icebags (Mar 28, 2013)

RCuber said:


> @icebags.. those prices are US prices.. not indian, standard edition will be 999,



rcube & cyborg, gamestop has bf3 base version priced @ $19, we get that here @ 1k+ rs. so i highly doubt ea will make it that cheap in preorder phase. eventually it will become cheaper though, after release.



Superayush said:


> I don't get it people cribbing about graphic card and that their configuration will not be able to run the game in pc....my question
> 
> Y u no buy console(ps3/Xbox 360)
> 
> Now don't tell me that games are expensive on consoles...the money and storage space you waste on pc upgradation ...not worth it.



we would rather play mario on psp.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2013)

icebags said:


> rcube & cyborg, gamestop has bf3 base version priced @ $19, we get that here @ 1k+ rs. so i highly doubt ea will make it that cheap in preorder phase. eventually it will become cheaper though, after release.



Dude where do you live? EA games in india have always been priced at 1k or 1.5k(since BF3) at release, pre order or not. I don't think EA would hike the price to 3k this fast. The last time EA did that was with dead space and the new Fifa, 1.5 to 1.8k, got a lot of backlash on social network, and they pulled it back to 1.5k. So, no 3k price tag in india, period!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 28, 2013)

Superayush said:


> I don't get it people cribbing about graphic card and that their configuration will not be able to run the game in pc....my question
> 
> Y u no buy console(ps3/Xbox 360)
> 
> Now don't tell me that games are expensive on consoles...the money and storage space you waste on pc upgradation ...not worth it.



Yep, I'm very much considering PS4 when it comes out. Too much dilemma with upgrading.


----------



## Superayush (Mar 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You're suggesting that on a Battlefield thread?
> 
> Its not the question about running the game, its about playing the game on its full potential. I can easily run BF3 at medium with 60fps.
> Medieval graphics, and 24 player multiplayer, not good enough




Actually I play bf3 and looking forward to bf4 hmm premium thingy would be again a mess....hmm well hopefully it is worth 
The money just like bf3 ..with atleast 5 expansion packs loads of guns viechles and improved gameplay

Off topic: if we ram into opponents plane do both the pilots get bad luck or the faster one gets kill


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Superayush said:


> Off topic: if we ram into opponents plane do both the pilots get bad luck or the faster one gets kill



Both die.


----------



## icebags (Mar 28, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Dude where do you live? EA games in india have always been priced at 1k or 1.5k(since BF3) at release, pre order or not. I don't think EA would hike the price to 3k this fast. The last time EA did that was with dead space and the new Fifa, 1.5 to 1.8k, got a lot of backlash on social network, and they pulled it back to 1.5k. So, no 3k price tag in india, period!



i know they did that, but there is currently lots of hype all around the globe with bf4. if they even price it @50% (i.e. 1.5k), they will get backlash everywhere else and many ppl from abroad will use backdoor strings to get their order from here. they have not yet revealed it in indian origin means they are in hesitating / waiting mode.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 29, 2013)

^BF3 had twice as much hype if not more than BF4.

BF3 was being released after many years of absence


----------



## Thunder (Mar 29, 2013)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/03/29/4y6uva9a.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2013)

s18000rpm said:


> ^BF3 had twice as much hype if not more than BF4.
> 
> BF3 was being released after many years of absence



That I agree. Those 12 minute gameplay videos in parts and we use to get crazy to see them and all.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> That I agree. Those 12 minute gameplay videos in parts and we use to get crazy to see them and all.



I went nuts when they teased with Fault-Line gameplay trailer. Because it was hell lotsa different than BC2 and other BFs, they reached the peak with BF3 in terms of looks and feel. BF4 was amazing though, and the maps looked bigger. The particle effects were great. I wonder if it uses PhysX....


----------



## rakesh_ic (Mar 29, 2013)

I am looking forward to look at their MP maps.. Any leaks on this ??


----------



## RCuber (Mar 29, 2013)

Tomorrow is the Multiplayer reveal 

Source


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't think that BF4 can achieve what BF3 did like what we have seen with many other games. Like I said earlier we don't get signature games very often.


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2013)

Thunder said:


> *img.tapatalk.com/d/13/03/29/4y6uva9a.jpg



this reminds me of STALKER,


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks good. Hope they make a good SP.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2013)

*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/03/30/5y9y6eva.jpg


----------



## icebags (Mar 30, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Looks good. Hope they make a good SP.



no.no.no.no.no. ppl don't play battlefield for sp. and the problem is dice want to improve the 6 hr sp part too, hope that does not hamper multiplayer part.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2013)

what are the additions in Frostbite 3 over Frostbite 2??

one is teamplay, realistic graphics...wat else?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> one is teamplay



Team play is part of the engine?


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2013)

icebags said:


> no.no.no.no.no. ppl don't play battlefield for sp


From where on earth did you get that? 
Needless to say that's utterly wrong! :thumbdown:


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2013)

One of my cousins loved the campaign in 3, he wasn't even interested in the multi. Just the way there are people who totally ignore the SP in BF game, there will be some part of the audience who won't be interested in the MP.


----------



## icebags (Mar 30, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> From where on earth did you get that?
> Needless to say that's utterly wrong! :thumbdown:



what? ppl buying a 1.5k standard edition game for 6 hrs of singleplayer mission ? many ppl who bought bf3 did never even cared about sp. but dice plans to make sp more appealing, just to get those single player fps gamers out there. hopefully they don't screw mp for that.
*i.imgur.com/2QrAJUR.jpg

bf2, bf1942,bf1943, bf2142 didnt have single player missions, except just practice maps.
only band company series and bf3 have single player mission i think.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Team play is part of the engine?



i might be using the wrong word  ....well what I meant was where the player orders his teammates to attack the enemies... :/ was that in BF3?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> i might be using the wrong word  ....well what I meant was where the player orders his teammates to attack the enemies... :/ was that in BF3?



Yeah, looks like they bought the 'spot' mechanic from the MP to SP. Hopefully, that will teach a lot of idiots who don't spot enemies in the MP.



icebags said:


> what? ppl buying a 1.5k standard edition game for 6 hrs of singleplayer mission ? many ppl who bought bf3 did never even cared about sp. but dice plans to make sp more appealing, just to get those single player fps gamers out there. hopefully they don't screw mp for that.
> *i.imgur.com/2QrAJUR.jpg
> 
> bf2, bf1942,bf1943, bf2142 didnt have single player missions, except just practice maps.
> only band company series and bf3 have single player mission i think.



12% of 15 million gamers aren't a minority, so dice cannot ignore them. I mean, who wouldn't try the SP campaign with that kind of engine 
And you can't rely on those kind of polls all the time.


----------



## icebags (Mar 30, 2013)

if sp is priority, purchasing MoH/FarCry/Stalker/Wolfestein/Stalker/CoD makes more sense. seriously, spend 1.5k for 6 hrs of sp enjoyment (that too with limited features) ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2013)

icebags said:


> if sp is priority, purchasing MoH/FarCry/Stalker/Wolfestein/Stalker/CoD makes more sense. seriously, spend 1.5k for 6 hrs of sp enjoyment (that too with limited features) ?



I know, and I agree, but that doesn't mean people won't play the SP. Its a good marketing tool as well. If it wasn't for those early battlefield 3 SP gameplay trailers, the game wouldn't had got all the hype.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2013)

The game has not even been fully revealed and DICE already has an expansion pack named 'Drone Strike' under development.
*img.tapatalk.com/d/13/03/30/gerebyde.jpg
Thoughts?


----------



## rajnusker (Mar 30, 2013)

icebags said:


> no.no.no.no.no. ppl don't play battlefield for sp. and the problem is dice want to improve the 6 hr sp part too, hope that does not hamper multiplayer part.



Don't care about MP, actually never had.


----------



## icebags (Mar 31, 2013)

some ppl saying multiplayer preview is coing in may, to build up another hype after 1-2 months.
source:


Spoiler


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2013)

Thunder said:


> The game has not even been fully revealed and DICE already has an expansion pack named 'Drone Strike' under development.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



The best part of EA.


----------



## Krishna (Apr 2, 2013)

sunnyhj said:


> Now all i need now is to get better at
> 1)flying jets
> 2)tanks
> 3)bikes
> ...


What else do u need??


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2013)

Krishna said:


> What else do u need??



Money maybe, more money.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 2, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Money maybe, more money.


No,better bandwidth


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 2, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> No,better bandwidth


Yeah, right commander


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2013)

Teh hell?! No updates since 10 days?!

BeefJack | Battlefield 4 beta for Battlefield 3 premium owners


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank god.

Battlefield 4 won't use motion controls because they are a 'gimmick,' says DICE exec producer.

The article title is slightly misleading though, he says motion controls won't work with the game _they_ are making, and not that they are an outright gimmick.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 17, 2013)

darkv0id said:


> Thank god.
> 
> Battlefield 4 won't use motion controls because they are a 'gimmick,' says DICE exec producer.
> 
> The article title is slightly misleading though, he says motion controls won't work with the game _they_ are making, and not that they are an outright gimmick.



Finally wise words from mouth of developers.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 19, 2013)

The BF4 demo ran on a 7990.



> With that in mind, the 7990 will be moving from officially unofficial status to just outright official status. Ending their GDC presentation, AMD’s final item was a tease of their official Radeon HD 7990 design, with word that it’s coming soon. Real soon in fact, as we later found out DICE had been using some of these 7990 cards to power their Battlefield 4 demo elsewhere at GDC.
> 
> As this is a teaser AMD isn’t saying anything about the card beyond the fact that it’s a dual Tahiti card just as the unofficially official 7990s were. But even from the few pictures they’ve strategically provided we can infer a few things.



AnandTech | AMD Teases Official Radeon HD 7990

So it won't be nearly as shiny on the western consoles.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 20, 2013)

dead5 said:


> So it won't be nearly as shiny on the western consoles.



Duh, Watch Dogs already looked slightly downgraded during its PS4 reveal.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Duh, Watch Dogs already looked slightly downgraded during its PS4 reveal.



Yeah, but the difference is much more extreme in this case. Plus, the W_D preview was running on a high end PC with PS4 textures during the reveal and not on a PS4 itself.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 20, 2013)

Dude BF4 was insane!! I don't mean it was innovative, but it looked insanely real. Dice's VFX guys did a kickas$ job.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

TBH, i stopped being impressed with realistic looking games soon after idTech 4 came out. At this point it feels as natural as the progression of technology and these thing start looking dated in 2 - 3 years. BF4 to me looks more like "Super Battlefield 3 Sigma Deluxe Edition G HD Ver."  than an entire new game. 

Stylization/ Stylization + technical prowess still continues to impress me though.(eg. Capcom's Deep Down)


----------



## snap (Apr 20, 2013)

well you can't expect completely new gameplay or breakthrough in graphics, afterall its a military shooter


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't expect entirely new gameplay, but I didn't expect a COD style rehash either. They could have done things like a new setting, new modes, changing the gameplay to differentiate from its predecessor etc. There's quite a lot of variance in military shooters too. Compare BF1942/BC2/BC2:V/2142/3 etc. they don't feature entirely new gameplay but they don't feel like rehashes either. BF4 on the other hand looks like a COD style rehash of BF3 so far.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 20, 2013)

Frostbite 3 is really starting to show its muscle in this game. It has the ability to completely outshine Crysis 3 in visual fidelity.
The 17 min game play trailer was absolutely jaw dropping with cinematic sequences unlike COD. BF 4 still gives the player full control.

Its going to be a show stopper at E3. Realistic physics, solid shooting mechanics and insane visuals are its usp. 
Frostbite 3 is said to be one of the early engines to use the HSA architecture of PS4, implementing its physics engine.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Frostbite 3 is really starting to show its muscle in this game. It has the ability to completely outshine Crysis 3 in visual fidelity.
> The 17 min game play trailer was absolutely jaw dropping with cinematic sequences unlike COD. BF 4 still gives the player full control.
> 
> Its going to be a show stopper at E3. Realistic physics, solid shooting mechanics and insane visuals are its usp.
> Frostbite 3 is said to be one of the early engines to use the HSA architecture of PS4, implementing its physics engine.



Buddy visuals are not everything. Gameplay matters. I would prefer Torchlight 2 instead of COD MW3 any day.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I would prefer Torchlight 2 instead of COD MW3 any day.



Both have poop graphics in that sense, LOL! We're not really talking about gameplay/graphics balance here. Strictly about the vfx part of BF4, and its a huge jump from BF3.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 21, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Both have poop graphics in that sense, LOL! We're not really talking about gameplay/graphics balance here. Strictly about the vfx part of BF4, and its a huge jump from BF3.



OK got it.


----------



## RCuber (May 21, 2013)

> @Battlefield
> Big announcements are coming soon! Retweet to alert your friends!



*twitter.com/Battlefield

might be a demo in Xbox Reveal Xbox, A New Generation Revealed - Xbox.com


----------



## cyborg47 (May 21, 2013)

Man! I admit I'm a bit biased towards bf4, but that 30 second leaked teaser for cod ghosts sucked major balls


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 22, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Man! I admit I'm a bit biased towards bf4, but that 30 second leaked teaser for cod ghosts sucked major balls



Truth. Heh, Activision with all their money couldn't even match up to 4A Games' awesomeness. Shows money ain't everything. And the running animations seem to be like old ones. Too bad. 

But hell, this WILL break all records, I guarantee.


----------



## cyborg47 (May 22, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Truth. Heh, Activision with all their money couldn't even match up to 4A Games' awesomeness. Shows money ain't everything. And the running animations seem to be like old ones. Too bad.
> 
> But hell, this WILL break all records, I guarantee.



Its the same engine, upgraded. Funny how everybody falls for the 'brand new engine' lies


----------



## icebags (May 22, 2013)

pre-orderers will get "china rising" expansion pack for free, and mp footage reveal on june 10.
Prepare 4 Next Gen | Xbox One and PlayStation 4 - News - Battlelog / Battlefield 3

and how many guns this guy needs to carry while running away ? one body length sniper riffle + assault riffle in hand, i am sure there is a side arm hanging from waist somewhere and wah are those shotgun ammo on shoulder ? 
*eaassets-a.akamaihd.net/www.battlefield.com/sites/default/files/China_Rising_1.jpg?cb=294e4ed8


----------



## RCuber (May 22, 2013)

BTW the release date is Oct 29th


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2013)

^This and Arkham Origins? I'm gonna be having a hard time with people come Oct. Gotta do some squats to strengthen my cushions as it's gonna be having hell lotsa pressure.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2013)

Leaked alpha images. 
Photo Album - Imgur


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Leaked alpha images.
> Photo Album - Imgur



Wow, in-game server browser? I'm all for it instead of the browser server browser crap. lol.

EDIT: Yep, Battlefield 3.5. 0_0


----------



## darkv0id (Jun 9, 2013)

Are those shots real?

Not trolling, the game looks downright terrible. Completely devoid of any aesthetics. The gun models look good, but the environments are reaally bland, even for a military shooter. And is it just me, or are most of the textures missing?

EDIT: makes sense, it's pre-alpha.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Jun 9, 2013)

Guess what!?
Its battlefield 3.2...
It contains new shitty maps,new guns,same flag icons ....
And its prealpha


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 9, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Wow, in-game server browser? I'm all for it instead of the browser server browser crap. lol.
> 
> EDIT: Yep, Battlefield 3.5. 0_0



Nope, its the xbone version. Its still battlelog on PC.


----------



## icebags (Jun 9, 2013)

yes, they better stay with in browser launcher. ingame browser sux for multiplayer, in fact, there should be option for window mode play as well. 
those shots look quite revealing though.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> *It contains new shitty maps,new guns,same flag icons ....*
> And its prealpha



Oh. My. Lawd. Shitty maps? Dude, WTF? You haven't even played it. New guns is a con? *www.sherv.net/cm/emoticons/hand-gestures/facepalm-smiley-emoticon.gif Same flag icons? *www.sherv.net/cm/emo/laughing/xd-laugh.gif



cyborg47 said:


> Nope, its the xbone version. Its still battlelog on PC.



Well, f*** that. :<


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2013)

LAWL .. these are alpha trail shots.. no wonder those buildings are worse looking than Lego blocks(no offense to Lego blocks), no texture applied.


----------



## dan4u (Jun 9, 2013)

wait a couple more hours n we'll see the multiplayer gameplay!!! I hope that's going to be the release version and not pre-alpha, alpha or beta


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 9, 2013)

dan4u said:


> wait a couple more hours n we'll see the multiplayer gameplay!!! I hope that's going to be the release version and not pre-alpha, alpha or beta



At best, it'll be beta. I guess it'll eventually be alpha.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 9, 2013)

With the way EA releases their games, its gonna be quite a beta (BF3 was a better release though than BF BC2, a half baked cake)

Lets see if they can deliver it in full form on release (I am being optimistic here and do not expect it to be any good by E3 )


----------



## SunE (Jun 9, 2013)

Anyone know when pre-orders go live here in India?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

Latest Gameplay from Campaign "Angry Sea"


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

^Not overwhelming, but good.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Not overwhelming, but good.



The 60fps thing itself is a big thing for the console guys. So for now, the only military shooter that looks phenomenal and runs at 60fps, is bf4


----------



## icebags (Jun 11, 2013)

sfx is overwhelming, i wonder what will be system req for this ? 
but gameplay, still need to see.....


----------



## SunE (Jun 11, 2013)

Did you guys watch the full video with the sound fail? Hilarious


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

The presenter was so pissed at the audience that he was stuttering after the video finished, poor fellow.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

EA Event Live stream from here.. EA at E3 2013
starts in <10 minutes


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

Started!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

The live stream player from Polygon was good, though it took me from 360p to 80p, it didn't pause for a second. Anything like that?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

ugh..hate the sports part.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

Found! Phew.

Better player. *live.polygon.com/ea-electronic-arts-e3-2013-live-blog/


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

Holly crap!!! they demoed 64 Player map.. dumb stuck 

Commander mode confirmed, can give commands via tablet/phone. 

a whole building came down. which had a flag/capture point :/ 

really impressed with the showcase.

*i.imgur.com/lQohdT3.jpg
*i.imgur.com/BnslRVD.jpg


----------



## icebags (Jun 11, 2013)

so, may we call it a new game ? looked quite good to me except that shooters always will be shooters.  
i liked the idea of bombing beneath the road to bring down the tank, nice.

and vehicles gonna have limited ammo, good thing.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

icebags said:


> so, may we call it a new game ? looked quite good to me except that shooters always will be shooters.
> i liked the idea of bombing beneath the road to bring down the tank, nice.



Looked good to me, but the map was a little too big. It wasn't as chaotic as the battlefield 3 conference matches.


----------



## icebags (Jun 11, 2013)

^^ i am sure there will be close quarter maps as well. that sanghai gameplay appears to be "rush", no ?
and they seems taken away the suppression thing.

and ummm will i be able to play commander from my micromax funbook ?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 11, 2013)

They certainly upped the destruction in the new BF. The game looks great too.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

Commander Mode trailer 


holly crap.. you can tackle melee kills


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Looked good to me, but the map was a little too big.



And that's what we need! Not Op. Metro-like crap. Hope there are more maps like the ones shown at E3.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

cannot embed this video.. of the trailer. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjSykcTGrNc


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

RCuber said:


> holly crap.. you can tackle melee kills



When exactly is it in the vid?

EDIT: NVM.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

^^ its called counter attack 
*i.imgur.com/iIs076G.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

When's teh pre-order coming?!


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> When's teh pre-order coming?!



dono about India :/

BTW.. the flag point , disappears when the building is falling and reappears after the dust has settled.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

Dinos are coming!

'Battlefield 4' dinosaurs show up on DICE LinkedIn page - StickSkills.com - StickSkills.com


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

*theimghost.com/?di=A3DT


----------



## SunE (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn! That was literally jaw dropping!!!


----------



## dan4u (Jun 11, 2013)

honestly I'm not that impressed with the visuals, other than the collapsing building, ability to integrate an app with the game and a few other changes, everything else looks similar to BF3.......its more of an upgrade for the consoles (60fps + 64 player support) not much for the pc.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

dan4u said:


> honestly I'm not that impressed with the visuals, other than the collapsing building, ability to integrate an app with the game and a few other changes, everything else looks similar to BF3.......its more of an upgrade for the consoles (60fps + 64 player support) not much for the pc.....



How far can they go? they already peaked with BF3.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> How far can they go? they already peaked with BF4.



BF3*.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 11, 2013)

dan4u said:


> honestly I'm not that impressed with the visuals, other than the collapsing building, ability to integrate an app with the game and a few other changes, everything else looks similar to BF3.......its more of an upgrade for the consoles (60fps + 64 player support) not much for the pc.....



Yes.. even I was not impressed with the visuals yet, i'm more interested in how the squads workout.

EDIT: for some crap graphics.. look how the Water splashes behind the boats are implemented.. 

I also know this is just BF3.5  , no matter what I say now.. I already told the below phrase when I saw the gameplay



Spoiler



*genophoria.files.wordpress.com/2012/11/shut-up-and-take-my-money.jpg


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> BF3*.



oops! fixed.


----------



## dan4u (Jun 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> How far can they go? they already peaked with BF3.


They could do a lot better, look at the Crysis series.....they should have called it "BF3: China Rising" 



RCuber said:


> Yes.. even I was not impressed with the visuals yet, i'm more interested in how the squads workout.
> 
> EDIT: for some crap graphics.. look how the Water splashes behind the boats are implemented..
> 
> I also know this is just BF3.5  , no matter what I say now.. I already told the below phrase when I saw the gameplay


yep saw that, it looks more like smoke than water...
I was looking forward to pre-order it, but no I doubt it.


----------



## icebags (Jun 11, 2013)

watching the angry sea sp gameplay, it seems they may introduce naval warfare in mp as well. 
maybe there will be several ships including AC with FA's and task of either team with be to destroy opponent ships just like capturing flags in conquest maps.

i am sure if its like that, it will be an overwhelming experience.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

dan4u said:


> They could do a lot better, look at the Crysis series.....they should have called it "BF3: China Rising"



Of course they can, but who are they going to sell it to? Obama? he's gonna play the game on super computers?


----------



## dan4u (Jun 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Of course they can, but who are they going to sell it to? Obama? he's gonna play the game on super computers?



you don't need a killer rig to have a visually appealing game, what I'm saying is having the choice to get better graphics if you wish to. The crysis series looks good with mid-range graphic cards and amazing with High-end ones. BF4, sadly is a reskinned BF3. 
EA is cashing in on the popularity...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 11, 2013)

^Expect pretty much every game from now on to feel like a re-skin of older (2011-13) games 'cause they've peaked, only thing left is the CGI-quality graphics.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2013)

dan4u said:


> you don't need a killer rig to have a visually appealing game, what I'm saying is having the choice to get better graphics if you wish to. The crysis series looks good with mid-range graphic cards and amazing with High-end ones. BF4, sadly is a reskinned BF3.
> EA is cashing in on the popularity...



Crysis 3? its raping most of the super high end systems out there. Not sure where you get that mid range part from. The backlash for crysis 2 was the only reason they pushed the visuals more than ever, and what's their fanbase? 3 million? Battlefield 3 has more than 15 million players, and the game already pushes a lot of graphics cards to their limits, it'd make no sense to push the graphics so much and very few people get to enjoy them.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 12, 2013)

Wish i had a rig to play BF3


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Wish i had a rig to play BF3



Your time will come brother, I used to think the same, except for the game, which was crysis.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2013)

EA will be live streaming multiplayer demo's in 15 minutes .. catch it here. 

*www.twitch.tv/battlefield


----------



## funskar (Jun 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> When's teh pre-order coming?!



Game4u guys told july end


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2013)

Spectator mode is coming they are testing their first implementation. 
Also vehicles have limited ammo, it will take some time to replenish the ammo. so its not just reload, you just can't spam the fire button.


----------



## dan4u (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Crysis 3? its raping most of the super high end systems out there. Not sure where you get that mid range part from. The backlash for crysis 2 was the only reason they pushed the visuals more than ever, and what's their fanbase? 3 million? Battlefield 3 has more than 15 million players, and the game already pushes a lot of graphics cards to their limits, it'd make no sense to push the graphics so much and very few people get to enjoy them.


I play BF3 and Crysis 3 on my laptop with a GT 650m on medium-high settings......it runs fine.  anyone with a GTX 660 or 7870 can play Crysis 3 on high settings with fxaa in full HD. what I'm saying is those who have high-end gfx should have the choice to play with better visuals....
visually BF3=BF4 and Crysis 3 > Crysis 2.......


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

So I'm not the only one who thinks BF3 is taking the place of Call of Duty. It seems that the only improvements are multiple weapon sights, commander mode (which couldve just been added to BF3 as addon instead) and more destructible environments.


----------



## IndianRambo (Jun 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Also vehicles have limited ammo, it will take some time to replenish the ammo. so its not just reload, you just can't spam the fire button.



its a good news for infantry like me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

dan4u said:


> visually BF3=BF4 and Crysis 3 > Crysis 2.......



You really need to get your eyes checked if you think BF3=BF4.

[youtube]U8HVQXkeU8U[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Your time will come brother, I used to think the same, except for the game, which was crysis.



Not when the Rupee'll be like 70/$. PC components will be increased in 2-3 weeks by 5-6%. So Commander, now's your chance.



cyborg47 said:


> You really need to get your eyes checked if you think BF3=BF4.
> 
> [youtube]U8HVQXkeU8U[/youtube]



I guess he means the gun models.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You really need to get your eyes checked if you think BF3=BF4.
> 
> [youtube]U8HVQXkeU8U[/youtube]



Dude, I believe in realtime gameplay, not trailers. The visuals are not much better than BF3, only slightly [like COD6 to COD4]. The biggest improvement is the destructiveness of the environment. Character animations are identical, as is the core gameplay.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Dude, I believe in realtime gameplay, not trailers. The visuals are not much better than BF3, only slightly [like COD6 to COD4]. The biggest improvement is the destructiveness of the environment. Character animations are identical, as is the core gameplay.



Good for you then 
That's realtime gameplay btw, no rendered stuff.
But expecting a BF2 to BF3 jump is kinda stupid, DICE peaked with BF3, and the improvements they made with this one are great. Character animations are improved, trust me, I'm an animator 
Facial models, body animation, lighting, destruction, visual effects (Insane!, and those explosions!  ), the scale, ton of improvements in all of them.


----------



## dan4u (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> You really need to get your eyes checked if you think BF3=BF4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That gameplay is from the campaign, the campaign always looks better than multiplayer....check out this scene from BF3 campaign , it looks amazing, the smoke and all. nowhere in BF3 multiplayer we have such instants.....comparing bf3 & bf4 multiplayer they look similar, except the falling buildings. 
if DICE said "siege of shanghai" was an expansion pack to BF3 nobody would disagree....


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 12, 2013)

dan4u said:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> That gameplay is from the campaign, the campaign always looks better than multiplayer....check out this scene from BF3 campaign , it looks amazing, the smoke and all. nowhere in BF3 multiplayer we have such instants.....comparing bf3 & bf4 multiplayer they look similar, except the falling buildings.
> if DICE said "siege of shanghai" was an expansion pack to BF3 nobody would disagree....



May be we've played different games  BF3 looks equally phenomenal in multiplayer as it is in single player.

Btw, thanks for sharing that video, it shows how much improved BF4 looks


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> May be we've played different games  BF3 looks equally phenomenal in multiplayer as it is in single player.
> 
> Btw, thanks for sharing that video, it shows how much improved BF4 looks



BF3's multiplayer looks good, but the single player definitely looks slightly better. Maybe because BF3 MP's maps are much bigger and there is more activity going on.

And I did watch your trailer before posting what I did


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2013)

BF4 Graphics are not phenomenal change from BF3, gameplay is better and that's what I want. 

BTW.. I could run at 1080p ultra in BF3 SP campaign, but I cant do the same in 64P MP maps.. I need to turn GFX down a lot to make it playable.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> BF4 Graphics are not phenomenal change from BF3, gameplay is better and that's what I want.
> 
> BTW.. I could run at 1080p ultra in BF3 SP campaign, but I cant do the same in 64P MP maps.. I need to turn GFX down a lot to make it playable.



Which kind of GPU are you having, sir? 1080p Ultra SP?!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> BF4 Graphics are not phenomenal change from BF3, gameplay is better and that's what I want.
> 
> BTW.. I could run at 1080p ultra in BF3 SP campaign, but I cant do the same in 64P MP maps.. I need to turn GFX down a lot to make it playable.



As with Battlefield 3, they've taken the money milking route for Battlefield 4, so no thanks, I'm not buying the game.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 12, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Which kind of GPU are you having, sir? 1080p Ultra SP?!


MSI 6850 Cyclone. 



Extreme Gamer said:


> As with Battlefield 3, they've taken the money milking route for Battlefield 4, so no thanks, I'm not buying the game.



heh..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

RCuber said:


> heh..



I did buy battlefield 3, but then I got pissed that they overcharge for Premium Edition, release map packs for too much money, and the price on origin is more expensive than in retail.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> As with Battlefield 3, they've taken the money milking route for Battlefield 4, so no thanks, I'm not buying the game.



Good.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jun 12, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I did buy battlefield 3, but then I got pissed that they overcharge for Premium Edition, release map packs for too much money, and the price on origin is more expensive than in retail.



What did u expect from EA??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> What did u expect from EA??



Nothing better, but you know what I mean...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow! Good changes from BF3.

[youtube]caQd3MPBfvQ[/youtube]


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 12, 2013)

*i2.wp.com/i.imgur.com/BaZ55yd.png

Look at the last response


----------



## SunE (Jun 12, 2013)

^^ LOL


----------



## icebags (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Thunder (Jun 13, 2013)

Extreme Gamer said:


> *i2.wp.com/i.imgur.com/BaZ55yd.png
> 
> Look at the last response



Dude link me to that thread if you can pls


----------



## RCuber (Jun 13, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Dude link me to that thread if you can pls



BF4 livestream discussion : battlefield_4


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 14, 2013)

*i.imgur.com/t0EL5xz.jpg

The demo of Battlefield 4 for Xbox during Microsoft's E3 was actually running on PC.

*Note:* I didn't take this screenshot, and I do not know who did.


----------



## icebags (Jun 15, 2013)

Class wise MP analysis:



thats AK-5 seems pretty worse gun, too much recoil / bad accuracy for longer medium range?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 15, 2013)

^That YT thumbnail made me remember how awesome Metro 2033 and Last Light were.


----------



## dan4u (Jun 15, 2013)

Hey did you guys notice, in the multiplayer demo during the commander mode on the tab it shows "US vs RU" and not "US vs CN"


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 16, 2013)

BF3 is $5 on US Origin. Can we buy using proxy? pls reply asap. my friend wants to buy


----------



## RCuber (Jun 17, 2013)

BF4 Alpha System Requirement 

*i.imgur.com/7TjT6lD.jpg


----------



## dan4u (Jun 17, 2013)

Windows 8 not supported.. Wtffff


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 17, 2013)

Did anyone got the alpha invite?


----------



## RCuber (Jun 17, 2013)

dan4u said:


> Windows 8 not supported.. Wtffff


Alpha 



arijitsinha said:


> Did anyone got the alpha invite?


Nope


----------



## vickybat (Jun 22, 2013)

*EA DICE to Optimize Frostbite 3 Engine for AMD Hardware.*

A common standard will exist among all platforms this time around. It's none other than heterogeneous computing.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 22, 2013)

RCuber said:


> BF4 Alpha System Requirement
> 
> 
> 
> ...



25GB? Beta's gonna be like 6GBs! Darn.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 22, 2013)

vickybat said:


> *EA DICE to Optimize Frostbite 3 Engine for AMD Hardware.*
> 
> A common standard will exist among all platforms this time around. It's none other than heterogeneous computing.



I know! TressFX hair technology for the female soldiers


----------



## RCuber (Jun 24, 2013)

Operation Metro and Caspian Border is coming to BF4 in second DLC. Demize99 comments on Xbox Exclusive DLC?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 24, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I know! TressFX hair technology for the female soldiers



I hope the female soldiers  have perfect t*ts like Ms.Croft


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I hope the female soldiers  have perfect t*ts like Ms.Croft



Now, now, teenager...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm surprised some women rights (more like superiority) groups are not getting angry at their digital versions getting killed?


----------



## icebags (Jun 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Operation Metro and Caspian Border is coming to BF4 in second DLC. Demize99 comments on Xbox Exclusive DLC?



cant wait to run around in new levolutionized mentro stationz. broken stairs, inaccessible corridors, collapsed floors will open up many new possibilities there. amazing, amazing. 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Now, now, teenager...


he should be censored from some aspects of the game.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 24, 2013)

icebags said:


> cant wait to run around in new levolutionized mentro stationz. broken stairs, inaccessible corridors, collapsed floors will open up many new possibilities there. amazing, amazing.
> 
> 
> he should be censored from some aspects of the game.



You mean *censured* right?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 24, 2013)

Where's the genius who said there wasn't any improvement in FB3? 

[youtube]FHzhinTX1q4[/youtube]


----------



## vickybat (Jun 24, 2013)

^^Woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! 

The destruction physics is noteworthy.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 25, 2013)

vickybat said:


> ^^Woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> The destruction physics is noteworthy.



Nearly everything looks better.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Nearly everything looks better.



True that!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 25, 2013)

Sadly though, IW has the fish AI in their engine, light years ahead of FB3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 25, 2013)

^Bird AI is even more awesome and it's in FB3.0. Can be seen in "Fishing in Baku" gameplay trailer.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 25, 2013)

How are walls destroyed in-game actually?
you throw a grenade at a wall and then in collapses?
you fire a missile at a wall then it collapses.?



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Now, now, teenager...



Okay Unkil.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 25, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Sadly though, IW has the fish AI in their engine, light years ahead of FB3


*i.imgur.com/kyA8BuN.png


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 25, 2013)

Guess what IW's response for the fish AI becoming an internet joke, that it was an internal joke at the studio. How convenient 
I guess being stuck with technology for 6 years has really took a toll on IW developers' brains, LOL.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2013)

The game simply looks amazing... I wonder if you can take down any wall down during the mission


----------



## RCuber (Jun 25, 2013)

abhidev said:


> The game simply looks amazing... I wonder if you can take down any wall down during the mission



Nope.. IIRC.. they did think about full destruction, but realized it wouldn't be fun .. FrostBite 3 is capable of that, but who would like to play without anycover?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I seriously didn't like the Tank minigun bullets/APC shots breaking walls(during the mission in BF3 where you have to blow up tanks by using Javelin missile launchers.)I had to go prone  the whole time


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Okay Unkil.





And I still don't get why there're no pre-orders!


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 25, 2013)

i preordered !


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 25, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> i preordered !



Not sure if serious...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Nope.. IIRC.. they did think about full destruction, but realized it wouldn't be fun .. FrostBite 3 is capable of that, but who would like to play without anycover?



Even FB2 is capable of full destruction. They explained during the Close Quarters announcement that they didn't implement it in the big maps because it was too costly to run on most mid range GPUs of that time.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 25, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Nope.. IIRC.. they did think about full destruction, but realized it wouldn't be fun .. FrostBite 3 is capable of that, but who would like to play without anycover?



Ye aa....but they have kept most of it destructible


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 26, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Not sure if serious...



I really pre ordered man ! 
'Games Shop' , Chennai


----------



## kartikoli (Jun 26, 2013)

whats the gpu requirement ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 27, 2013)

BF4 will also have spectator view


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 27, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> I really pre ordered man !
> 'Games Shop' , Chennai



wut? Is it a retails shop. How much you paid?


----------



## rayfire (Jun 28, 2013)

Im planing to buy when its available, Asia servers expected?


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> wut? Is it a retails shop. How much you paid?



500 for pre order. 1k i will have to pay when i go to get the game. Or more if the price is higher. It is a pretty famous retail shop.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 28, 2013)

Hmm.. so you reserved a copy for you. Well you can say it as pre-order, but it is not


----------



## digit1191 (Jun 28, 2013)

I would be disappointed if there aren't any Indian servers. Playing at 250 ping is not so fun.. Sigh...

I never get <200 ping in BF3



arijitsinha said:


> Hmm.. so you reserved a copy for you. Well you can say it as pre-order, but it is not



I'll get the free DLC. It is a preorder !!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 28, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> 500 for pre order. 1k i will have to pay when i go to get the game. Or more *if the price is higher*. It is a pretty famous retail shop.



Pretty much guaranteed to happen, since EA has pretty much said that prices will be in line with global markets.

I'm skipping *ALL* EA games from now on.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 3, 2013)

So 3499 INR  it is. No thanks EA

Search - Game4u


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 3, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> So 3499 INR  it is. No thanks EA
> 
> Search - Game4u



oh well


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jul 3, 2013)

3.5K?? a decent joke..


----------



## dan4u (Jul 3, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> So 3499 INR  it is. No thanks EA
> 
> Search - Game4u



WTH EA?? so its gone to Activisions level.....


----------



## icebags (Jul 3, 2013)

as expected, nothing abnormal.

a highly successful game of 50-60$ -> 3499Rs for. will wait till premium/decent offer comes out.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> 3.5K?? a decent joke..



My excitement died immediately. :<


----------



## RCuber (Jul 3, 2013)

expensive..  considering the fact that they will release premium later for ~3K :/


----------



## dan4u (Jul 3, 2013)

RCuber said:


> expensive..  considering the fact that they will release premium later for ~3K :/



nearly 6.5k for a game?? no, thanks EA


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2013)

dan4u said:


> nearly 6.5k for a game?? no, thanks EA



No, a Premium Ed. game with all the DLCs after 6 months. For the same price as the Std. edition which is available now.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 3, 2013)

Made by ghost
www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/ea-i...ducts-in-india-bf4-nfs-rivals-and-fifa#invite


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 3, 2013)

^They didn't do jack shyt when a petition was made (online pass) by *Americans*, how are they gonna do anything for this? They probably won't even look at it.


----------



## SunE (Jul 3, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Made by ghost
> www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/ea-i...ducts-in-india-bf4-nfs-rivals-and-fifa#invite



Signed and shared on FB. Let's hope that EA reduces the prices.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 4, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Made by ghost
> www.change.org/en-IN/petitions/ea-i...ducts-in-india-bf4-nfs-rivals-and-fifa#invite



Vote With your Wallet."Download  " BF4 and brag about it on the EA forums and the EA India facebook page.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 4, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^They didn't do jack shyt when a petition was made (online pass) by *Americans*, how are they gonna do anything for this? They probably won't even look at it.



Exactly. Check other global forums, see reddit, there a lot of people raised voice against EA. But still they dont even care. Even there are some official EA account in reddit. And this petition is nothing to them. Hardly 200-300 people will sign.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jul 4, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Exactly. Check other global forums, see reddit, there a lot of people raised voice against EA. But still they dont even care. Even there are some official EA account in reddit. And this petition is nothing to them. Hardly 200-300 people will sign.



When no-one buys their games here,Then they will take notice.....
I swear i will play Every EA game that is released from now on,But not pay for them


----------



## dan4u (Jul 4, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> When no-one buys their games here,Then they will take notice.....
> I swear i will play Every EA game that is released from now on,But not pay for them




Lol what's the use of "playing  " every EA game if you can't access multiplayer...




NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^They didn't do jack shyt when a petition was made (online pass) by *Americans*, how are they gonna do anything for this? They probably won't even look at it.



Very true .... no wonder EA was voted the worst company many times


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 4, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Vote With your Wallet."Download  " BF4 and brag about it on the EA forums and the EA India facebook page.



No one plays BF for SP. So yea, they'll laugh it off.


----------



## rayfire (Jul 5, 2013)

petition for BF4 India servers !!

now on Flipkart


----------



## gameranand (Jul 5, 2013)

More tears from gamers and more years of survival for BF3 here.


----------



## funskar (Jul 11, 2013)

Out of budget ..

Just started to save when watched bf4 trailor ..

Now out of budget ..
will pirate it n play the sp


----------



## chris (Jul 17, 2013)

I will stay with Battlefield 3. Lets boycott EA.


----------



## icebags (Jul 25, 2013)

new video shows ways to utilize tab - use it as minimap / server browser / friend finder / comm device while still playing in the desktop.



these really are new age stuff in the world of gaming.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 25, 2013)

^^ AFAIK app support for Android tab is not yet confirmed.


----------



## icebags (Jul 25, 2013)

^^ Oh !!


----------



## ranjitsd (Jul 26, 2013)

dan4u said:


> nearly 6.5k for a game?? no, thanks EA


end of pc gaming


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2013)

ranjitsd said:


> end of pc gaming



No. Starting of piracy *again*.


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2013)

BF4 E3 wepong damage model is lower than BF3. Pistols do more damage than assault riffles/carbines and snipers do 1 hit @ close range.

ADS accuracy seq:
bolt > marksman riffle > assault riffle > carbine,lmgs > pdw, pistols 

BF4 Alpha Weapon Stats - Battlefield 4 - Symthic Forum


----------



## ranjitsd (Jul 28, 2013)

gameranand said:


> No. Starting of piracy *again*.


no use of buying pirated bf4


----------



## rahulkadukar (Jul 29, 2013)

ranjitsd said:


> no use of buying pirated bf4



Please don't buy pirated, download it for free. Don't even pay 50 bucks (or whatever) it is for the pirated copy


----------



## dan4u (Jul 29, 2013)

rahulkadukar said:


> Please don't buy pirated, download it for free. Don't even pay 50 bucks (or whatever) it is for the pirated copy



whaa ??


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2013)

dan4u said:


> whaa ??



I guess he is talking about local shopwala and all who gives you pirated games for like 50-100 INR.


----------



## dan4u (Aug 15, 2013)

hmmm EA n marketing ......


----------



## digit1191 (Aug 15, 2013)

Lol.. ^ That's pure lame ass marketing.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 16, 2013)

Okay that's just retarded. There are tons of videos on youtube that captured way more awesome moments, and they don't make a bloody fuss about it.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## iittopper (Aug 20, 2013)

wow just wow , totally awesome , day 1 buy for me . only disapointment is that they have already announced premium maps before the game launch , but i guess that was expected .

@rcuber - what about u?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

^^ Will pre-order next month also will buy Premium. that will keep me going for another two years


----------



## iittopper (Aug 20, 2013)

i always complain about the naval battle in BF3 , it actually doesn't exist . People just use boats to transport from the base to the land . Always wanted one or two map to focus more on naval gameplay , wake island was closest but still it was not that good . Happy to see the trailer full of naval battle .

[youtube]CZQi4jOF3bw[/youtube]


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 20, 2013)

Holy shyt! That Paracel Storm trailer made me have all kinds of excitements. So much so for boycotting. EA sure does know how to extract money. And my money is extracted.

Sorry, guys. EA won (for me).


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

Metro, Caspian Border, Gulf of Oman and Firestorm(not %100 sure) are coming back in second assault DLC. footage were seen in the above videos. The new features shown as a part of Levolution is fantastic. car alarms, metal detectors, cutting off power to a room, awesome.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 20, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Holy shyt! That Paracel Storm trailer made me have all kinds of excitements. So much so for boycotting. EA sure does know how to extract money. And my money is extracted.
> 
> Sorry, guys. EA won (for me).



you are not alone my friend . Btw , beta coming in 1st week of october , conquest mode on seige of shangai map . Waiting for more tropical maps to be revealed.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

Second Assault maps 
Op Firestorm 
*i.imgur.com/JzfttGYh.png

Metro
*i.imgur.com/augiIlVh.jpg

Gulf of Oman 
*i.imgur.com/BXVzja0h.jpg

Caspian Border 
*i.imgur.com/Kq9ST8Fh.jpg

Other Images 

*i.imgur.com/GwLY86Z.jpg

*i.imgur.com/26elL1Bh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Y6hQju2h.jpg

*i.imgur.com/bWlu5Dth.jpg

*i.imgur.com/KvFsCjbh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Jh48ASCh.jpg

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BSH6KM-CAAARHUP.png:large

BTW Premium is 3K


----------



## dan4u (Aug 20, 2013)

^ Wow you can control ships!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 20, 2013)

Am I the only one who thinks the game looks significantly improved, I kinda brushed off the game as 'same old game with new engine' the way it is with the cod games including ghosts. But BF4 definitely shows a lot of improvement, the humans model size for example, the proportions look more real this time.



RCuber said:


> BTW Premium is 3K



Where? Flipkart and nextworld have the stock version at 3.4k


----------



## RCuber (Aug 20, 2013)

^^ Premium is a service, not the main game, BF4 and Premium will be 6.5K total   *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-premium 

EA BF4 Press conference..


----------



## Thunder (Aug 20, 2013)

Game looks amazing. Must buy for sure. Although I think I'll wait for Christmas sale or something similar for the price drop :/


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 21, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Holy shyt! That Paracel Storm trailer made me have all kinds of excitements. So much so for boycotting. EA sure does know how to extract money. And my money is extracted.
> 
> Sorry, guys. EA won (for me).



3.5k for the stock version which will quickly become history, bad call tbh. I'd rather wait till the EA releases some big discount or go for Star Wars all together


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 21, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Game looks amazing. Must buy for sure. Although I think I'll wait for Christmas sale or something similar for the price drop :/



You have to wait for 2-3 years for a price drop 

BTW who all are buying this game check some online site like gmg/Amazon. Some time they provide some discount on new release games. It is better to buy from those site after the price increase rather than Flipkart/Nextworld, if you dont care about the downloading data .


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 21, 2013)

Will the indians get the dedicated servers? or are we still the second class people playing in the other asian servers?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 21, 2013)

can I run this game on low-medium settings at 60 fps on a 64 player map on my config? i really want to buy this game cause i couldn't play BF3 and all the trailers and the game play videos look great...


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 21, 2013)

Your config looks fine. Btw, you couldn't play BF3 because you couldn't get the game or your PC didn't support the game?


----------



## ghouse12311 (Aug 21, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Your config looks fine. Btw, you couldn't play BF3 because you couldn't get the game or your PC didn't support the game?



My old PC was below minimum specs for BF3 and I bought my current PC in January this year...didn't feel like buying the game so late....

should i pre order bf4 or wait for the Beta?


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 21, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> should i pre order bf4 or wait for the Beta?



Try the beta, that's what they're for


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 21, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Try the beta, that's what they're for



I am not sure if its an open beta.. Can anyone confirm?



cyborg47 said:


> Will the indians get the dedicated servers? or are we still the second class people playing in the other asian servers?



Dedicated servers were available when BF3 released, but those indian servers were shutdown later. 

Singapore servers do give me a very decent and satisfactory ping and i am ok playing on them 



ghouse12311 said:


> can I run this game on low-medium settings at 60 fps on a 64 player map on my config? i really want to buy this game cause i couldn't play BF3 and all the trailers and the game play videos look great...



I think u can easily run the game on medium settings. All you have to do is to switch off the anti-aliasing and you probably can run the rest of it in high settingsd as well.. Overall, u can play the game for sure.. Try it out on beta if it is open for public.


----------



## chris (Aug 21, 2013)

*scriptinstallation.in/fimg/fake_bf4.png

HOW TO GET BF4 

Login to Steam > Add Game > Add a Non Steam Game > Browse your bf3.exe

This will add Battlefield 3 to your steam library. Now right click, Battlefield 3, take property, replace 3 with 4. Done. Enjoy


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2013)

I recall people going gaga for access of Beta without actually knowing how it works. EA advertised the pre-ordering MOH warfighter/BF4 will get you beta access. I speculated that everyone will get Beta access but just a few days late. simply put you just have to wait 3 days for the Open beta access.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 21, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I am not sure if its an open beta.. Can anyone confirm?



Its open.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Aug 21, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I recall people going gaga for access of Beta without actually knowing how it works. EA advertised the pre-ordering MOH warfighter/BF4 will get you beta access. I speculated that everyone will get Beta access but just a few days late. simply put you just have to wait 3 days for the Open beta access.



Oh yes.. i am aware of this since i preordered BF3 myself 

cant believe its already 2 yrs that BF3 is with me. The best part about preorder from origin was that BF3 was available for download three days in advance to the actual release date.. By that it was as good as getting the game in the very next minute that they announced it live. 

Hope it will be the same with BF4 too and also hope it wont be a disaster like BF BC2 release and Sims 3.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 21, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> You have to wait for 2-3 years for a price drop
> 
> BTW who all are buying this game check some online site like gmg/Amazon. Some time they provide some discount on new release games. It is better to buy from those site after the price increase rather than Flipkart/Nextworld, if you dont care about the downloading data .



Origin gives good discount from time to time . Just look at Dead space 3 , its a 2013 title . and still you can get it with humble bundle . Best time to get bf4 + premium would be during christmas sale , or origin anniversary sale . IF you guys have patience , then you can get game much much more cheaper . Many of my friends have pre ordered the game ( i think from GMG) at 45$ = Rs 2835 , still rs 700 cheaper . 

Currently $70 is cheapest price you can find on internet for BATTLEFIELD 4 + Premium pack.

$40 for BATTLEFIELD 4 
$30 for Premium
.. Battlefield 4 (EU) + China Rising + +



cyborg47 said:


> Will the indians get the dedicated servers?



Keep dreaming  



rakesh_ic said:


> I am not sure if its an open beta.. Can anyone confirm?



yes its an open beta . Premium member will get few days early access ( most probably 3 days) , and just like bf3 , it will be open for 10 days /



ghouse12311 said:


> can I run this game on low-medium settings at 60 fps on a 64 player map on my config? i really want to buy this game cause i couldn't play BF3 and all the trailers and the game play videos look great...



Easily on medium-high setting , although your processor might bottleneck in 64p heavy map during some levolution , still you can achieve good frames with nvidia 660 .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 21, 2013)

Darn, I'll wait for Premium Edition then, when I said my money was extracted, it wasn't literally but that would happen, and will. _Danke_, cyborg47.

And yeah, this looks more polished. I've noticed that they've changed animations too, the running, walking animations. And man, the arsenal looks phenomenal. Very good collection of weapons. 

Bu... But what if next game's BC3? I'm more interested in that. :<



chris said:


> *scriptinstallation.in/fimg/fake_bf4.png
> 
> HOW TO GET BF4
> 
> ...



Nice try.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2013)

Live Stream right now Battlefield


----------



## Faun (Aug 21, 2013)

haha...6.5k for sure...ahahahaha.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 21, 2013)

See, this is why EA sucks. We respect them by buying their games, and this is how how they repay the loyalty. Slap on the face for the indian gamers. If there are any indian gamers buying BF4, I want you all to feel bad about your purchase someday


----------



## RCuber (Aug 21, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> See, this is why EA sucks. We respect them by buying their games, and this is how how they repay the loyalty. Slap on the face for the indian gamers. If there are any indian gamers buying BF4, I want you all to feel bad about your purchase someday



I would buy the Game for DICE and not EA. DICE have worked hard on the game, they are giving what the community had asked for.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 21, 2013)

Livestream video
[youtube]l7jMp9TZcZY&[/youtube]


----------



## chris (Aug 22, 2013)

I have Battlefield 4 showing up in Origin > Show : All Games

There is no option to install. Everyone got this ?


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I would buy the Game for DICE and not EA. DICE have worked hard on the game, they are giving what the community had asked for.



So, what the community asked for ?


----------



## chris (Aug 22, 2013)

BATTLEFIELD 4

Battlefield 4 premium for sale. ₹2,999.00


----------



## icebags (Aug 22, 2013)

that is premium add-on. Any idea when premium edition will show up?


----------



## chris (Aug 22, 2013)

icebags said:


> that is premium add-on. Any idea when premium edition will show up?



Maybe in few months, i will wait for that.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 22, 2013)

icebags said:


> that is premium add-on. Any idea when premium edition will show up?



Only when all the premium maps are released i.e not before summer 2014 .

Bf4 mp gameplay - Paracel storm

[youtube]Ryj5K49T2UI&[/youtube]

*i.imgur.com/eqfdwoZ.jpg


40x scope for sniper , holy sh*t


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> So, what the community asked for ?



Battlefield 4


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2013)

^^still doesn't warrant the price tag. I don't see a compelling reason to get BF4 when BF3 still has a lot more on plate.

Payday 2 is how a game should be priced at.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 22, 2013)

sites are selling with 25-30% discounts etc check it out.


----------



## d3p (Aug 22, 2013)

^ Now even $ are costing more...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 22, 2013)

^?!

I'll just purchase a low-end phone then. I'll consider this purchase to be something other than video game.


----------



## d3p (Aug 22, 2013)

^ Better.


----------



## icebags (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## niz04 (Aug 23, 2013)

Does Buying Battlefield 4 at rs3499 with China Rising Exp. is Waste of money


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2013)

niz04 said:


> Does Buying Battlefield 4 at rs3499 with China Rising Exp. is Waste of money



Yes. Waste of monie.


----------



## iittopper (Aug 23, 2013)

niz04 said:


> Does Buying Battlefield 4 at rs3499 with China Rising Exp. is Waste of money



Depends on you , if you think that playing this game for 200-1000 hour at 3499 is not worth , then its a waste .


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 23, 2013)

niz04 said:


> Does Buying Battlefield 4 at rs3499 with China Rising Exp. is Waste of money



Yes. Also wastage of Time/Life/ etc...


----------



## niz04 (Aug 23, 2013)

what will be the cost of batllefield 4 premium (do i get all exp. and setups)...,and when it will be avail

today at night battlefield 4 water combat trailer will be launched


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 23, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Yes. Also wastage of Time/Life/ etc...



Hey, yo, it isn't. Atleast not for me, gaming is like my wif... err... life.


----------



## rock2702 (Aug 23, 2013)

*m.ign.com/articles/2013/08/23/gamescom-battlefield-4s-graphics-lacking-on-ps4

Battlefield 4 on ps4 nowhere near to the pc version, kinda disappointing for the so called "next gen consoles".PC gaming FTW


----------



## RCuber (Aug 23, 2013)

^^ I guess Cod Ghosts can run at 1080p


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 24, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ I guess Cod Ghosts can run at 1080p



Yeah, Activision will b**ch about that against BF4. That might be their only plus point.


----------



## snap (Sep 10, 2013)

bf4 pc requirements announced *twitter.com/Battlefield/status/377129313524387841


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2013)

3Gigs of VRAM recommended  

*pbs.twimg.com/media/BTvVHM9CEAEoz9d.png:large


----------



## icebags (Sep 10, 2013)

which gfx card comes with3 gb of ram.....?

i wonder how my C2D E8400 will do in bf4.....


----------



## d3p (Sep 10, 2013)

RCuber said:


> 3Gigs of VRAM recommended
> 
> [IMG!!]*pbs.twimg.com/media/BTvVHM9CEAEoz9d.png:large[/IMG]



I guess u need to change your GPU now


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2013)

d3p said:


> I guess u need to change your GPU now



I don't think so  will wait for some time till next upgrade..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 10, 2013)

7870 is the recommended GC from AMD stables.. LOL so my card that i bought some months back is in recommended.. I wont be surprised if I get to see it in minimum in couple of months more if this is the pace at which things are going


----------



## abhidev (Sep 10, 2013)

Is FB3 so heavy than FB2 to run on a midrange graphics card?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 10, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Is FB3 so heavy than FB2 to run on a midrange graphics card?



only time will tell.


----------



## IndianRambo (Sep 10, 2013)

We have to wait for the real world performance.


----------



## abhidev (Sep 10, 2013)

I just hope it runs as smoothly as BF3 on my machine (fingers crossed)


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 16, 2013)

Pre-ordered the deluxe edition from flipkart  

Right decision?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 16, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Pre-ordered the deluxe edition from flipkart
> 
> Right decision?



Deluxe edition give you only 3 golden battlepacks as opposed to regular edition, pre-ordering the standard edition also give your the first DLC for free. if you want cancel that and buy regular edition. use the extra Rs.500 in for Premium if you want to buy that.


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 16, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Deluxe edition give you only 3 golden battlepacks as opposed to regular edition, pre-ordering the standard edition also give your the first DLC for free. if you want cancel that and buy regular edition. use the extra Rs.500 in for Premium if you want to buy that.



Thanks for replying.I guess steelbook is also included in the deluxe edition.

What does premium ensure? I mean, will I get all the dlcs if I get premium?


----------



## IndianRambo (Sep 16, 2013)

S, that also early access.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 16, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Pre-ordered the deluxe edition from flipkart
> 
> Right decision?



If you are not after the discs, and ok with the huge download, wait a bit, amazon or greenmangaming might give some discount on this game before launch.


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 16, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> If you are not after the discs, and ok with the huge download, wait a bit, amazon or greenmangaming might give some discount on this game before launch.



22gb of download on my 512kbps net(first 8gb@4mbps) connection will take eternity, so thinking about getting the discs.That was the reason I did not get metro LL when it was on sale in steam and pre-ordered from game4u now.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 16, 2013)

Who in the right mind will order the game @ 3.5k when we can buy digitally @ 38$ from origin mx using vpn . Be smart , i hope retail disk here doesn't sell , even a single dvd . This is the best way to support developer and protest price hike.


----------



## chris (Sep 17, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Who in the right mind will order the game @ 3.5k when we can buy digitally @ 38$ from origin mx using vpn . Be smart , i hope retail disk here doesn't sell , even a single dvd . This is the best way to support developer and protest price hike.



What is origin mx ? Another country ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 17, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> 22gb of download on my 512kbps net(first 8gb@4mbps) connection will take eternity, so thinking about getting the discs.That was the reason I did not get metro LL when it was on sale in steam and pre-ordered from game4u now.



It took 9 days to me to download BF3 (19.91 gb) in my 512 kbps (first 6gb@1mbps)


----------



## RCuber (Sep 17, 2013)

This is Battlefield 4 Multiplayer - Official video 




Great Pics here.. Photo Album - Imgur

*i.imgur.com/tZwYC5Sh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fveB8AAh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/CqiFBjfh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/80GVBqxh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/HGHMl8rh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qP4UmDxh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/GMqYkpoh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3zpX1Loh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/bux8Jqoh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uB3IccVh.jpg
*i.imgur.com/blOtwtth.jpg
*i.imgur.com/KG5xyKKh.jpg


----------



## icebags (Sep 18, 2013)

^ looks very neat, but will there be only one skyscraper to destroy ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 18, 2013)

Lighting looks a bit off in some of those pics ...


----------



## iittopper (Sep 18, 2013)

chris said:


> What is origin mx ? Another country ?



yes origin mexico

BTW EA increased price further , now bf4 available to preorder @ rs 3799  . Good luck .


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 18, 2013)

iittopper said:


> yes origin mexico
> 
> BTW EA increased price further , now bf4 available to preorder @* rs 3799*  . Good luck .



Amazing..


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 18, 2013)

BF4 ...bring it on..*checks price* 

"that price gave me dyslexia"


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 18, 2013)

*This is how EA's gonna look now...*



*d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/a3YM1W5_460sa.gif


----------



## abhidev (Sep 18, 2013)

How many have pre-ordered  BF4??


----------



## IndianRambo (Sep 18, 2013)

Me through flipkat


----------



## iittopper (Sep 18, 2013)

abhidev said:


> How many have pre-ordered  BF4??



me from origin MX .



IndianRambo said:


> Me through flipkat



why buddy ?


----------



## digit1191 (Sep 18, 2013)

how did u order from origin mx? tell us pls  I ll also buy


----------



## chris (Sep 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> me from origin MX .



Needs to use VPN ? Tried changing "en-in" to "en-mx", it get redirected to "in" store. origin.com/en-in/store/   

You need to change country too ? How much for BF4 on mx ?


----------



## IndianRambo (Sep 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> me from origin MX .
> 
> 
> 
> why buddy ?



Pm me the details to buy from mx


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 19, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> It took 9 days to me to download BF3 (19.91 gb) in my 512 kbps (first 6gb@1mbps)



Around 17 hrs of downloading and only 46%(9.5gb) is done. 

Btw how much space does all the dlcs of bf3 need in addition to this 20gb?

I have never played bf3 and this is the first time that I am dloading it.If I feel that this game is good, I will not cancel my pre-order of bf4 deluxe edition from flipkart.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 19, 2013)

Here is the method :-



> Note! Read whole OP first before doing anything & please keep discussion on topic - Getting good deal on Bf 4! Note!
> 
> I know there is already thread about from where to get cheapest copy of Bf 4, Bf 4 DDE and/or Premium. I think that demo will encourage some of doubters to pre-order game, especially with good deal, so I think "How to..." -OP is needed. This OP will be based on my "old guide" in another thread and focuses on gray area purchasing.
> 
> ...



Although this is a very safe method , and several of my friend have bought bf4 using origin MX , But do everything at your own risk .


----------



## IndianRambo (Sep 19, 2013)

What is the cost of one Mexico peso


----------



## iittopper (Sep 19, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> What is the cost of one Mexico peso



1 mexico peso = 4.87 INR


----------



## IndianRambo (Sep 19, 2013)

Then it will be 649 *4.87=3160


----------



## iittopper (Sep 19, 2013)

thats digital deluxe edition . standard edition is 499x4.87 = rs 2400


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> thats digital deluxe edition . standard edition is 499x4.87 = rs 2400



Digital deluxe edition is 4k here which is 800 bucks over the MEXICAN origin store, but we get full game on the dvd's as opposed to complete dload of the digital edition.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 19, 2013)

Game should be around 12-15 gb without dlc , i think its worth getting digital edition for that price .


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 20, 2013)

Well i hope EA reduces price of BF3 after BF4 launch as i have yet to play BF3.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Sep 20, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Well i hope EA reduces price of BF3 after BF4 launch as i have yet to play BF3.


I see it now.. I am sure u will buy BF4 when BF5 is launched  JK



iittopper said:


> Game should be around 12-15 gb without dlc , i think its worth getting digital edition for that price .



I think it would be around 25GB and not just 15GB


----------



## digit1191 (Sep 20, 2013)

Pre ordered BF4 Standard from Mexican Origin now. I'm so excited 

Edit: I'd like to thank the person who posted instructions on the previous page of this thread


----------



## iittopper (Sep 20, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I see it now.. I am sure u will buy BF4 when BF5 is launched  JK
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be around 25GB and not just 15GB



Bf3 was just 11gb ( without any update and dlc) , so the 30 gb requirement is with all dlc + patches . I am pretty sure bf4 will be around 13-15gb ( also no coop is there) . 



digit1191 said:


> Pre ordered BF4 Standard from Mexican Origin now. I'm so excited
> 
> Edit: I'd like to thank the person who posted instructions on the previous page of this thread



I am sure you did the right thing . hopefully more member will follow this step . This is the best way to protest price hike in india


----------



## digit1191 (Sep 21, 2013)

I'm actually wondering if using VPN for BF4 purchase was a good idea ! 

They won't ban my account right? I have around 10 games in it


----------



## iittopper (Sep 21, 2013)

No its safe , most of the people from australia buy their game using vpn. Majority of the people were buying simcity from india origin, thats why ea removed the preorder from our store.


----------



## digit1191 (Sep 21, 2013)

Alright then  

I was worried because I saw a lot of threads which said Steam was terminating accounts which used VPN to buy games at a lower cost. Din't even see one thread about Origin doing so.  

:Sigh of relief:


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 22, 2013)

Umm.. I also pre-ordered . Thanks to topper  But only 50+50 = 100 Rs deducted..


----------



## digit1191 (Sep 22, 2013)

Mostly they will charge when they release the game.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2013)

Must control the itch to order BF4. So far doing good.


----------



## digit1191 (Sep 22, 2013)

I was controlling..  *iittopper* made me lose my control  By posting how to get it for 2.4k .. (Which is still too much )

Now all I do it stare at the watermarked picture of Battlefield 4  in my Origin


----------



## icebags (Sep 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> Must control the itch to order BF4. So far doing good.


let ur heart be open.....


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> Must control the itch to order BF4. So far doing good.



Take a deep breath, and slowly realize that buying BF4 is only screwing your wallet


----------



## iittopper (Sep 22, 2013)

Faun said:


> Must control the itch to order BF4. So far doing good.



coming from a guy who own 300+ plus steam games


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 22, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Take a deep breath, and slowly realize that buying BF4 is only screwing your wallet



You are telling this to a guy who has 200+ steam games.


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 22, 2013)

Even I had hatred against EA and decided to boycott his game, but this evil iittopper. Even I did not consider to check if my laptop can handle this game.


----------



## digit1191 (Sep 22, 2013)

* iittopper * you are the reason whole TDF is gonna be playing BF4 this winter


----------



## iittopper (Sep 22, 2013)

lollz , just helping my fellow gamers


----------



## digit1191 (Sep 22, 2013)

Haha. Do let us know if you come across any other stuff like this


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 22, 2013)

now if i dint pre-order bf4 it would be very well a shame to me and my rig. So did it this evening.


----------



## digit1191 (Sep 23, 2013)

3.5k or 2.4k?


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 23, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> 3.5k or 2.4k?



Stock version at 3.5k for now, at least in the indian online stores. Add another 3k for the premium, making it a 6.5k


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 23, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> 3.5k or 2.4k?



I'm not in india, in INR equiv price i will have this game delivered from an online store at 3249 Rs. something


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 23, 2013)

I'll enjoy the beta, have me some Batman and Aiden Pearce fun (does that sound right?), wait for Premyum edition and buy it from Origin Mehico. 

EA makes(publishes) great games. Word.

EDIT: Now, WTF happened to my avatar?


----------



## chris (Sep 23, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> EDIT: Now, WTF happened to my avatar?



Thinkdigit got hacked few days ago. Maybe hacker don't like Nvida, try amd logo.


----------



## icebags (Sep 23, 2013)

hacker probably didn't like my bf3 avatar either.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 23, 2013)

OT: hackers like cats ...


----------



## 101gamzer (Sep 24, 2013)

^Hacker liked my avatar 
HELL YEAH!


----------



## chris (Sep 25, 2013)

If you don't have a pc to play battlefield 4, you can buy paperback

Amazon.in - Buy Battlefield 4 Book Online at Low Price in India | Battlefield 4 Reviews & Ratings


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 25, 2013)

^lolwut , oh man , No!

If you dont have pc , ps3 , xbox 360 , ps4 , xbox one ... then maybe you can buy it


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 27, 2013)

Will I be able to run bf4 on my laptop at ultra low settings?

Sony Vaio cb45
i5-2450M
AMD Radeon™ HD 6630M
8 GB RAM


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2013)

*Update:*
Battlefield 4 PC beta needs 64-bit Windows


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 28, 2013)

India will have a dedicated server for bf4?

*www.hypernia.com/battlefield-4-ranked-game-server-hosting


----------



## iittopper (Sep 28, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Will I be able to run bf4 on my laptop at ultra low settings?
> 
> Sony Vaio cb45
> i5-2450M
> ...


Easily . Try the beta , final game performance will be around 10% better than beta .


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 29, 2013)

Guys where and when can i download the BF4 beta on my PC ? Is there any special requirements to be eligible for downloading BF4 beta ?


----------



## icebags (Sep 29, 2013)

^ have beta access ? bf3 premium users & bf4 pre orderers (probably deluxe) have it.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 29, 2013)

And also if you have Limited edition MOH WF


----------



## RCuber (Sep 29, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Guys where and when can i download the BF4 beta on my PC ? Is there any special requirements to be eligible for downloading BF4 beta ?



Exclusive Beta starts on 1st Oct, i.e., for those people who have BF3 Premium/Preordered BF4/MoH Warfighters. 

*From 4th onwards its open beta, anyone can play it. *

size is ~6 gigs..


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 29, 2013)

Guys, should I pre-order the digital deluxe edition from origin to get early access to beta or should I try the open beta first and then order the game? Is the game worth the money?


----------



## RCuber (Sep 29, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Guys, should I pre-order the digital deluxe edition from origin to get early access to beta or should I try the open beta first and then order the game? Is the game worth the money?



you get only three days extra when preordering the game.. try out the open beta.. if you like it then buy it..


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 29, 2013)

Omg 6 gigs for only beta? Loll


----------



## RCuber (Sep 29, 2013)

kalam_gohab said:


> Omg 6 gigs for only beta? Loll



*img543.imageshack.us/img543/1915/5n3f.jpg

stated as 6 gigs of hard disk space.. not sure if its also the download size. 

*www.reddit.com/r/battlefield_4/comments/1n9ogn/bf_4_beta_to_take_6_gb_of_space/


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 29, 2013)

Is it possible to pause the download and resume the next day like in torrents ? Because 6 gb is too big to download at one time for me.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 29, 2013)

^ yes ofc .


----------



## RCuber (Sep 29, 2013)

Download size is 5,646.51 MB
*i.imgur.com/Yetuwto.jpg


----------



## ghouse12311 (Sep 30, 2013)

i read some where that pre load for the beta will be available...is that true?


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 30, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i read some where that pre load for the beta will be available...is that true?



Yes.. i guess it is available now who already have bf3 premium or moh:warfighter.

It will be available to all after 4 days or something.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 30, 2013)

Downloading beta now , if you are non-premium member , and you want to download now , then you can still download the files from other source .
Edit - *Pre-load is now available for everyone that did not see the BF4 Exclusive Beta in their Origin “My Games” Library.  You’ll be in the squads that are first to fight on Oct. 1st.*


----------



## rock2702 (Sep 30, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Downloading beta now , if you are non-premium member , and you want to download now , then you can still download the files from other source .



Is the bf4 pre-load for everyone? Where are you dloading from?


----------



## iittopper (Sep 30, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Is the bf4 pre-load for everyone? Where are you dloading from?



AFAIK its available for everyone to preload , just restart origin and check it under " MY GAMES" . I am downloading from origin client itself .


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 30, 2013)

Will the downloads be same for beta and original? I mean do I have to download from fresh when the game released? or it will add the data on top of the beta? My banwidth 10 GB/month


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Will the downloads be same for beta and original? I mean do I have to download from fresh when the game released? or it will add the data on top of the beta? My banwidth 10 GB/month



Beta and final release is totally different. you will have to download new files when the game comes out.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2013)

^^ Your DL speed is awesome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Your DL speed is awesome.



he is a Beam user


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 30, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> he is a Beam user



Iam a beam user too  same speed


----------



## RCuber (Sep 30, 2013)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Your DL speed is awesome.


thanks .. 


Zangetsu said:


> he is a Beam user


Nope.. its Airtel.  8mbps connection.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 30, 2013)

Well lucky you. We are stuck at 512 Kbps connection.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Sep 30, 2013)

Well.. What is the cost of your 512kbps speed??


----------



## d3p (Oct 1, 2013)

* Admins & mods...can't tag them here.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2013)

T-90 minutes for Exclusive Beta !!

Beta Live in 10 minutes.. Battlelog for Bf4 is up 

*battlelog.battlefield.com/bf4/


----------



## Sarath (Oct 1, 2013)

*NOTE: 

digit1191 & rock2702, Kindly refrain from discussing piracy related information in the forum*


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 1, 2013)

For your kindest information, that's not piracy. Did u even go and look what's there in that torrent file? It's BF 4 beta game files.. Just like installed game files u should paste in your game directly.. It's not piracy. This is what pisses me off..


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 1, 2013)

And I asked him to download it because we don't have access to preload from Origin. So if we download the game files from there we can start playing the game at 4th itself. Please go take a look for yourself before blaming.

First of all understand that Torrent is not piracy. Download copyrighted content from Torrent is. It's not piracy if I download game files which im going to play legitimately. It's the same as buying key online and using a friend's CD to install the game 

Edit : if Rcuber was my neighbor, and I got the game files from him on 4th, u would call that piracy as well? Gosh..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 1, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> And I asked him to download it because we don't have access to preload from Origin. So if we download the game files from there we can start playing the game at 4th itself. Please go take a look for yourself before blaming.
> 
> First of all understand that Torrent is not piracy. Download copyrighted content from Torrent is. It's not piracy if I download game files which im going to play legitimately. It's the same as buying key online and using a friend's CD to install the game
> 
> Edit : if Rcuber was my neighbor, and I got the game files from him on 4th, u would call that piracy as well? Gosh..


i agree !


----------



## ACidBaseD (Oct 1, 2013)

What's the point when there won't be any indian servers. I won't buy the game because i get 300ping on SEA servers 

My online gaming is completely destroyed 

MTNL MURDABAD!


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 1, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> What's the point when there won't be any indian servers. I won't buy the game because i get 300ping on SEA servers
> 
> My online gaming is completely destroyed
> 
> MTNL MURDABAD!



Hmm yeah. EU servers give around 250 for me. I'm just hoping that this time there'll be Indian servers too.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 1, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Hmm yeah. EU servers give around 250 for me. I'm just hoping that this time there'll be Indian servers too.



are there any Indian servers for BF3?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 1, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> are there any Indian servers for BF3?



There were a few at the start and eventually was closed. These were re-enabled a few weeks back and then again went back to the oblivion.

If I am correct, there are some issues with the norms running these servers and they were forced to close.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 1, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> What's the point when there won't be any indian servers. I won't buy the game because i get 300ping on SEA servers
> 
> My online gaming is completely destroyed
> 
> MTNL MURDABAD!



there will be indian server , but not sure for how long . Plus MTNL FTW .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 1, 2013)

Yep, as expected, not that much of a change. The graphics look more or less the same, a bit on the good side though. Halfway I felt like I was playing BF3 End Game. The Levolution is bullcrap I tell ya. Another gimmick from EA, the building falls to the ground the same way everytime, only thing is that we can make it fall anytime. And I also think the ship coming to the shore will be an awe for the first time and then it kinda gets irritating. Gunplay is same as before.

So yea, I'll wait for BC3.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 1, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yep, as expected, not that much of a change. The graphics look more or less the same, a bit on the good side though. Halfway I felt like I was playing BF3 End Game. The Levolution is bullcrap I tell ya. Another gimmick from EA, the building falls to the ground the same way everytime, only thing is that we can make it fall anytime. And I also think the ship coming to the shore will be an awe for the first time and then it kinda gets irritating. Gunplay is same as before.
> 
> So yea, I'll wait for BC3.



can you post the performance please...how is it running on your machine?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 1, 2013)

Sarath said:


> *NOTE:
> 
> digit1191 & rock2702, Kindly refrain from discussing piracy related information in the forum*



FAIL!


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Hmm yeah. EU servers give around 250 for me. I'm just hoping that this time there'll be Indian servers too.





ghouse12311 said:


> are there any Indian servers for BF3?





rakesh_ic said:


> There were a few at the start and eventually was closed. These were re-enabled a few weeks back and then again went back to the oblivion.
> 
> If I am correct, there are some issues with the norms running these servers and they were forced to close.





iittopper said:


> there will be indian server , but not sure for how long . Plus MTNL FTW .



Let me tell you something .. take it with a pinch off salt and rat poison.. read what I have said below and put them in your dumb minds. Read this 10 time. Read them as if I am screaming on your face with a megaphone.  
*
INDIAN SERVER ARE THE WORST AMONG ALL. THEY ARE NEVER COMING AND WILL NEVER BE STABLE. IF YOU HAVE BSNL OR IF YOU ARE NEVER GETTING ANYTHING BELOW 200 THEN CHANGE YOUR ISP OR STOP PLAYING BF3/BF4. IF YOU ARE GETTING ANYTHING BELOW 180 PING TO OUTSIDE SERVER THEN THAT IS THE BEST YOU WILL EVER GET AND STOP COMPLAINING. EVEN IF YOU GET 10ms PING IN INDIAN SERVER THE EXPERIENCE WILL BE CRAP AND I HAVE EXPERIENCED IT FIRST HAND.
*


PS: use of insults is to make sure the reader get really offended and remembers what I told, if I tell calmly they keep asking the same thing again and again.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2013)

^^woah...just chill


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Let me tell you something .. take it with a pinch off salt and rat poison.. read what I have said below and put them in your dumb minds. Read this 10 time. Read them as if I am screaming on your face with a megaphone.
> *
> INDIAN SERVER ARE THE WORST AMONG ALL. THEY ARE NEVER COMING AND WILL NEVER BE STABLE. IF YOU HAVE BSNL OR IF YOU ARE NEVER GETTING ANYTHING BELOW 200 THEN CHANGE YOUR ISP OR STOP PLAYING BF3/BF4. IF YOU ARE GETTING ANYTHING BELOW 180 PING TO OUTSIDE SERVER THEN THAT IS THE BEST YOU WILL EVER GET AND STOP COMPLAINING. EVEN IF YOU GET 10ms PING IN INDIAN SERVER THE EXPERIENCE WILL BE CRAP AND I HAVE EXPERIENCED IT FIRST HAND.
> *
> ...



Billa super saiyan ho gaya xD


----------



## Saumil996 (Oct 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Let me tell you something .. take it with a pinch off salt and rat poison.. read what I have said below and put them in your dumb minds. Read this 10 time. Read them as if I am screaming on your face with a megaphone.
> *
> INDIAN SERVER ARE THE WORST AMONG ALL. THEY ARE NEVER COMING AND WILL NEVER BE STABLE. IF YOU HAVE BSNL OR IF YOU ARE NEVER GETTING ANYTHING BELOW 200 THEN CHANGE YOUR ISP OR STOP PLAYING BF3/BF4. IF YOU ARE GETTING ANYTHING BELOW 180 PING TO OUTSIDE SERVER THEN THAT IS THE BEST YOU WILL EVER GET AND STOP COMPLAINING. EVEN IF YOU GET 10ms PING IN INDIAN SERVER THE EXPERIENCE WILL BE CRAP AND I HAVE EXPERIENCED IT FIRST HAND.
> *
> ...



Can confirm, was getting **** lag on an indian server with 16 ping and all settings on low


----------



## iittopper (Oct 1, 2013)

rcuber said:


> let me tell you something .. Take it with a pinch off salt and rat poison.. Read what i have said below and put them in your dumb minds. Read this 10 time. Read them as if i am screaming on your face with a megaphone.
> *
> indian server are the worst among all. They are never coming and will never be stable. If you have bsnl or if you are never getting anything below 200 then change your isp or stop playing bf3/bf4. If you are getting anything below 180 ping to outside server then that is the best you will ever get and stop complaining. Even if you get 10ms ping in indian server the experience will be crap and i have experienced it first hand.
> *
> ...



 did you loose your job ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^woah...just chill



I am as chilled as this 



Spoiler



*www.marcuseast.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Chilled-Cat.jpg





Saumil996 said:


> Can confirm, was getting **** lag on an indian server with 16 ping and all settings on low



same thing on BF3 servers too. 



iittopper said:


> did you loose your job ?



long time ago 

I'm just telling the facts


----------



## chris (Oct 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Let me tell you something .. take it with a pinch off salt and rat poison.. read what I have said below and put them in your dumb minds. Read this 10 time. Read them as if I am screaming on your face with a megaphone.
> *
> INDIAN SERVER ARE THE WORST AMONG ALL. THEY ARE NEVER COMING AND WILL NEVER BE STABLE. IF YOU HAVE BSNL OR IF YOU ARE NEVER GETTING ANYTHING BELOW 200 THEN CHANGE YOUR ISP OR STOP PLAYING BF3/BF4. IF YOU ARE GETTING ANYTHING BELOW 180 PING TO OUTSIDE SERVER THEN THAT IS THE BEST YOU WILL EVER GET AND STOP COMPLAINING. EVEN IF YOU GET 10ms PING IN INDIAN SERVER THE EXPERIENCE WILL BE CRAP AND I HAVE EXPERIENCED IT FIRST HAND.
> *




*News*: *RCuber joins DICE India as Director of Customer relations*


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2013)

chris said:


> *News*: *RCuber joins DICE India as Director of Customer relations*



WTF!! LOL .. 

new spotting dog tag 

*battlelog-cdn.battlefield.com/cdnprefix/501a06f50793f4308e7065/public/profile/warsawob/gamedata/dogtags/large/advanced7.png


----------



## icebags (Oct 1, 2013)

as long as india servers are connected via bsnl/ mtnl reliance/tata, there will always be lag and jitters. there is simply no escape.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 1, 2013)

I wanted to change ISP to airtel because I get sad pings in bsnl. But man their plans are so costly in chennai. 256 kbps speed after FUP limit. I mean lol wth!


----------



## chris (Oct 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> new spotting dog tag
> 
> *battlelog-cdn.battlefield.com/cdnprefix/501a06f50793f4308e7065/public/profile/warsawob/gamedata/dogtags/large/advanced7.png



Again... dog tag ?? we are not dogs, give us soldier tag 

Indian servers will be faster for most (do a ping flipkart.com, they were hosted at netmagic data center), but they won't give us as bandwidth in india is not cheap and only few game server providers are allowed to run it.  Even if they get servers from india, they won't get much sales/profit.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 1, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I am as chilled as this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killed your boss in bf3 ??


----------



## iittopper (Oct 1, 2013)

Played for around 4 hour , though not much improvement over bf3 ( which i was not excepting anyway) , destructible environment is total win for me , feels like i am in real battle . That falling of skyscraper is just like falling of tower in caspian border . First you will be like  then


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 2, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Played for around 4 hour , though not much improvement over bf3 ( which i was not excepting anyway) , destructible environment is total win for me , feels like i am in real battle . That falling of skyscraper is just like falling of tower in caspian border . First you will be like  then



my config very similar to yours...so please tell me how did it run on you machine? 

also what about the pings? i play dota 2 and i get around 60-70 ping to SEA dota 2 servers (as far as i know they are located in Singapore)....i couldn't play bf3 so really want to play this game


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 2, 2013)

Anyone still buying the game after realizing  that there are no indian servers, and reading the mediocre feedback from the beta? I'm just curious what your reasons for buying the game could be.


----------



## kartikoli (Oct 2, 2013)

I have purchased bf3 but due to pathetic ping I cant play the game even once ... so I amm not going to download beta or purchase the bf4

All credit to my isp


----------



## iittopper (Oct 2, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> my config very similar to yours...so please tell me how did it run on you machine?
> 
> also what about the pings? i play dota 2 and i get around 60-70 ping to SEA dota 2 servers (as far as i know they are located in Singapore)....i couldn't play bf3 so really want to play this game



It run fine with beta drivers installed . 30-35 fps @ high-ultra setting on 1080p . SO i am expecting 40-45 fps when game is released . Although this game depend highly on processor just like bf3 but still performance is acceptable .



cyborg47 said:


> Anyone still buying the game after realizing  that there are no indian servers, and reading the mediocre feedback from the beta? I'm just curious what your reasons for buying the game could be.



Who need indian server when i am getting good pings on other servers . I am getting ping in range of 40-200 in most asiam servers . And even if there is a indian server , there are three problem with it .

1) It can be shut anytime for unknown days .
2) Most of it remains empty or half filled .
3) The people who plays in indian server play less and abuse others more . 

People were also disappointed with Bf3 beta , but after playing caspian border , their were hyped again . Now this map is medium size without much focus on vehicles ( no jet , buggy etc) . Wait till paracel storm is introduced in beta


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 2, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Anyone still buying the game after realizing  that there are no indian servers, and reading the mediocre feedback from the beta? I'm just curious what your reasons for buying the game could be.





NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yep, as expected, not that much of a change. The graphics look more or less the same, a bit on the good side though. Halfway I felt like I was playing BF3 End Game. The Levolution is bullcrap I tell ya. Another gimmick from EA, the building falls to the ground the same way everytime, only thing is that we can make it fall anytime. And I also think the ship coming to the shore will be an awe for the first time and then it kinda gets irritating. Gunplay is same as before.
> 
> So yea, I'll wait for BC3.



I'll pass.


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 2, 2013)

iittopper where do you live and which isp do you use?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 2, 2013)

iittopper said:


> 3) The people who plays in indian server play less and abuse others more .



You should feel lucky you're not playing on the xbox live, they're way more f'ed up than us


----------



## iittopper (Oct 2, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> iittopper where do you live and which isp do you use?


New delhi . ISP is MTNL


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 3, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Anyone still buying the game after realizing  that there are no indian servers, and reading the mediocre feedback from the beta? I'm just curious what your reasons for buying the game could be.



I preordered my copy of BF4. I loved the levolution, larger maps, water shcematics, more scope for destruction varied vehicle counters just by the demo they game during the launch.

Also, for people who do not understand what levolution mean to the map and the structural change, this is going to be a pass.

IMO, this is what BF3 should have been but I am still ok to take it after 2 yrs of paisa vasool gaming on BF3.

Pings and lags are individual problem so this doesnt effect me as I have better ISP to back me up.



kartikoli said:


> I have purchased bf3 but due to pathetic ping I cant play the game even once ... so I amm not going to download beta or purchase the bf4
> 
> All credit to my isp



Good decision considering your ISP issues.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 3, 2013)

Well i pay 1000rs including tax for 2Mbps upto 18gb and 512 thereafter it feels like a rip off(MTNL)


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 3, 2013)

I pay 750 per month and get 350 ping


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 3, 2013)

Don't worry brothers, both hyderabad and chennai have got some nice internet speeds, soon you will do too, patience.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Oct 4, 2013)

What time is battlefield 4 open beta available for download? How to access it?


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 4, 2013)

I think it'll be available at 1.30pm today. Just refresh your games list and you will find it there.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 4, 2013)

since BF4 beta has already started...will BF3 servers be now empty???


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 4, 2013)

No. I was playing today morning, lot of ppl are still playing


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 4, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> No. I was playing today morning, lot of ppl are still playing



what ping are you getting? also what settings are you playing on?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 4, 2013)

yes lot of people are there in bf3 still , and many have come back from bf4 beta to bf3 multi saying that it is not better than Bf3


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 4, 2013)

Does the game work on my config, except with a different graphics card, *8600gt*?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 4, 2013)

may be at low in an ultra low res of something like 640x480 , considering bf3 was hard to run with 8600gt so BF4 will be more harder and as it is a beta the performance would be more uneven .


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 4, 2013)

I usually play in German servers. 250 ping.

Resolution : 1600x900
Settings : High. 

 I'm talking about BF3


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Oct 4, 2013)

is the link for download open?


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 4, 2013)

Guys i still can't see BF4 beta in My Games in Origin.When will we get to download the Open Beta ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2013)

BF4 is just fine, it not too different from BF3 as per mechanics, but differs how one plays as squad. weapons are different. but attachments are a issue with Battlepacks. Levolution is actually good, i'm not talking about the skyscraper. there are numerous "micro levolution" in game. like alarms and metal detectors, these have saved me number of times. also the foot steps.. man .. its detailed. I could determine where a guy ran and hid just by listening to the foot steps.. vehicle round reloads is a good change. all said.. price tag is too high.. I might not get the game at release at all.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> BF4 is just fine, it not too different from BF3 as per mechanics, but differs how one plays as squad. weapons are different. but attachments are a issue with Battlepacks. Levolution is actually good, i'm not talking about the skyscraper. there are numerous "micro levolution" in game. like alarms and metal detectors, these have saved me number of times. also the foot steps.. man .. its detailed. I could determine where a guy ran and hid just by listening to the foot steps.. vehicle round reloads is a good change. all said.. price tag is too high.. I might not get the game at release at all.


Do you think BF3 Premium edition is worth buying for 1500rs for PC ? Because FK was once selling BF3 standard edition for 799rs so should i wait for price drop of buy the Premium edition.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 4, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Do you think BF3 Premium edition is worth buying for 1500rs for PC ? Because FK was once selling BF3 standard edition for 799rs so should i wait for price drop of buy the Premium edition.



It is, I'd buy it right away, if I were you.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Oct 4, 2013)

guys the site says ''PC: 1 AM PDT/9 AM UTC '' its already 2.20pm now
am i missing some information inorder to access it?
i havent pre ordered anything nor i'm a premium member


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 4, 2013)

HorrayforPeePee said:


> guys the site says ''PC: 1 AM PDT/9 AM UTC '' its already 2.20pm now
> am i missing some information inorder to access it?
> i havent pre ordered anything nor i'm a premium member





> The Battlefield team is hard at work getting the Open Beta live. The beta will be rolling out worldwide over the course of the day..



.....


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Oct 4, 2013)

how big is the size of this game?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Do you think BF3 Premium edition is worth buying for 1500rs for PC ? Because FK was once selling BF3 standard edition for 799rs so should i wait for price drop of buy the Premium edition.



Buy Premium when there is a discount, also same for the base game.


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 4, 2013)

HorrayforPeePee said:


> how big is the size of this game?



Don't know, ask Rcuber, he will tell you byte by byte size. I am going to download it on its release only.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2013)

HorrayforPeePee said:


> how big is the size of this game?



Beta is 5.6 Gigs
*i.imgur.com/Yetuwto.jpg

HDD Requirement for final game is 30 gigs.


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Oct 4, 2013)

nice speed


----------



## Thunder (Oct 4, 2013)

Same here. I will buy the game for sure but only when the premium edition is out.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Beta is 5.6 Gigs
> *i.imgur.com/Yetuwto.jpg
> 
> HDD Requirement for final game is 30 gigs.



Hey, ISP and monthly fee and all those shyt please.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 4, 2013)

^Its 8Mbps Airtel connection.
Guys is it necessary to have the new 13.10 beta 2 drivers to play BF4 Beta ?


----------



## HorrayforPeePee (Oct 4, 2013)

guys the link is open now


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Beta is 5.6 Gigs
> *i.imgur.com/Yetuwto.jpg
> 
> HDD Requirement for final game is 30 gigs.



My transfer speed is 60-70 kbps


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> My transfer speed is 60-70 kbps



Aap ka PC itna ameer hai aur apka broadband itna gareeb?


----------



## Aerrow (Oct 4, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Aap ka PC itna ameer hai aur apka broadband itna gareeb?



Geographically limited to the speed I presume. Sometimes, money can't buy a good connection mate.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 4, 2013)

Aerrow said:


> Geographically limited to the speed I presume. Sometimes, money can't buy a good connection mate.



You are right my friend.The only wired connection available here is bsnl bb.I am on the 950 uld plan right now.Airtel 3g gives great speeds but the tariffs are just too high, 10 gb for 1500.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> You are right my friend.The only wired connection available here is bsnl bb.I am on the 950 uld plan right now.Airtel 3g gives great speeds but the tariffs are just too high, 10 gb for 1500.



Ok bro
*1-media-cdn.foolz.us/ffuuka/board/q/image/1345/97/1345970578137.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Oct 4, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Hey, ISP and monthly fee and all those shyt please.



2099+tax, Speed 8mbps FUP 125 Gigs.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> 2099+tax, Speed *8mbps FUP 125 Gigs*.



Time to assassinate Rcuber and take his identity 
I could download the interwebz with that sort of speed and fup


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 4, 2013)

*farm6.staticflickr.com/5346/10086604406_fc75df2009_b.jpg

BF4 Beta is up now.


----------



## d3p (Oct 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> 2099+tax, Speed 8mbps FUP 125 Gigs.



I too have the same plan. :thumbsup:


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 4, 2013)

Beam Fiber Plans | Beam Fiber 20GB Plan | Beam Fiber 25 GB Plan | Beam Fiber 50 GB Plan |Beam Fiber 100 GB Plan | Beam Fiber 200 GB Plan | Internet Plans | Unlimited Broadband Plans | Broadband Plans Hyderabad


Look at the hypersonic plans, damn!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 4, 2013)

RCuber said:


> 2099+tax, Speed 8mbps FUP 125 Gigs.



2K a month? Okay.jpeg.



cyborg47 said:


> Beam Fiber Plans | Beam Fiber 20GB Plan | Beam Fiber 25 GB Plan | Beam Fiber 50 GB Plan |Beam Fiber 100 GB Plan | Beam Fiber 200 GB Plan | Internet Plans | Unlimited Broadband Plans | Broadband Plans Hyderabad
> 
> 
> Look at the hypersonic plans, damn!!!



I bet you're having one. sadkeanu.jpg.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 5, 2013)

On 15mbps? Yeah.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 5, 2013)

downloaded the beta....why is it taking so much time to load me into a game?

also i am getting good fps in high-ultra settings but the game is stuttering a lot...what can i do for this?


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 5, 2013)

Loads of issues.I can't even get into a game.Always freezes on the load screen and then crashes with either a black or white screen.Everything is upto date and lots of people are experinecing this issue.


----------



## icebags (Oct 5, 2013)

^ upgrade man, upgrade ..... and what happened to bf3 dwnload ?

dwnloading beta now, and its gonna expire my whole bsnl bb 1gbps quota in just 11 hrs. :/


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 5, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> Loads of issues.I can't even get into a game.Always freezes on the load screen and then crashes with either a black or white screen.Everything is upto date and lots of people are experinecing this issue.



Try the latest beta video drivers for your graphics card.It solves the problem to a great extent as I have heard. Also, win 8 performance is better than win 7 for this game.


----------



## mohit9206 (Oct 5, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Try the latest beta video drivers for your graphics card.It solves the problem to a great extent as I have heard. Also, win 8 performance is better than win 7 for this game.



All drivers are upto date 13.10 beta 2 drivers,win 7 sp1,everything else but still freezes.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 5, 2013)

finished BF4 beta download in 20mins yesterday...got 3mbps download speed  

isn't the BF4 beta ugly??


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 5, 2013)

abhidev said:


> finished BF4 beta download in 20mins yesterday...got 3mbps download speed
> 
> isn't the BF4 beta ugly??



3mbps  Which isp and plan?


----------



## abhidev (Oct 5, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> 3mbps  Which isp and plan?



ISP - SSV NBC
Plan - 1.5mbps unlimited for Rs.720/month with download speeds of 180kbps....I have been lucky when it came to downloading BF3/4 from origin.


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 5, 2013)

Finally downloaded the beta 

Is there any change in frames per second if we watch the game as a spectator as oppose to playing it? I mean to say, will I get the same fps while playing and while spectating?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 5, 2013)

abhidev said:


> isn't the BF4 beta ugly??



more like unpolished , though it look good on ultra-high setting .


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 5, 2013)

iittopper said:


> more like unpolished , though it look good on ultra-high setting .



I too feel the same.Played 2 rounds on my rig at everything ultra and did not feel any lag or chopiness.Game looks beautiful @2560x1440p at ultra settings.

Though didn't like the map in particular.Looking forward to new maps in the actual game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 5, 2013)

abhidev said:


> isn't the BF4 beta ugly??



That's why its called a 'Beta'


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 5, 2013)

guys my game is stuttering a lot..from 45-50 fps its goes to 5 all the time when i turn or zoom through sniper...my PC cant handle this game or some problem with the beta?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 5, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> guys my game is stuttering a lot..from 45-50 fps its goes to 5 all the time when i turn or zoom through sniper...my PC cant handle this game or some problem with the beta?



latest beta driver installed ? Make sure no other program is running .Though your problem is common , as many other are facing stuttering problem .


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 5, 2013)

iittopper said:


> latest beta driver installed ? Make sure no other program is running .Though your problem is common , as many other are facing stuttering problem .



ya installed latest beta drivers and origin and my browser are running along with the game...you are not facing any stuttering right?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 6, 2013)

^ a little, when i play 64p map . Fps go to 25 but it remain smooth mostly. Since our cpu is weak , we wil face this fps  dip at ultra setting. But dont worry final game would be bug free.
I remembered , when bf3 beta was launched, then i used to get huge stuttering and lag on caspian border map. So when i got the game, i directly jumped into same map, and bam ,..,.. no lag.

^ a little, when i play 64p map . Fps go to 25 but it remain smooth mostly. Since our cpu is weak , we wil face this fps  dip at ultra setting. But dont worry final game would be bug free.
I remembered , when bf3 beta was launched, then i used to get huge stuttering and lag on caspian border map. So when i got the game, i directly jumped into same map, and bam ,..,.. no lag.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 6, 2013)

iittopper said:


> more like unpolished , though it look good on ultra-high setting .



maybe my gfx is not handling it well or maybe I am used to BF3 more... :/


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 6, 2013)

Guys I am having G2020 (intel) +HD 7750 DDR5 1Gb Gfx. Will I able to play battlefield 4 on medium setting. 
Resolution 720p.
4GB ddr3 RAM.

I will get better Net connection to play Bf4 if it works well even on medium setting?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 6, 2013)

yup sure ... I can play on 45 fps with high-ultra settings at 1080p so I am sure you will do great . 

It doesnt even look as great as BF3 even on ultra ... but it is a beta so eh ...

P.S. i have seen people having far less problems with the games are the ones with AMD GPU's


----------



## iittopper (Oct 6, 2013)

1080p/ULTRA/MSAA off

*i.imgur.com/6kIwEQ8.jpg


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 6, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> yup sure ... I can play on 45 fps with high-ultra settings at 1080p so I am sure you will do great .
> 
> It doesnt even look as great as BF3 even on ultra ... but it is a beta so eh ...
> 
> P.S. i have seen people having far less problems with the games are the ones with AMD GPU's



But BF4 Will be cpu hungry like Bf3 and I am Having Dual Core G2020. So Will it make any difference..
My Resolution is 720p. so if it works just playable on med. details then i am fine


----------



## abhidev (Oct 6, 2013)

iittopper said:


> 1080p/ULTRA/MSAA off
> 
> *i.imgur.com/6kIwEQ8.jpg



damn!!! my gfx is last in the list


----------



## sandeep410 (Oct 6, 2013)

i am getting huge lag. i had to turn to medium settings but still there is lag


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 6, 2013)

If BF4 is solely CPU dependent on FPS then I am very happy man... Coupled with HD7770 I think I can get 30fps minimum.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 6, 2013)

sandeep410 said:


> i am getting huge lag. i had to turn to medium settings but still there is lag



update graphics drivers maybe ...


----------



## gameranand (Oct 7, 2013)

Ah....Thank God I am safe.


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 7, 2013)

planing to order HD 7750 or GTX 650 ti as soon as i get diwali bonus from company for this game.
thanks gameranand for the support and guide.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 7, 2013)

mohit9206 said:


> ^Its 8Mbps Airtel connection.
> Guys is it necessary to have the new 13.10 beta 2 drivers to play BF4 Beta ?



I am not sure if anyone has answered this for you. It is not required to have the 13.10 beta.. I am running the game on 13.9 suit



rajatGod512 said:


> yup sure ... I can play on 45 fps with high-ultra settings at 1080p so I am sure you will do great .
> 
> It doesnt even look as great as BF3 even on ultra ... but it is a beta so eh ...
> 
> P.S. i have seen people having far less problems with the games are the ones with AMD GPU's



As its just on beta, please dont assume on graphics front just yet.. As per the trend BF3 beta was far more worse looking when compared to BF BC2 version (which was running hot then).

The graphics is somethnig that we can leave it to the final release



ghouse12311 said:


> downloaded the beta....why is it taking so much time to load me into a game?
> 
> also i am getting good fps in high-ultra settings but the game is stuttering a lot...what can i do for this?



There are issues with beta run.. The game crashes as well. I have experienced a crash once but my frnd gets crashing every now and then.
Stuttering is a common problem too and it loooks to be some typical beta issues.. shortguns are highly OP  and each hit from the shortgun almost gives the feel of an earthquake

My take on the overall game - 

Pros:: 
1) Maps (particularly in domination mode) looks interesting with lot of nice strategic gameplay elements.
2) Running has improved a lot as it is difficult to run and gun at the same time as pressing shift doesnt insta boost speed and instead we pickup speed gradually.
3) Battlepacks are a nice addition, missions make it competitive among frns for long lasting and replayable appeal.
4) Levolution is fantastic. Even the rubles of a destruction are destraction enough to slow someones movement and even can be used as covers.
5) Assists of 90+ damage is treated as kills.. Amazing.. now we dont miss those kills with 99 assists as in BF3

Cons::
1) Guns arent properly powered. Might be a beta issue.
2) There is a learning curve (though short for the seasoned veterans) for even the veterans of BC3. 
3) Guns and maps are favouring Assault at the moment, engineers and supports looks like being ignored. May be maps added further in release and the weapon loads will make it better.
4) Knifing is yet to be refined. Hoping to see it cleaner in the final release.


----------



## tubelight (Oct 7, 2013)

iittopper said:


> 1080p/ULTRA/MSAA off
> 
> *i.imgur.com/6kIwEQ8.jpg



Is it weird that the GTX 760 isnt mentioned here?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 7, 2013)

^^ its mentioned..

35 / 51


----------



## tubelight (Oct 7, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ its mentioned..
> 
> 35 / 51



Oh crap, fail at reading, my bad


----------



## RCuber (Oct 7, 2013)

tubelight said:


> Oh crap, fail at reading, my bad



your user name


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 7, 2013)

i saw some Indian bf4 servers hosted in Mumbai...it showed ping as 21 and also some Singapore servers showed pings as 90 - 120...these pings were highlighted in green in the battlelog or w/e it is called...are these pings correct? from which ping the game will start to delay?

i was able to join the servers but as my game was stuttering a lot, so i couldn't say if there was any delay or not...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 7, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i saw some Indian bf4 servers hosted in Mumbai...it showed ping as 21 and also some Singapore servers showed pings as 90 - 120...these pings were highlighted in green in the battlelog or w/e it is called...are these pings correct? from which ping the game will start to delay?
> 
> i was able to join the servers but as my game was stuttering a lot, so i couldn't say if there was any delay or not...



The pings are obviously correct.. You can see them ingame too when u press tab to see the teams. 

Can you explain the "delay" you are talknig about ?? If you meant it to be lag, you can check or experience it yourself while in game. If you are stuck briefly or you see the enemy spotted in flashes, both in mini map or directly can be termed as a lag. 

Usually pings till 200 are said to be pretty stable on BF3/4 games but anything above 300 shows its true colors of slight lag to bigger lags/latency issues.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> The pings are obviously correct.. You can see them ingame too when u press tab to see the teams.
> 
> Can you explain the "delay" you are talknig about ?? If you meant it to be lag, you can check or experience it yourself while in game. If you are stuck briefly or you see the enemy spotted in flashes, both in mini map or directly can be termed as a lag.
> 
> Usually pings till 200 are said to be pretty stable on BF3/4 games but anything above 300 shows its true colors of slight lag to bigger lags/latency issues.



Yes, I am talking about the lag which happens when you have a high ping with the server..

the problem with my game is that when I just stand still it shows 45-60 fps..but when I move around,try to shoot,zoom through sniper etc fps drops to 5 and then comes back again to 45-60 and this is happening constantly and the game is totally unplayable for me....i changed all the settings to low and still i am getting this same problem...even in high-ultra it show 45-60 fps and goes to 5 fps


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 7, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> Yes, I am talking about the lag which happens when you have a high ping with the server..
> 
> the problem with my game is that when I just stand still it shows 45-60 fps..but when I move around,try to shoot,zoom through sniper etc fps drops to 5 and then comes back again to 45-60 and this is happening constantly and the game is totally unplayable for me....i changed all the settings to low and still i am getting this same problem...even in high-ultra it show 45-60 fps and goes to 5 fps



Try updating your GC drivers. 
The problem you are refering to is nothing to do with the stuttering (stuttering happens to all of us - its the beta issue) or the lag. Its an FPS drop issue mainly due to your config. I reckon your CPU is also playing a part in this as i3 effectively has only 2 cores and I think BF4 is looking for 4 core processors. If its the GC driver issues, it will be rectified if you install the latest drivers.

Overall, AMD cards are better for BF games and has been performing better on all the multiplayers in BF series so far.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 7, 2013)

if you have HT enabled then disable it and check.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Try updating your GC drivers.
> The problem you are refering to is nothing to do with the stuttering (stuttering happens to all of us - its the beta issue) or the lag. Its an FPS drop issue mainly due to your config. I reckon your CPU is also playing a part in this as i3 effectively has only 2 cores and I think BF4 is looking for 4 core processors. If its the GC driver issues, it will be rectified if you install the latest drivers.
> 
> Overall, AMD cards are better for BF games and has been performing better on all the multiplayers in BF series so far.



installed latest beta drivers from geforce website...also iittopper has same config as mine but he is not experiencing any frame drops and is getting constant good fps in high ultra settings in 1080p and i am playing on a 1600x900 monitor...

@RCuber what is HT?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 7, 2013)

^^ Hyper Threading..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 7, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ Hyper Threading..



ok will try it...


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 7, 2013)

Watch out with the nvidia beta drivers, it fried my graphics card forever the last time I tried it. You never know.


----------



## SunE (Oct 8, 2013)

Even I'm getting constant stuttering from 85 fps to 5 fps. This has nothing to do with your GPU or CPU config. Apparently the issue is being caused by Windows 7. The beta has a bug which increases your CPU load to 100% for Win & users. Win 8 users are not facing such issues. So for me, currently the game is unplayable.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 8, 2013)

SunE said:


> Even I'm getting constant stuttering from 85 fps to 5 fps. This has nothing to do with your GPU or CPU config. Apparently the issue is being caused by Windows 7. The beta has a bug which increases your CPU load to 100% for Win & users. Win 8 users are not facing such issues. So for me, currently the game is unplayable.



Dude.. some words looks so fancy that you feel like using them without even knowing what it means.

your FPS drop is called frame rate drop and stuttering doesnt mean that.. OMG..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Dude.. some words looks so fancy that you feel like using them without even knowing what it means.
> 
> your FPS drop is called frame rate drop and stuttering doesnt mean that.. OMG..



lol...it will be good if you can explain what is lag, delay, frame drops, stuttering etc to newbies like us


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 8, 2013)

I feel bad for you guys 
take my
*feel.livelyblog.com/files/2012/08/battlefeel.jpg


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> lol...it will be good if you can explain what is lag, delay, frame drops, stuttering etc to newbies like us



Stuttering is a common word and i have given an example of short gun producing earthquake kinda effect in my previous posts.
Lag i have explained already. Frame rate you are experiencing.. what else is there to explain anymore 

lol.. they arent any high fundoo jargons brothers (just dont treat them as one). lag is caused coz of network issues, framerate drop due to h/w issues, stuttering was part of a buggy code from the developers..


----------



## RCuber (Oct 8, 2013)

got massive FPS loss in the last round I played.. gotta check again.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 8, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> lol.. they arent any high fundoo jargons brothers (just dont treat them as one). lag is caused coz of network issues, framerate drop due to h/w issues, stuttering was part of a buggy code from the developers..



hey man nothing like that...just asking so many questions because i was gonna pre order this game but waited for the beta to see how it performs on my pc and the performance is crap...if the final game is going to be like this, i will not buy the game and this game pretty expensive

also how will you compare bf4 multiplayer with Crysis 3 multiplayer? i am getting 45-60 fps on high-very high settings with FXAA in Crysis 3 multiplayer and the gameplay is very smooth...


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 8, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> hey man nothing like that...just asking so many questions because i was gonna pre order this game but waited for the beta to see how it performs on my pc and the performance is crap...if the final game is going to be like this, i will not buy the game and this game pretty expensive
> 
> also how will you compare bf4 multiplayer with Crysis 3 multiplayer? i am getting 45-60 fps on high-very high settings with FXAA in Crysis 3 multiplayer and the gameplay is very smooth...



You cant compare this with Crysis simply because Frostbite uses CPU cores more than any game. 

Also because they are of different genres of fighting games and engines.

However, rest assured that the actual release will be much much better than this buggy beta (saying this from past experience BF3 beta vs BF3 final release on day 1)


----------



## SunE (Oct 9, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Dude.. some words looks so fancy that you feel like using them without even knowing what it means.
> 
> your FPS drop is called frame rate drop and stuttering doesnt mean that.. OMG..



*www.google.co.in/search?q=battlefi...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=L3RUUsftD8jWrQe_mIHgCQ

Dude please don't make it your life's ambition to insult random people on the internet. If you have the solution then try to help.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2013)

you guys please shut the frontdoor.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 9, 2013)

SunE said:


> *www.google.co.in/search?q=battlefi...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=L3RUUsftD8jWrQe_mIHgCQ
> 
> Dude please don't make it your life's ambition to insult random people on the internet. If you have the solution then try to help.



If asking someone to refrain from using random words without knowing what it is and misleading the community thereby getting resolutions for the wrong issues is insulting, everyone in this forum who is trying to help is insulting one another. 

BTW i have corrected the mistake too in my post and so on what way do u blame me for insulting someone there. You are just trying to ignite something which is wet. Try again later..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 9, 2013)

SunE said:


> *www.google.co.in/search?q=battlefi...firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=L3RUUsftD8jWrQe_mIHgCQ
> 
> Dude please don't make it your life's ambition to insult random people on the internet. If you have the solution then try to help.





rakesh_ic said:


> If asking someone to refrain from using random words without knowing what it is and misleading the community thereby getting resolutions for the wrong issues is insulting, everyone in this forum who is trying to help is insulting one another.
> 
> BTW i have corrected the mistake too in my post and so on what way do u blame me for insulting someone there. You are just trying to ignite something which is wet. Try again later..





Spoiler



Fight 
Fight 
Fight 
Fight 
Fight 
Fight 
Fight


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 9, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

Back to topic - Anyone playing on the mumbai server from TDF?? I have been vastly playing domination and would lose some company there


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 9, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> hey man nothing like that...just asking so many questions because i was gonna pre order this game but waited for the beta to see how it performs on my pc and the performance is crap...if the final game is going to be like this, i will not buy the game and this game pretty expensive



Betas should never be used to judge the final game's performance. If you really plan to buy the game, get it from the torrents, test it, and then buy it. If the single player works fine for you, Multi will work without a sweat


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2013)

obliteration game mode is up.. and its a bull$hit game mode..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 9, 2013)

RCuber said:


> obliteration game mode is up.. and its a bull$hit game mode..


Domination is a mix of TDM and capture the flag is a fast paced mode.. Which i think i liked for the simple reason that i played TDM in BF3 for half of my game time MP (I am on colonel 12 and so have played long enough)

Will check this new mode tonight


----------



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Domination is a mix of TDM and capture the flag is a fast paced mode.. Which i think i liked for the simple reason that i played TDM in BF3 for half of my game time MP (I am on colonel 12 and so have played long enough)
> 
> Will check this new mode tonight



Domination is TDM + Conquest.. Capture the Flag (CTF) is a different game mode. Obliteration = Rush + CTF.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 9, 2013)

This map is probably the worst . Not having much fun


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 9, 2013)

Hit me up (i.e, post in this thread) when a new map's released. Seriously not buying BF4.


----------



## icebags (Oct 10, 2013)

any of u people is with dual core / c2d processor ? whenever i try to play, game just freezes @ loading. so frustrating. :/


----------



## Saumil996 (Oct 10, 2013)

^^
The beta is quite cpu intensive, even i had to overclock mine 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> Hit me up (i.e, post in this thread) when a new map's released. Seriously not buying BF4.



Its a beta.. why will they release more maps for the beta when only 5-6 days are left  ?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 10, 2013)

New patch is awesome . Gives me 40+ fps on high ultra setting  and no stuttering problem .


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 10, 2013)

iittopper said:


> New patch is awesome . Gives me 40+ fps on high ultra setting  and no stuttering problem .



on geforce beta drivers?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 10, 2013)

^ yes , But still in 64p map , i face stuttering problem but not in other modes with less problem . This is because of my  weak processor .


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 10, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ yes , But still in 64p map , i face stuttering problem but not in other modes with less problem . This is because of my  weak processor .



if you lower the settings also you are facing problems in 64 player maps?


----------



## rock2702 (Oct 10, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> if you lower the settings also you are facing problems in 64 player maps?



It has nothing to do with settings I believe. This game is bringing top of the line cpu's to their knees.Even on my i7 4770k I am getting 100% usage, as I have not overclocked.But the gameplay is smooth for me on ultra settings.


----------



## icebags (Oct 10, 2013)

^ thats ridiculous ! they said before, dual core was the minimum req, now this game is chocking even highest end i5 & i7, thats too unprofessional, wasted my 5gb downloads, meh.

their software is obviously not optimized, and i am kinda having a feeling that they are hurrying in production with bf4.


----------



## tushar.gandhe (Oct 11, 2013)

so all of a sudden, all the mumbai servers seem to be running pretty much empty...!! man i want to play on low ping servers...!!


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 11, 2013)

Multiplay #2 has around 30 players at night


----------



## RCuber (Oct 11, 2013)

new update out with some fixes for Dual Core CPU's


----------



## SunE (Oct 11, 2013)

This new update seems to have resolved the CPU 100% utilization bug. Now it's running good for me


----------



## icebags (Oct 12, 2013)

at last i m able toplay beta. 
all ultra settings, minus the msaa gave 15 - 22 fps with my c2d e8400 3.4ghz. amazing !


----------



## iittopper (Oct 12, 2013)

^ Never compromise your fps for the sake of better graphics . Especially for MP , your fps must be atleast above 40 in order to have a fair match .


----------



## icebags (Oct 12, 2013)

^yah pulled down to lowest settings for 33 fps. 

guess i will finally have to upgrade cpu before getting the game.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 12, 2013)

Or wait to see how final game is optimized for dual core processor . I remembered during bf3 beta , when i was having core 2 duo e4600 2.4ghz , I used to have low fps even on low setting on caspian border , but the final game was far more optimized , gave me 30+fps on medium without any lag .


----------



## icebags (Oct 12, 2013)

^yah, thaks for thee sugg, i will wait for final release performance benchmarks before buying anything.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 14, 2013)

the game now looks more polished in terms of bugs and stuttering seems to have gone too..


----------



## icebags (Oct 15, 2013)

is it just me or it looks like ppl are lasershooting everyone from a long distance ?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 15, 2013)

icebags said:


> is it just me or it looks like ppl are lasershooting everyone from a long distance ?


yep, every gun is like a sniper rifle , long ranged    ( just like in bad company 2)


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2013)

5.30 mins left for Beta.. Beta Ends 10:00 AM UTC..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> 5.30 mins left for Beta.. Beta Ends 10:00 AM UTC..



I'll not be missing it. Played it for three times, but 9 or so matches, was't quite as impressed as BC2 beta.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'll not be missing it. Played it for three times, but 9 or so matches, was't quite as impressed as BC2 beta.



I wont be missing it too, but couldn't get much Recon gameplay ..


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 15, 2013)

RCuber said:


> I wont be missing it too, but couldn't get much Recon gameplay ..



Recon was an abandoned stuff in beta with that bad set of guns with no scope unlocks untill lvl 2. Makes no sense in doing that.. The first thing should have been a scope on sniper. But I guess the actual game might come with some semi automatic snipers unlocked at lvl 0 which will give some hope untill that lvl 2 scope unlocks.

I found more fun playing with carbines and ACW R was an ace gun like always.

Overall, I am sure they will nerf down those OP guns to reality like what they have done with BF3 and I am hoping that they fix the random crashes when there is lot of action at a time and those random FPS drops in the final release. 

But the new gameplay (needs a small amount of time and practice to get adapted to - for ppl coming from BF3) was a good take home from the beta


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Recon was an abandoned stuff in beta with that bad set of guns with no scope unlocks untill lvl 2. Makes no sense in doing that.. The first thing should have been a scope on sniper. But I guess the actual game might come with some semi automatic snipers unlocked at lvl 0 which will give some hope untill that lvl 2 scope unlocks.
> 
> I found more fun playing with carbines and ACW R was an ace gun like always.
> 
> ...



scopes was there for the CS-LR4.. 6x-14x variable.. but getting a hit/headshot was difficult for me ..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 15, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> But the new gameplay (needs a small amount of time and practice to get adapted to - for ppl coming from BF3) was a good take home from the beta



I rarely go Recon, but the other classes felt just like BF3. More like BF3 End Game to me.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 15, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I rarely go Recon, but the other classes felt just like BF3. More like BF3 End Game to me.



I meant the overall gameplay - running, the hit indicator (cross mark while hitting the enemy), on-death cam (now it doesnt show the surroundings of the enemy killed which makes it an interesting change), better weapon handling etc. There are some changes to customizations too.
The new battlepacks and field upgrades add to the fun


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 15, 2013)

BF4 Beta Ended approx 45 mins ago .... OH NO!


----------



## iittopper (Oct 15, 2013)

Spend around 12 hour on single map . Even though i feel that this map will be worst of all other map , still it was much fun to play . This beta was definitely better than bf3 beta . I am definitely buying this game .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 15, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Spend around 12 hour on single map . Even though i feel that this map will be worst of all other map , still it was much fun to play . This beta was definitely better than bf3 beta . I am definitely buying this game .



I felt the same.. However, I would love to see Noshar Canal TDM (my favourite map for TDM) coming to BF4 in 2nd DLC as I dont want to go back to BF3 just to play it.. 

Also, hope they introduce the levolution on Operation Metro too as its more or less confirmed to appear in DLC 2.

I preordered my copy of BF4 long time back


----------



## iittopper (Oct 15, 2013)

^ Preordered from where?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 15, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ Preordered from where?


Origin..   I love getting the game preloaded 3 days ahead and playing it when they switch on the button


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Origin..   I love getting the game preloaded 3 days ahead and playing it when they switch on the button



you mean origin mx right...damages?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 15, 2013)

Also, I was not kinda surprised to see that map coming onto beta as they were showing their E3 videos on the same map. They will certainly not show us any other maps at the moment as BF4, apart from the gameplay elements, will largely depend on the maps for its success.



abhidev said:


> you mean origin mx right...damages?



Nope.. Origin India 3499 + 2999 (premium). I dont mind spending for my fav game. Mind you, its more for the game than for EA. I dislike EA too..

As BF BC2 was the first game that I ever liked on MP (CS dint appeal me except for some time pass with friends), I have preordered all the BF games so far from then. Though premium for BF4 is a new thing as i dint buy BF3 premium simply coz i was only playing Noshar Canal whole time


----------



## abhidev (Oct 15, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Nope.. Origin India 3499 + 2999 (premium). I dont mind spending for my fav game. Mind you, its more for the game than for EA. I dislike EA too..



wow u r rich...you must be a pro in BF then


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> wow u r rich...you must be a pro in BF then


I just play for passion and not to be a professional..  lol

But I am a huge fan of BF and not rich as u think I am.. I am just cutting down some other games to accommodate this.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 16, 2013)

^ was just kidding  ...I meant since you are spending so much you must make good use of the extra content and premium membership


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ^ was just kidding  ...I meant since you are spending so much you must make good use of the extra content and premium membership



Yeah this time I am going to extract every bit of it.  BTW, I never played BF3 campaign.. This time I am planning to complete the campaign on BF4


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 16, 2013)

BF3 Campaign was a pile of s#!t


----------



## abhidev (Oct 16, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> BF3 Campaign was a pile of s#!t



wasn't too bad...IMO


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 16, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> BF3 Campaign was a pile of s#!t


yes not as good as COD


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2013)

abhidev said:


> wasn't too bad...IMO



it was.. I finished it in 5 hrs straight..


----------



## dan4u (Oct 17, 2013)

So whats the verdict guys, is it worth it?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 17, 2013)

RCuber said:


> it was.. I finished it in 5 hrs straight..



Well it was very short, you are right about that.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 17, 2013)

dan4u said:


> So whats the verdict guys, is it worth it?



It certainly is.. IMO


----------



## abhidev (Oct 17, 2013)

seeing the way bf4 beta looked on my pc...m not sure whether I should preorder it  ...or try out the ahem version and then buy it...but then I won't get the bonus content right?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> seeing the way bf4 beta looked on my pc...m not sure whether I should preorder it  ...or try out the ahem version and then buy it...but then I won't get the bonus content right?



The bonus content menitoned for preorders arent going make its way later. 

But if you arent sure then wait and buy. 

If you think graphics on beta wasnt upto the mark, i must say dont judge the graphics on beta versions of any BF games (proven in the past). It is going to be much much better looking after the release.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 17, 2013)

m sure its gonna be kickass...what I am worried is will my gfx handle it...BF3 works awesome!!!


----------



## iittopper (Oct 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> seeing the way bf4 beta looked on my pc...m not sure whether I should preorder it  ...or try out the ahem version and then buy it...but then I won't get the bonus content right?



Downloading ahem version just to play Sp campaign is not worth the time IMO . Bf3 sp was  totally gpu dependant while MP was cpu intensive . Snce you have a powerful processor , i think final game will run just fine .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> m sure its gonna be kickass...what I am worried is will my gfx handle it...BF3 works awesome!!!



Though you may not be able to run with anti aliasing, shadows and water details on high settings, I believe you still can run the game just fine in medium to low level settings.


----------



## abhidev (Oct 17, 2013)

^ thats what even I was wondering...but I didn't like the way beta was looking...bf3 looks way more better than the beta...I don't know if thats coz of my gfx card?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 17, 2013)

^ no, the game was unpolished . But still, at ultra setting, the game look very good, well atleast before that stupid skyscrapper collapse.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ^ thats what even I was wondering...but I didn't like the way beta was looking...bf3 looks way more better than the beta...I don't know if thats coz of my gfx card?



It can be because, BF4 is much more varied in graphics when compared to BF3 with all its levolution effects and higher grpahical requirements. Still, looking at beta, dont come to conclution on the graphical department. If you think u love playing BF4 MP irrespective of how it looks on your machine (if its playable, which it is), you can get the copy. If you are not such a fan of MP and you can live without it, wait, check ahems and then buy if you are convinced.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 17, 2013)

abhidev said:


> ^ thats what even I was wondering...but I didn't like the way beta was looking...bf3 looks way more better than the beta...I don't know if thats coz of my gfx card?



Are you kidding? BF4 looks phenomenal even on the low settings, let alone compared to BF3.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 17, 2013)

^ really? I wasn't much impressed by graphic .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 17, 2013)

Lets not compare or even talk about graphics just yet.

Also, it would be wise to leave the graphics to be better explained by ppl who have better cards rather than putting our opinion with the lower level old cards we possess


----------



## icebags (Oct 17, 2013)

# update me pls if they change laser gun firing weapon model in final release. i dont like getting shot from 50-60 yards away with pinpoint accuracy by some stupid carbine/ automatic riffle.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 17, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Lets not compare or even talk about graphics just yet.
> 
> Also, it would be wise to leave the graphics to be better explained by ppl who have better cards rather than putting our opinion with the lower level old cards we possess


 You dont say


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 17, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> rather than putting our opinion with the lower level old cards we possess



... 

Edit - I've actually played it on my friend's computer, i7 and a gtx 260. The performance wasn't great, but the graphics were fantastic, and the game looks and plays different compared to BF3, so I take back my 'same game, different engine' comment


----------



## iittopper (Oct 17, 2013)

@cyborg - where did your nvidia 460 go? Burned to crisp?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 18, 2013)

iittopper said:


> @cyborg - where did your nvidia 460 go? Burned to crisp?



Yup, remember the nvidia's beta driver fiasco? screwed up my gfx card.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 18, 2013)

^ Sad to hear it , well this might be good time for an upgrade .


----------



## abhidev (Oct 18, 2013)

i guess I'll wait...check with ahem version and then decide whether to buy it or not


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 18, 2013)

iittopper said:


> You dont say



why brother ?? 



cyborg47 said:


> ...
> 
> Edit - I've actually played it on my friend's computer, i7 and a gtx 260. The performance wasn't great, but the graphics were fantastic, and the game looks and plays different compared to BF3, so I take back my 'same game, different engine' comment



Nice to learn that u found it different like me. There is a small learning curve for BF4 when we have already played BF3 before as the gameplay has some change (difficult to explain) in a good way that is.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 18, 2013)

Can my RIG which is in my Signature run or play BF4 properly I mean at least give 30-35 FPS without lag...?


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 18, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Can my RIG which is in my Signature run or play BF4 properly I mean at least give 30-35 FPS without lag...?



On medium to low settings - Yes


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 18, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> On medium to low settings - Yes



Yessss Thanks again.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2013)

Battlefield 4 Beta Performance: 16 Graphics Cards, Benchmarked - Battlefield 4, Powered By DICE's Frostbite 3 Engine

BTW.. anyone purchased via Debit Card?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 18, 2013)

^ my friend icici debit card worked .


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2013)

^^ through Origin app or Site? 

also my netsafe VCC's are back so I can safely purchase from anywhere in the world


----------



## iittopper (Oct 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ through Origin app or Site?
> 
> also my netsafe VCC's are back so I can safely purchase from anywhere in the world



through site . From where are you purchasing ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2013)

iittopper said:


> through site . From where are you purchasing ?



Origin India...


----------



## icebags (Oct 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Battlefield 4 Beta Performance: 16 Graphics Cards, Benchmarked - Battlefield 4, Powered By DICE's Frostbite 3 Engine
> 
> BTW.. anyone purchased via Debit Card?



thanks, hardware performance looks similar to bf3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 19, 2013)

iittopper said:


> ^ Sad to hear it , well this might be good time for an upgrade .



Not yet. I'm on a wait and see mode for now, Mantle looks interesting though I'm still skeptical.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 22, 2013)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrtwqDt0IEk&feature=player_embedded

Hype meter - over 9000 .


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 22, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Battlefield 4: Official Single Player Story Trailer - YouTube
> 
> Hype meter - over 9000 .



But will it have the *'Press E to open the door'* crap again?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 22, 2013)

I finished sp of bf3 after playing 6 month of mp . For Bf4 , i am gonna finish the sp on day 1 because of 

*i44.tinypic.com/975uoo.jpg



cyborg47 said:


> But will it have the *'Press E to open the door'* crap again?



i hope not .


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hot asian army chick = WIN!

What's the name of the actress btw?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 22, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Hot asian army chick = WIN!
> 
> What's the name of the actress btw?



 no idea , let me know when you find it .


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 22, 2013)

Jessika Van - IMDb


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 23, 2013)

iittopper said:


> no idea , *let me know when you find it .*



WHY ?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 24, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> WHY ?



just curious 

Those who have ordered the game from origin can preload from 26th and can start playing the game from 28th . Those who are getting the physical copy have to wait till 1 november  . Digital purchase is the future


----------



## abhidev (Oct 24, 2013)

buying the game from Gamestop...will it be able to use ORIGIN or STEAM?


----------



## dan4u (Oct 24, 2013)

iittopper said:


> just curious
> 
> Those who have ordered the game from origin can preload from 26th and can start playing the game from 28th . Those who are getting the physical copy have to wait till 1 november  .* Digital purchase is the future *



sadly it is, but it can't compare to that feeling of holding a Brand new case, waiting to be opened and filled with guides, pamphlets  and a disc or two.....will miss those days...


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 24, 2013)

iittopper said:


> just curious
> 
> Those who have ordered the game from origin can preload from 26th and can start playing the game from 28th . Those who are getting the physical copy have to wait till 1 november  . Digital purchase is the future



Mexico is a part of that future!


----------



## iittopper (Oct 24, 2013)

abhidev said:


> buying the game from Gamestop...will it be able to use ORIGIN or STEAM?



For how much , 3.5k? And all EA game use origin now .



dan4u said:


> sadly it is, but it can't compare to that feeling of holding a Brand new case, waiting to be opened and filled with guides, pamphlets  and a disc or two.....will miss those days...



True , i got bf3 for just rs 1499 . It came with steel box , physcial warfare pack , 10% discount on next game , some downloadable movies + b2k . And now i get only a cd key for bf4 for 2.4k  .



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Mexico is a part of that future!



Origin mx FTW , I am also thining of getting titanfall from there .


----------



## abhidev (Oct 24, 2013)

iittopper said:


> For how much , 3.5k? And all EA game use origin now .



someone posted its gonna be available for 30$


----------



## iittopper (Oct 24, 2013)

abhidev said:


> someone posted its gonna be available for 30$



oh yeah black friday


----------



## abhidev (Oct 24, 2013)

when is black friday??


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 25, 2013)

abhidev said:


> when is black friday??



29th November


----------



## iittopper (Oct 25, 2013)

abhidev said:


> when is black friday??



29th nov . But if you are planning to buy from gamestop . remember 2 things 

1) chances are that it will be out of stock in the matter on few min and afaik they give priority to the people who go to their store rather than purchasing online .
2) the game will not contain china rising dlc which is worh 10$ , so if you dont have plan to upgrade your game to premium , buying from origin now does make more sense @ 38$ . You can start preloading tomorrow  .


----------



## abhidev (Oct 25, 2013)

iittopper said:


> 29th nov . But if you are planning to buy from gamestop . remember 2 things
> 
> 1) chances are that it will be out of stock in the matter on few min and afaik they give priority to the people who go to their store rather than purchasing online .
> 2) the game will not contain china rising dlc which is worh 10$ , so if you dont have plan to upgrade your game to premium , buying from origin now does make more sense @ 38$ . You can start preloading tomorrow  .



38$ on Origin MX right?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 25, 2013)

^ yep .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 26, 2013)

iittopper said:


> just curious
> 
> Those who have ordered the game from origin can preload from 26th and can start playing the game from 28th . Those who are getting the physical copy have to wait till 1 november  . Digital purchase is the future



Any idea at what time does the pre load be active in India?? any sources?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 26, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Any idea at what time does the pre load be active in India?? any sources?



All times are listed in local time respective toward the region.
East and Central Asia
Pre-load: At least 24 hours before launch
Game Launch: Oct 29 at 12:01AM KST
North America
Pre-load: At least 24 hours before launch
Game Launch: Oct 29 at 12:01AM EDT
Russia
Pre-load: At least 24 hours before launch
Game Launch: Oct 29 at 12:01AM MSK
Australia
Pre-load: At least 24 hours before launch
Game Launch: Oct 31 at 12:01AM AEDT
European Union
Pre-load: At least 24 hours before launch
Game Launch: Oct 31 at 12:01AM CET
New Zealand
Pre-load: At least 24 hours before launch
Game Launch: Nov 1 at 12:01AM NZDT
India
Pre-load: At least 24 hours before launch
Game Launch: Nov 1 at 12:01AM IST
South Africa
Pre-load: At least 24 hours before launch
Game Launch: Nov 1 at 12:01AM SAST
United Kingdom, Ireland, Portugal
Pre-load: At least 24 hours before launch
Game Launch: Nov 1 at 12:01AM GMT
Japan
Pre-load: At least 24 hours before launch
Game Launch: Nov 7 at 12:01AM JST

*help.ea.com/article/battlefield-4-worldwide-release-schedule

You can start preloading on 27th using vpn and can play it on 28th  , but if the rumour is true , this game is approx 28gb in size for pc  .


PS - I haven't bought the game yet , my debit card/c.c not working


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 26, 2013)

iittopper said:


> You can start preloading on 27th using vpn and can play it on 28th  , but if the rumour is true , this game is approx 28gb in size for pc  .
> 
> 
> PS - I haven't bought the game yet , my debit card/c.c not working



The problem is I have no idea how to use vpn (or the process) to get early pre load. Also, even if I preload it using vpn and play till first, can I switch back my country code after that and continue the profile??


----------



## iittopper (Oct 26, 2013)

Preload have started , game size is 24 gb  , just download any vpn software like flyvpn or *www.vpnsecure.me/ , Connect to korean vpn , open origin , reload game and start downloading . After download start , disable it


----------



## funskar (Oct 27, 2013)

Frostbite 3 n Battlefield 4 put call of duty:ghosts to shame - IGN lmao 
Bina Ghost k aaye aisi baatein
Source


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 27, 2013)

funskar said:


> Frostbite 3 n Battlefield 4 put call of duty:ghosts to shame - IGN lmao
> Bina Ghost k aaye aisi baatein



Its got nothing to do with DICE achieving something extraordinary or anything, more like Activision/IW weren't bothered enough to improve their own engine. Fail on their part.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2013)

I still cannot buy BF4 on origin  .. two payment methods declined, my trusty old EntroPay card also doesnt work with origin :/

any other safe place to buy BF4?

EDIT: my VCC is working fine


----------



## iittopper (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah entropay didn't worked for me also .


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Yeah entropay didn't worked for me also .



how did you buy?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> how did you buy?



From my friend's c.c .


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2013)

Should I buy it from Amazon?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Should I buy it from Amazon?



I wonder , why dont you buy from origin mx ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2013)

iittopper said:


> I wonder , why dont you buy from origin mx ?



I would still get the same issue..


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 27, 2013)

It was for $48 on gmg some days back.. Though you need someone from NA to buy it for you.

*www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/1p2b4e/gmg_20_off_bf4_48_15_off_codghost_preorder_50/


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2013)

my order went through cdkeys.com.. paid £27.90 or ₹2,850.70 .. key will be available in a few days..


----------



## iittopper (Oct 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> my order went through cdkeys.com.. paid £27.90 or ₹2,850.70 .. key will be available in a few days..


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2013)

^^ what? .. it was the only site in which my order went through


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Oct 27, 2013)

BurritoField 4
BattleTaco 4


----------



## iittopper (Oct 27, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ what? .. it was the only site in which my order went through



I hope you get the key on date because last time  , they cancelled my order on the last day wothout any reason .

Atlast i bought the game from origin mx , Special thanks to* rocky2702* , who used his Dad card to buy the game for me  

*s8.postimg.org/5n5k72pad/bf4.png


Download started


----------



## digit1191 (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats buddy!  sorry I wasn't able to help u out earlier


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 27, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Atlast i bought the game from origin mx , Special thanks to* rocky2702* , who used his Dad card to buy the game for me


Where did you get it from?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 27, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Congrats buddy!  sorry I wasn't able to help u out earlier


 no problem , atleast you were willing to help me 



cyborg47 said:


> Where did you get it from?



Origin mexico .


----------



## iittopper (Oct 28, 2013)

And the game started 

*s8.postimg.org/bi8herzqt/sdf.png


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2013)

Added to the library


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 29, 2013)

iittopper said:


> And the game started
> 
> *s8.postimg.org/bi8herzqt/sdf.png



For people like me who do not believe in going through the trouble to get into mx or any other origin, the preload is yet to be started today at 4 30 PM in India


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 29, 2013)

And i think pre starters should post some personal reviews.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2013)

^^ the irony is .. we dont know what speeds we will get for the downloads


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 29, 2013)

RCuber said:


> ^^ the irony is .. we dont know what speeds we will get for the downloads



Expect some pretty bad d/w speeds.. as usual the servers will be clogged and EA will say "We did not expect so many downloads to happen". And they think we are dumb. lol


----------



## IndianRambo (Oct 29, 2013)

Any idea of retail disc file size


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Any idea of retail disc file size



I think 3 DVD + 700MB - 1Gig download.


----------



## IndianRambo (Oct 29, 2013)

Still not convinced myself to buy bf4.


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Still not convinced myself to buy bf4.


I'm all in for the game, except for the price.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Oct 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I'm all in for the game, except for the price.



Me too holding the temptation:
But sabr ka baandh tut reha hai:what:


----------



## iittopper (Oct 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I'm all in for the game, except for the price.



Just wait for game4u christmas sale 



rakesh_ic said:


> For people like me who do not believe in going through the trouble to get into mx or any other origin, the preload is yet to be started today at 4 30 PM in India



Umm what trouble , its just a matter of one click to enable vpn . BTW isn't indian time 1 nov??

Also in term of graphics , this is the best looking pc game after crysis 3 .


----------



## IndianRambo (Oct 29, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> I'm all in for the game, except for the price.



For me time problem.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2013)

Downloading at 1MB/s 4 hrs ETA


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 29, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Downloading at 1MB/s 4 hrs ETA



Downloading at 2.8MB/s <2Hrs ETA


----------



## Faun (Oct 29, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Downloading at 2.8MB/s <2Hrs ETA



Already preloaded.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Oct 29, 2013)

@iittopper please post your settings,FPS etc when you get to play this game....


----------



## abhidev (Oct 29, 2013)

damn...is the preorder still valid??


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 29, 2013)

Faun said:


> Already preloaded.



Good for u, was late to reach home.. started the download an Hr back


----------



## iittopper (Oct 29, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> @iittopper please post your settings,FPS etc when you get to play this game....



Have played SP only since its unlocks dog tags and weapon for mp  which really sucks . Running on high setting with 50+fps .



abhidev said:


> damn...is the preorder still valid??



umm only in few countries , Why not wait more . Give more time to bf3 , since you are new .


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2013)

Don't worry about sp, it's takes only 5 hours to complete.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Oct 29, 2013)

Preordered it couple of days back from Game4U - atleast getting additional DLC/maps at that price. I prefer having a disc in my collection than downloading 25-30gb over my 2mbps connection.

Thought I will buy Blacklist and Black Flag at 50% discount which is savings of 1500. That maths works for me  Flipkart already had 50% discount on Blacklist couple of weeks back, missed it. Anyways there is backlog of few games for me right now so can wait to buy those awesome games during Christmas time.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 29, 2013)

I started the multiplayer discussion thread here --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/178995-battlefield-4-multiplayer-discussion.html


----------



## icebags (Oct 29, 2013)

cant u just continue here ?  one thread for a game should be enough, no ?


----------



## iittopper (Oct 29, 2013)

icebags said:


> cant u just continue here ?  one thread for a game should be enough, no ?



well bf3 mp thread was very popular , so why not bf4 mp thread ?


----------



## icebags (Oct 30, 2013)

^how about asking mod to change title ?


----------



## RCuber (Oct 30, 2013)

This thread is for discussion of release, installation problems, SP campaign etc. MP is massive and needs dedicated thread. just look at the post count in this thread, 757 posts even before the game is released in India. 


apart from that.. I started playing the campaign may be 70% complete, playing in hard mode, the AI stupid, average story. I think I need to play it again after official release as my unlocks are not showing up(VPN ).

BF4 is taxing on GFX, and one particular level is very intense with all kind of weather effects. I can run on high on 900p (but looked dull) or ultra 720p(~60) , 1080p would be too much to ask. I prefer better framerates over ultra quality. if you have a beast of a machine then you can get 1080p ultra easily. for midrange PC's I would recommend high~Ultra / 720p/900p setting. upcoming driver would help a lot. ill give about a month or two for devs to clear out the drivers. I wont start playing MP till official release for ping relates issues on VPN.

BTW.. first time I died (may be at 45% completion). it was due to suicide by jumping off a second floor building


----------



## abhidev (Oct 30, 2013)

iittopper said:


> umm only in few countries , Why not wait more . Give more time to bf3 , since you are new .



yeaa...I'll wait...wait for black friday or christmas sale


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2013)

[youtube]t1aQuLTaqX0[/YouTube]


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 2, 2013)

RCuber said:


> This thread is for discussion of release, installation problems, SP campaign etc. MP is massive and needs dedicated thread. just look at the post count in this thread, 757 posts even before the game is released in India.
> 
> 
> apart from that.. I started playing the campaign may be 70% complete, playing in hard mode, the AI stupid, average story. I think I need to play it again after official release as my unlocks are not showing up(VPN ).
> ...



Is it true the BF4's SP campaign can be completed within 3-4 hours?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2013)

quicky008 said:


> Is it true the BF4's SP campaign can be completed within 3-4 hours?



around 4-4.5 hour just like crysis 3


----------



## icebags (Nov 2, 2013)

are there any sp / co-op for heli / jet practice in bf4 ?


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 2, 2013)

akkies_2000 said:


> Preordered it couple of days back from Game4U - atleast getting additional DLC/maps at that price. I prefer having a disc in my collection than downloading 25-30gb over my 2mbps connection.
> 
> Thought I will buy Blacklist and Black Flag at 50% discount which is savings of 1500. That maths works for me  Flipkart already had 50% discount on Blacklist couple of weeks back, missed it. Anyways there is backlog of few games for me right now so can wait to buy those awesome games during Christmas time.



I can sell you both blacklist and blackflag for 1,000 RS each if interested 

Also please don't make 2 threads for MP and SP, when Borderlands 2 MP thread was created the SP become completely inactive as every just shifted to the other thread.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2013)

*s13.postimg.org/pn6zhqx1j/bf4_2013_11_02_09_33_00_93.jpg


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 2, 2013)

icebags said:


> are there any sp / co-op for heli / jet practice in bf4 ?


there is a test range to try out things.

[YOUTUBE]YSAfDQK6neQ[/YOUTUBE]


_


----------



## icebags (Nov 3, 2013)

interesting, but attacking flying drones would have been better.


----------



## chris (Nov 5, 2013)

Battlefield 4 PC GAME | eBay

Some selling used battlefield 4 for Rs. 300/- Don't know how he can sell used games. I see many selling used games in Amazon too. Selling with origin account ?


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 5, 2013)

chris said:


> Battlefield 4 PC GAME | eBay
> 
> Some selling used battlefield 4 for Rs. 300/- Don't know how he can sell used games. I see many selling used games in Amazon too. Selling with origin account ?



Ha ha ha .. No one in the world will sell it for 300 Rs.  Chances are he will ship the DVD box with the dvds only. *With a product key (Used)*.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 5, 2013)

I have been playing assault class so far and only TDM mode. Trying to level up before i try some other classes. As far as i observed about the guns and the fitments - M416 and AEK 971 are still in their prime might just like they were in BF3 but Famas was a dissappointment. AUG A3 still looks like a viable choice and SCAR H is pretty oped up in BF4

The TDM maps are very good except for operation locker.


----------



## icebags (Nov 5, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Ha ha ha .. No one in the world will sell it for 300 Rs.  Chances are he will ship the DVD box with the dvds only. *With a product key (Used)*.



seller has stated the item condition is "used". so, u basically get only box and single or a pair of shiny discs.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey guys , will it give playable framerates with a Core I7 2600k and GT640 ?? Resolution intended : 1366x768p.(Medium to High)
BF3 gave around 40-50FPS at those settings.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 5, 2013)

@Rishi, u turn off MSAa , u get 10FPS more for sure. Start playing.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 6, 2013)

Today I tried playing commander mode. Verdict::No fun!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 6, 2013)

can I run it with the config in the sig?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 6, 2013)

turn down all to low and try, i think it will give 20-30 FPS


----------



## iittopper (Nov 6, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> can I run it with the config in the sig?


no gpu?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Nov 6, 2013)

iittopper said:


> no gpu?



Hai na
Intel HD 2000


----------



## iittopper (Nov 6, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Hai na
> Intel HD 2000





BTW first indian server live . getting 40ms ping .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 7, 2013)

iittopper said:


> BTW first indian server live . getting 40ms ping .



Server name/ip/link??

BTW I have been playing on Singapore severs with a ping of 40-50ms all the time


----------



## iittopper (Nov 7, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> Server name/ip/link??
> 
> BTW I have been playing on Singapore severs with a ping of 40-50ms all the time



search UAE-BF4 in battlelog , sorry cant give link address . getting 17ms ping .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Nov 7, 2013)

iittopper said:


> search UAE-BF4 in battlelog , sorry cant give link address . getting 17ms ping .



Thanks for the pointers


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2013)

Playing the game with 4 top hits of BSB is so much fun. 

Maar Daala is another good one to consider from Devdas.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 17, 2013)

b751 comments on [Steam] [Weekend Deal] Payday 2 - 40% off ($17.99)


----------



## Thunder (Nov 24, 2013)

Guys BF4 is going to be $30 on Black Friday at amazon. Can I buy it using VPN and activate on origin ? 
Or should i wait for any Christmas sale.
Thanks


----------



## iittopper (Nov 24, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Guys BF4 is going to be $30 on Black Friday at amazon. Can I buy it using VPN and activate on origin ?
> Or should i wait for any Christmas sale.
> Thanks



Why VPN ? When you can purchase directly from amazon .


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 24, 2013)

@thunder when it will available


----------



## Thunder (Nov 24, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> @thunder when it will available



On 29th‚ mate. 
It's $29.99 on that day so I might get the game and later when the price goes down for the premium version..I'll get that. 

Source : *www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/1r4lt3/amazon_black_friday_sale_day_1/cdjkdng?context=3


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 24, 2013)

Thunder said:


> On 29th‚ mate.
> It's $29.99 on that day so I might get the game and later when the price goes down for the premium version..I'll get that.
> 
> Source : Tvacgamer comments on [Amazon] Black Friday Sale - Day 1



What's the difference between normal and premium ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

ACidBaseD said:


> What's the difference between normal and premium ?



both are different. premium is a service which gives all future DLC + other stuff like 2XP, 2weeks early access etc. one need to own the base game(standard or digital delux(meh)) to buy premium.


----------



## icebags (Nov 24, 2013)

something weird here, bf4 just got released and they are gonna release all the dlcs by summer 2014. 
The Low-down on Upcoming BF4 DLC - BATTLEFIELDO

not sure what plan they have here, are they going to release another bf game in winter 2014 ?  
bf3 lasted 2 years, bf4 gonna last 1 year. meh.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 24, 2013)

icebags said:


> something weird here, bf4 just got released and they are gonna release all the dlcs by summer 2014.
> The Low-down on Upcoming BF4 DLC - BATTLEFIELDO
> 
> not sure what plan they have here, are they going to release another bf game in winter 2014 ?
> bf3 lasted 2 years, bf4 gonna last 1 year. meh.



Battlefield will not be on a 1 year cycle.. someone from EA told this already..


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 24, 2013)

Thunder said:


> On 29th‚ mate.
> It's $29.99 on that day so I might get the game and later when the price goes down for the premium version..I'll get that.
> 
> Source : Tvacgamer comments on [Amazon] Black Friday Sale - Day 1



at what time it will available. someone feed some light to purchase from amazon. is it possible to buy through visa debit card or i have to create paypal account.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 24, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> at what time it will available. someone feed some light to purchase from amazon. is it possible to buy through visa debit card or i have to create paypal account


Same here mate. This will be my first purchase from amazon so haven't got much idea about it. Maybe some members who have bought stuff via amazon could enlighten us


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 24, 2013)

Enter a fake US address. And use your debit card to buy. Simple.


----------



## chris (Nov 25, 2013)

Amazon Deals

Amazon.com: Holiday Deals Calendar: Video Games

BF4 on NOV 28 6:10 pm PST (NOV 29 8:40 AM IST)


----------



## Faun (Nov 25, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Enter a fake US address. And use your debit card to buy. Simple.



Credit card likely.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 25, 2013)

Faun said:


> Credit card likely.



Yeah. Some times debit also works


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 25, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Enter a fake US address. And use your debit card to buy. Simple.



Not that simple. Your bank can reject the transaction because your billing address didn't match.

I've had that happen once.



Thunder said:


> Same here mate. This will be my first purchase from amazon so haven't got much idea about it. Maybe some members who have bought stuff via amazon could enlighten us



I've bought a lot of things via amazon, and for billing address related issues, you're on a luck factor.

Shipping addresses are never a problem, but if amazon says something about billing address being restricted to certain countries, it has to be valid. A fake address could be troublesome.


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 25, 2013)

Valid address means can I give a relative's address in the US and still pay using a CC (talking about the digital download on 29th ofc)?


----------



## chris (Nov 25, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Valid address means can I give a relative's address in the US and still pay using a CC (talking about the digital download on 29th ofc)?



You can, i got a RANDOM USA address on internet to purchase from amazon. They don't validate. I paid with credit card, i don't think Amazon will send billing address to bank as i see big providers only need CC No, EXP Date and CVV2 to charge you. The smaller sites that use third party processing company will do fraud checking on billing address to avoid fraud/charge back. Even flipkart will accept credit card   with out proper billing address.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 25, 2013)

anaklusmos said:


> Valid address means can I give a relative's address in the US and still pay using a CC (talking about the digital download on 29th ofc)?



Yes, that's right. Depending on bank, CC address may also need to match.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 27, 2013)

Quick info here guys. 
BF4 will be $25 on 28th Nov but this will be only for a period of 3Hrs. After that it will be $35 for the rest of the day and again change back to $30 on 29th. So grab while u can. 
Sad part is that this amazon offer is only eligible for US residents. 
More info here -> 
*www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/1rk7i2/amazon_black_friday_sale_day_7/
Can I use VPN or proxy to buy the game via amazon or is it risky?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 27, 2013)

^Played BF3 before? If no, buy it, if yes... I suggest you wait for the next iteration.


----------



## chris (Nov 27, 2013)

Thunder said:


> Quick info here guys.
> BF4 will be $25 on 28th Nov but this will be only for a period of 3Hrs. After that it will be $35 for the rest of the day and again change back to $30 on 29th. So grab while u can.
> Sad part is that this amazon offer is only eligible for US residents.
> More info here ->
> ...



No need to use VPN or proxy. Just visit amazon and buy it. We can buy it, amazon only need a US billing address. Get one from Googl.e

Already set alarm for 29 Nov, 5:40 AM, that is the time $25 bf4 promotion starts in india.

It will be $20 as amazon give $5 credit towards next purchase.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Played BF3 before? If no, buy it, if yes... I suggest you wait for the next iteration.



This must be true, but i don't think i can skip this $25 offer. Game still crash ?


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone pm me fake us address


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2013)

Origin will also have black friday sale for 24 hour . So if bf4 is 50% off , you can get it via origin mx for like 38$/2 = 19$ 

*i43.tinypic.com/2iavf49.jpg


----------



## dan4u (Nov 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Origin will also have black friday sale for 24 hour . So if bf4 is 50% off , you can get it via origin mx for like 38$/2 = 19$



Black Friday is only in the US, I don't think it applies to Mexico....


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2013)

*eaassets-a.akamaihd.net/origin-com-store-damassets/content/dam/eadam/T/TITANFALL/1011172/en_US/ORIGIN_SCREENSHOT/1011172_screenhi_930x524_en_US_05_%5E_2013-08-23-11-26-02_e9332327626e2ebcd90bdb0524a5c65fdd00574e/930.0x524.0.jpg

*eaassets-a.akamaihd.net/origin-com-store-damassets/content/dam/eadam/T/TITANFALL/1011172/en_US/ORIGIN_SCREENSHOT/1011172_screenhi_930x524_en_US_03_%5E_2013-08-23-11-25-46_f539a385b6b9ea2315b91a57a7ae4fa01d0f6c8e/930.0x524.0.jpg

I'd rather wait for this.

(Just trying to make a good taunt, is all.)


----------



## Saumil996 (Nov 28, 2013)

Anyone bought the game today for 25$ ??


----------



## anaklusmos (Nov 28, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> Anyone bought the game today for 25$ ??



Refer to post #805


----------



## iittopper (Nov 28, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'd rather wait for this.
> 
> (Just trying to make a good taunt, is all.)



why not get both ? In any case , i dont know if titanfall will be worth 2.5k or not . I haven't played any "mp only" game till now .



chris said:


> *Game still crash* ?



Like hell



*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/76889/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition-ANW.html
bf4 @ 2k in origin india . 

Lesson learned , never preorder a game


----------



## abhidev (Nov 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> why not get both ? In any case , i dont know if titanfall will be worth 2.5k or not . I haven't played any "mp only" game till now .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome.... Now need risk at all for Rs.200 extra 

Anybody bought this?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 28, 2013)

iittopper said:


> *www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/76889/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition-ANW.html
> bf4 @ 2k in origin india .
> 
> Lesson learned , never preorder a game



lololol. Should've waited for Prem Ed. For 3.9K.


----------



## chris (Nov 29, 2013)

Saumil996 said:


> Anyone bought the game today for 25$ ??



No, sales time is 29 Nov 7:40 AM to 11:40 AM. I will be getting it.



iittopper said:


> Lesson learned , never preorder a game



You get to play 30 days ahead of all others. Dominate noobs with your fully unlocked weapons


----------



## RCuber (Nov 29, 2013)

chris said:


> No, sales time is 29 Nov 7:40 AM to 11:40 AM. I will be getting it.
> 
> 
> 
> You get to play 30 days ahead of all others. Dominate noobs with your fully unlocked weapons



err Premium? that two weeks only.


----------



## chris (Nov 29, 2013)

Amazon.com: Battlefield 4 [Download]: Video Games

battlefield 4 24.9 live now. Deals end 11:40 AM today. Act fast 



> Total Before Tax: 	$24.99
> Estimated Tax: 	$2.22
> Total: 	$27.21



Paid $2.22 tax to US government, hope they won't shutdiown again


----------



## Thunder (Nov 29, 2013)

I got an error during checkout. My order is marked as cancelled. They gave an error msg saying to wait 4 hrs before making another purchase. Should I try to buy again or not? 
I'm a sad panda :/


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I got an error during checkout. My order is marked as cancelled. They gave an error msg saying to wait 4 hrs before making another purchase. Should I try to buy again or not?
> I'm a sad panda :/



Check your pm.


----------



## chris (Nov 29, 2013)

Battlefield: Bad Company™ 2 for Rs. 54/-. Anyone getting it ?

@rock2702, your inbox was full yesterday. delete some pms. Got bf4 ?


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 29, 2013)

Thunder said:


> I got an error during checkout. My order is marked as cancelled. They gave an error msg saying to wait 4 hrs before making another purchase. Should I try to buy again or not?
> I'm a sad panda :/



Same happen to me what to do


----------



## chris (Nov 29, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Same happen to me what to do



You may need to try with another account.

If anyone ready to pay, i can purchase one more bf4 from my account, that won't give you the $5 discount on next purchase as it is only one per account.


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 29, 2013)

i got a message saying "*Sorry, processing of this order is taking longer than expected"* wait for 4 hours. it didnt ask my ccv number while entering debit card details.


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 29, 2013)

I got an extra bf4 code from amazon.If anyone interested, can contact me.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 29, 2013)

Bought it from Origin US using vpn.. $20..


----------



## chris (Nov 29, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Bought it from Origin US using vpn.. $20..



Nice, hope we get $5 credit from amazon, then it is same price + $2.22 for poor US government.

My last game purchase one month back from amazon, they don't charge me TAX. At the time i used different US address. Everyone pay tax this time or i need to change address to old one ? Previous address was from Florida, this time i used my own New York address from shopabroadonline.com

*EDIT:*

Need to find a state with no amazon distribution centers to avoid paying sales tax.

*wlrn.org/post/new-amazon-centers-will-add-sales-tax-florida-purchases

I think Florida still don't have to pay tax as fulfillment center still in construction. My last purchase from amazon on  8 Sep 2013



> Subtotal of Items:   	$13.99
> ------
> Total before Tax: 	$13.99
> Sales Tax:   	$0.00



No Sales Tax.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 29, 2013)

Can anyone please burn their BF4 backup in DVDs and courier it to me? I will reimburse the charges. Very hard to download 25 GB  (If anyone is willing to, please PM me. I will give u the address 



chris said:


> Nice, hope we get $5 credit from amazon, then it is same price + $2.22 for poor US government.
> 
> My last game purchase one month back from amazon, they don't charge me TAX. At the time i used different US address. Everyone pay tax this time or i need to change address to old one ? Previous address was from Florida, this time i used my own New York address from shopabroadonline.com
> 
> ...



No tax for Illinois. I use IL address to buy from Amazon


----------



## chris (Nov 29, 2013)

digit1191 said:


> Can anyone please burn their BF4 backup in DVDs and courier it to me? I will reimburse the charges. Very hard to download 25 GB  (If anyone is willing to, please PM me. I will give u the address



Me tooooooooooooooo. Can sent pen drive if needed.



digit1191 said:


> No tax for Illinois. I use IL address to buy from Amazon



Thanks, will try next time if they have some good deal. AC4 BF or BF4 premium cheap


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

@nikku bought it for me for 21$ from origin us  thanks a lot @nikku :thumbup:


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 29, 2013)

chris said:


> *EDIT:*
> 
> Need to find a state with no amazon distribution centers to avoid paying sales tax.
> 
> ...



I use Apple Inc Headquarter's address as billing address. No sale tax in Cali


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 29, 2013)

Wat needed credit or debit to buy from origin usa. What address to give.


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 29, 2013)

Please reply me soon


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

You need a credit card with a us address... do you have a PayPal account?


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 29, 2013)

No I'll create


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

Create it ASAP... You can buy using PayPal too... you just have to add a US address while purchasing from origin us...n PM @nikku_hot for the 10$ promotional code


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## iittopper (Nov 29, 2013)

Well congrats all for 20$ purchase , welcome to battlefield .


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 29, 2013)

abhidev said:


> @nikku bought it for me for 21$ from origin us  thanks a lot @nikku :thumbup:


Cool. Counting on you for DVD copy.


digit1191 said:


> Bought it from Origin US using vpn.. $20..


Me too purchased. But charged 0.8$ as tax. Btw congos for the last nail this year .


----------



## iittopper (Nov 29, 2013)

Did you also got china rising DLC ?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Did you also got china rising DLC ?



We got the standard edition... Not deluxe edition


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

nikku_hot123 said:


> Cool. Counting on you for DVD copy.



Yea man... For that I'll have to first buy DVD writer


----------



## chris (Nov 29, 2013)

iittopper said:


> Did you also got china rising DLC ?



Just bf4 from amazon. No DLC listed. Have to hunt for premium deals.


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Nov 29, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Yea man... For that I'll have to first buy DVD writer



Lol.. Me too don't have DVD drive.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

chris said:


> Just bf4 from amazon. No DLC listed. Have to hunt for premium deals.



Did you buy directly or through VPN...n also what option did you select 1.PC download or 2. PC instant access??


----------



## chris (Nov 29, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Did you buy directly or through VPN...n also what option did you select 1.PC download or 2. PC instant access??



I buy from Amazon, No VPN used. Indian IP, BSNL. PC Download. Not sure what PC instant access is, i searched yesterday, they add key to origin directly ? I got key by email, i activated it in Origin.


----------



## digit1191 (Nov 29, 2013)

Need help to buy BF4 for my friend via origin us. My CC is not getting accepted don't know why! Pls help, pm me. Thanks


----------



## dan4u (Nov 29, 2013)

guys is there a $10 promo code?


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 29, 2013)

Nothing works pay pal payment refused by origin.


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 29, 2013)

Thinking to buy from origin India


----------



## dan4u (Nov 29, 2013)

BF4 for $24.99 at Gamestop....use Paypal or entropay, it works...


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 29, 2013)

Does it require us address


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Does it require us address



In origin... Using PayPal... Enter US address


----------



## dan4u (Nov 29, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> Does it require us address



yea, but use a fake one, make an account with ppobox or comgateway and you'll get an address.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

dan4u said:


> yea, but use a fake one, make an account with ppobox or comgateway and you'll get an address.



No need to do all that. Just add
State - Alabama
City - Abbeville
Pin code - 36130

This should be good enough


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 29, 2013)

In origin or gamestop


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 29, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> In origin or gamestop



You should use Origin/Mexico instead.


----------



## IndianRambo (Nov 29, 2013)

origin rejects my paypal account


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

IndianRambo said:


> origin rejects my paypal account



Have you verified your PayPal acc?? Verification takes 2-3 days. I too reg to PayPal yesterday n hence not verified... N that's why I wasn't able to use it in origin.... You need to get help from someone who has a PayPal....


----------



## Saumil996 (Nov 29, 2013)

Bought BF4 from US origin for 19.99$  .

Details.
1.I made a paypal account using an international credit card, it did not need verification for making a payment using it.

2. got my 10$ off using the details given Battlefield 4 (PC Digital Download) $20 - EA Origin Deals, Coupons and Promos (Note: did not use vpn while generating this code)

3. Used Hola unblocker for VPN.

4. Went on origin.com, added the game to cart, checked out, *disabled vpn* , added payment details and finished placing my   order,  .

Did it all in an hour.

Now i need to download 24 ****ing GB which will take 54 hrs


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 29, 2013)

^What's the end time for this deal?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^What's the end time for this deal?



Probably today 8pm I guess... Not sure... I guess it should be till tomorrow too


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 29, 2013)

^8PM IST? Or Pac time? 1.3k's an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2013)

PAC... goto origin us n confirm


----------



## Saumil996 (Nov 29, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^What's the end time for this deal?



Well origin india and origin us says around 15 hrs, so i'm a bit confused and i do not know when that 10$ promo will end either, 

Don't wait just buy


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 29, 2013)

And... err... can you not use ICICI Debit Card directly? I've used this card even for Credit Card payments, so...


----------



## iittopper (Nov 29, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> And... err... can you not use ICICI Debit Card directly? I've used this card even for Credit Card payments, so...



you can use it  .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 29, 2013)

NVM, I decided not to buy, even though it's very, very se... ergh... attractive price point. 

Titanfall it is for me.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2013)

after buying the game on origin US..this was the download speed I got...it was really shocking as IO had never seen it before in my whole life  Open in a new tab and check the BF4 dl speed 

*i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield%204/BF4_originDLspeed_zps4f3cbf9e.jpg~original



Spoiler



The high speeds were because somehow origin took my ahem version of BF4 and was downloading only some extra files


----------



## chris (Nov 30, 2013)

Why it says 29 GB ? My BF4 download says 24 GB. Which ISP you are using ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> after buying the game on origin US..this was the download speed I got...it was really shocking as IO had never seen it before in my whole life  Open in a new tab and check the BF4 dl speed
> 
> *i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee397/abhidev/Battlefield%204/BF4_originDLspeed_zps4f3cbf9e.jpg~original
> 
> ...



B please

​


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2013)

chris said:


> Why it says 29 GB ? My BF4 download says 24 GB. Which ISP you are using ?



Check the spoiler


----------



## abhidev (Nov 30, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> B please
> View attachment 12831​



Good for you B...


----------



## chris (Nov 30, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Check the spoiler



Stop confusing poor origin 

Origin shows high speed for few seconds when you start download.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 1, 2013)

Bought BF4 yesterday night.... 300mb left to complete download


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 1, 2013)

BF4 stucks and crashes on loading


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 1, 2013)

might be graphic driver issue. Check the version or any updates for drivers ...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 2, 2013)

Guys, I used VPN and entered Origin US, checked out, removed VPN and I bought BF4 Dig Del through Paypal, but gave Indian address, everything went well and the amount was deducted. But I didn't get any receipt email and now in "My Games" tab of Origin app, I'm getting "Slow Network" thingy. WTF went wrong? In-app store is working.

Here's the snip of my order history. 

-snip-

So I definitely have the game, right? Or is it ef'd up?

EDIT: Phew, and I thought 2.5K was in EA's pocket without the game. Thankfully, corps. haven't done that yet.

*i.imgur.com/CP1B2lk.jpg?1


----------



## abhidev (Dec 2, 2013)

Dude even I was worried coz I had the ahem version already installed and origin picked up that folder automatically maybe coz of the save files... initially twice the game didn't start at all...after that I removed the ahem version completely and then it worked well...later when I tried connecting to a server for multiplayer it said 'This account is not allowed to connect'. For moment I thought maybe origin blocked me completely and my money n all the origin games are down the drain. But now its working fine.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 3, 2013)

^LOL.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 3, 2013)

@abhidev: u bought 12 games on origin Hmmm


----------



## abhidev (Dec 3, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> @abhidev: u bought 12 games on origin Hmmm



Yea.. Its the humble bundle remember? I wonder why didn't you buy?


----------



## sharang.d (Dec 3, 2013)

I love how Battlefield has amazing graphics and still doesn't lag! Perfectly optimized


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 3, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12869&d=1385995696


----------



## digit1191 (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm playing at 900p in High Settings. 900p because when I'm playing these competitive FPS games, I don't like my HUD to my too small and spread out. 900p suits me better


----------



## DigitalDude (Dec 5, 2013)

^^the hud size and transparency can be changed in the settings.



_


----------



## RCuber (Dec 5, 2013)

EA halts Battlefield 4 expansions to 'sort out all the issues' | Polygon


----------



## rayfire (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey guys can i play bf4 multiplayer without China rising dlc?
like if i purchase BF4 only for  2799 and later buy the premium


----------



## abhidev (Dec 7, 2013)

Yes you can


----------



## rayfire (Dec 7, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Yes you can



i wont be able to play on servers with china rising maps rite?and no  access to new weapons


----------



## abhidev (Dec 7, 2013)

rayfire said:


> i wont be able to play on servers with china rising maps rite?and no  access to new weapons



I guess if you don't have that map then that server hosting it won't show up in the list itself


----------



## rayfire (Dec 7, 2013)

@abhidev thx for ur reply 
just one last question should i wait for christmas sale or just buy now?
and add me origin id rayf1r3


----------



## abhidev (Dec 8, 2013)

rayfire said:


> @abhidev thx for ur reply
> just one last question should i wait for christmas sale or just buy now?
> and add me origin id rayf1r3



Since you're gonna buy premium too... I think you should wait for the Christmas sale... you might get a good deal 

PS: I don't know if Christmas sales happen for games... pls confirm



rayfire said:


> i wont be able to play on servers with china rising maps rite?and no  access to new weapons



yes just confirmed...the servers will show up in the list irrespective of whether you have that map or not..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 16, 2013)

My SP campaign freezes right at the first cutscene. It plays are the intro titles and it gets freezed up sometimes at when the soldier turns on the light and sometimes at when the stuck-guy gives me the gun. 

Any clue on how to resolve this?

EDIT: Did they just agree for a refund?! 

*i.imgur.com/nySX4H0.jpg?1


----------



## chris (Dec 16, 2013)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> My SP campaign freezes right at the first cutscene. It plays are the intro titles and it gets freezed up sometimes at when the soldier turns on the light and sometimes at when the stuck-guy gives me the gun.



I have no such problem. Loading take time after each mission or cut scene.

Don't they asked you to reinstall punkbuster ?  I had problem with bf4 activation, they asked me to reinstall punkbuster wasting my time.

EA support is from india ? I too got staff with indian name.


----------



## icebags (Dec 16, 2013)

^yah they have indian support. i once contacted them in the night in their intl site, some foreign support picked up the chat and asked me to contact during indian office time - ironically which is same to my office time. 

sux. 

same happened with intel support. :/


----------



## rayfire (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey Guys will purchase BF4 today for 1999.It will take forever for me to download with the stupid bsnl connection, so if someone stays in bangalore can get a backup ? Thank you


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2014)

Completed.

SP is short only 7 levels.
story is boring and gameplay is average.
Graphics is superb


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 13, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Completed.
> 
> SP is short only 7 levels.
> story is boring and gameplay is average.
> Graphics is superb


Good job, I wasnt able to play after first level as I got too engaged in multiplayer. I wanted to play the SP from this game specially after BF3 as i dint even open single player campain for BF3 till date.
Looks like I might not complete it at all


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 13, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Good job, I wasnt able to play after first level as I got too engaged in multiplayer. I wanted to play the SP from this game specially after BF3 as i dint even open single player campain for BF3 till date.
> Looks like I might not complete it at all



I also dint launch BF4 campaign even once till now


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 13, 2014)

digit1191 said:


> I also dint launch BF4 campaign even once till now



BTW, what is your level in MP? I reached 87 yesterday. Thanks to the boost up from the premium even last month. I jumped from 58 to 86 in 2 days


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 13, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Good job, I wasnt able to play after first level as I got too engaged in multiplayer. I wanted to play the SP from this game specially after BF3 as i dint even open single player campain for BF3 till date.
> Looks like I might not complete it at all


SP campaign  BF3 is better than SP of BF4


----------



## abhidev (Jan 13, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> BTW, what is your level in MP? I reached 87 yesterday. Thanks to the boost up from the premium even last month. I jumped from 58 to 86 in 2 days



Damn...I'm still on 21 I guess :/


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 13, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Damn...I'm still on 24 I guess :/



There are many of them above 100 already. Hope I join the club by end of this month. Its not easy to jump up the ranks fast unless played extremely well every game. I am trying to improve the skills too and so managing both skill points and experience for an average player like me is a challenge in itself.

Will keep you all updated once i reach 100


----------



## RCuber (Jan 13, 2014)

how is the game now a days? havent played it in for like a month now


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 13, 2014)

RCuber said:


> how is the game now a days? havent played it in for like a month now



No changes, its the same feel even now. 
Those crashes at load time (precisely during connecting to game), stuttering/lags in parcel storm etc are still there. They just release updates stating there are "fixes for all the crashes" but nothing changes


----------



## RCuber (Jan 13, 2014)

^^ then I will stay away for some more time


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2014)

I got bored real quick.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 13, 2014)

Faun said:


> I got bored real quick.



Bored of SP? or MP too ?


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2014)

MP...may be second assault will be good.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 13, 2014)

Faun said:


> MP...may be second assault will be good.



what about China rising DLC ? It has one of the best map except silk road which is heaven for snipers . Only if they had added snow storm in altai range and sandstorm in silk road , it would have been epic .


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 13, 2014)

iittopper said:


> what about China rising DLC ? It has one of the best map except silk road which is heaven for snipers . Only if they had added snow storm in altai range and sandstorm in silk road , it would have been epic .



Thank god they dint add any more storms. 1 storm itself is an epic laggy fail attempt though the envi looks awesome minus the lag


----------



## iittopper (Jan 13, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Thank god they dint add any more storms. 1 storm itself is an epic laggy fail attempt though the envi looks awesome minus the lag



Using window 7 eh ?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 13, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> There are many of them above 100 already. Hope I join the club by end of this month. Its not easy to jump up the ranks fast unless played extremely well every game. I am trying to improve the skills too and so managing both skill points and experience for an average player like me is a challenge in itself.
> 
> Will keep you all updated once i reach 100



Yea unable to give more time... to gaming itself


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 13, 2014)

levolution/storm lags? I play on 3g internet & do well, usually end up in top 5 if i'm driving a attack boat 

Silk road is full of vehicles, wth you guys doing outside it? 

Get a tank, equip Sabot & Staff shell + zoom optics, enjoy.

watch this - Mindgamer: BF4 -- EPISODE 3 -- Tankosaurus Rex (Part 1) - YouTube


To rank up fast, Play The Objective. Cap flags/arm-disarm mcom...

You'll get Battle Packs when you rank up, 'open' them to get 25% / 50% / 100%/ 200% XP boosts packs.
to use them, when in game, press 'Escape' & on bottom right corner of screen you can activate them.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 15, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Using window 7 eh ?



Na.. Win 8.1.. Might be my OS is adding to the issues. But with a buggy game like this, how will I even know what is causing which issue?



s18000rpm said:


> levolution/storm lags? I play on 3g internet & do well, usually end up in top 5 if i'm driving a attack boat
> 
> Silk road is full of vehicles, wth you guys doing outside it?
> 
> ...



I got 22 25% boosts, 21 50% boosts and 2 100% boosts as of now. Used my 200% boosts during premium event to jump from 58 to 86 lvl


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 15, 2014)

IDK about you guys, but this game has become epic since I upgraded. Been playing for straight 6-8 hours for two days, nothing but greatness. 

And any other MP shooter other than military shooter for me feels disconnected. PS2, ACB, TF2 all these felt good for an hour.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 15, 2014)

^ upgraded to premium?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 15, 2014)

abhidev said:


> ^ upgraded to premium?



I decided not buy it, because I only played Armored Kill and B2K in BF3. Close Quarters, End Game and Aftermath were just trials, in other words, a waste.

So I'll buy only those which I might play the most.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 15, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I decided not buy it, because I only played Armored Kill and B2K in BF3. Close Quarters, End Game and Aftermath were just trials, in other words, a waste.
> 
> So I'll buy only those which I might play the most.



yeah same here . Bf3 dlc were always hyped and after 2-3 week of their release , most player switched back to base maps . Get premium only if is available for cheap .


BTW 100 hours completed in BF4


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 15, 2014)

iittopper said:


> yeah same here . Bf3 dlc were always hyped and after 2-3 week of their release , most player switched back to base maps . Get premium only if is available for cheap .
> 
> 
> BTW 100 hours completed in BF4



Your current MP level?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 15, 2014)

iittopper said:


> yeah same here . Bf3 dlc were always hyped and after 2-3 week of their release , most player switched back to base maps . Get premium only if is available for cheap .
> 
> 
> BTW 100 hours completed in BF4



Yeah, and base maps were so much better than the maps from DLCs. I felt this in BF4 too. China Rising maps are good, but nowhere as awesome as base map, say, Paracel Storm or Hainan Resort and such.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 15, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Yeah, and base maps were so much better than the maps from DLCs. I felt this in BF4 too. China Rising maps are good, but nowhere as awesome as base map, say, Paracel Storm or Hainan Resort and such.



The liking towards the base maps have other reasons too - 
1) The longer you play a map, the awareness and spots that you pick increases and thereby you find it fun to play that map over and over. Example:: In my case it was  Noshars canal from BF3 for TDM.
2) Most of the local servers you play (with better pings) might have the old maps (even in rotation) and they seldom add the new maps into the rotation.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 15, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> Your current MP level?



30 , Didn't took the advantage of double xp weekend


----------



## Faun (Jan 20, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/bRHsvtX.png


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 20, 2014)

Guys i just started getting good 50 fps at ultra but main thing is there is frequent sluttering after 2-3 sec it freezes for 1 second then again getting 50 fps this is happening in medium and high settings too.Anybody facing this and got fix for that?


----------



## iittopper (Jan 20, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> Guys i just started getting good 50 fps at ultra but main thing is there is frequent sluttering after 2-3 sec it freezes for 1 second then again getting 50 fps this is happening in medium and high settings too.Anybody facing this and got fix for that?



yes same problem . Which processor you have ?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 20, 2014)

I too experienced this recently...I haven't updated the drivers... Is there a need to?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jan 20, 2014)

iittopper said:


> yes same problem . Which processor you have ?


i3 3210


----------



## iittopper (Jan 20, 2014)

pkkumarcool said:


> i3 3210



Since Bf4 MP is cpu intensive , dual core processor have common stuttering issue . Same with me  . However there is one simple solution that can reduce stuttering . Go to BF4 folder >> Installer >> direct x >> redist >> Dx setup . The thing is when you install Bf4 then origin crap doesn't install directx and some of the file which is needed for bf4 may not be there in your pc . This solution worked for many , try it and tell .



abhidev said:


> I too experienced this recently...I haven't updated the drivers... Is there a need to?



have you unparked the core ? If not then download this Coder Bag: Disable CPU Core Parking Utility . Run the exe file as administrator >> Check status >> Unpark All .


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Jan 20, 2014)

But I don't think windows 8.1 needs core parking.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 20, 2014)

^It does. I used the Unpark CPU App on 8.1 and it showed me 4 cores being parked. I think the micro-stutter is due to 4 gigs of RAM, when I up'ed it to 8, I'm having nothing but smoothness.



rakesh_ic said:


> The liking towards the base maps have other reasons too -
> 1) The longer you play a map, the awareness and spots that you pick increases and thereby you find it fun to play that map over and over. Example:: In my case it was  Noshars canal from BF3 for TDM.
> 2) Most of the local servers you play (with better pings) might have the old maps (even in rotation) and they seldom add the new maps into the rotation.



I usually play in Euro servers. To make good use of the money I spent, I play on servers having DLCs. Always. And I HATE only one map servers, I love map rotations. And moreover I've played enough Armored Kill and other DLCs of BF3 to say with confidence that I felt base maps were slightly better, if not better.


----------



## iittopper (Jan 20, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^It does. I used the Unpark CPU App on 8.1 and it showed me 4 cores being parked. I think the micro-stutter is due to 4 gigs of RAM, when I up'ed it to 8, I'm having nothing but smoothness.



thanks , i will add another 4 gb ram and see if it helps .


----------



## abhidev (Jan 30, 2014)

New update of 1.23gb


----------



## Cpt. Price (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey all 

I am new to the BF4 MP Scene. 

So the question is how much data(mb) the game(playing online/ MP) uses if i play 1-2hrs per day??

As i have the speed of 4mbps till 8gb and 512kbps there after  Will I notice Any lag on European Servers. Also the speed is sufficient???


----------



## ZTR (Jan 30, 2014)

abhidev said:


> New update of 1.23gb



Mantle patch


----------



## digit1191 (Jan 30, 2014)

ZTR said:


> Mantle patch



What's Mantle patch?


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2014)

New Patch?? any stability improvements?


----------



## abhidev (Jan 30, 2014)

Just downloaded... Lemme check


----------



## abhidev (Jan 30, 2014)

Following are the patch details
-Mantle api support
-CPU/GPU performance tweaks
-DMR weapon tweaks
-various game fixes


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 30, 2014)

Sadly AMD haven't yet released drivers with Mantle support yet.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 30, 2014)

Yea... Can't wait to see the diff in the performance


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 31, 2014)

Faun said:


> *i.imgur.com/bRHsvtX.png


hmmmm. hahahahahahahahah loloololo !!! laughed so hard !


----------



## snap (Feb 4, 2014)

Discussion of the week: Time of day and dynamic weather, should they be adjustable? : battlefield_4

but i think they will only implement it in battlefield 5 and call this the main feature of the game


----------



## snap (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2014)

First Look At Naval Strike maps:

Wave Breaker Battlefield 4 Wave Breaker First Look! Naval Strike Exclusive - YouTube

Lost Island: Battlefield 4 Lost Island First Look! Naval Strike Exclusive - YouTube

Nansha Strike: Battlefield 4 Nansha Strike First Look! Naval Strike Exclusive - YouTube

Operation Mortar: Battlefield 4 Operation Mortar First Look! Naval Strike Exclusive - YouTube

this dlc looks good in vids, lets see the feedback of premium beta testers


----------



## abhidev (Mar 20, 2014)

this must be the most explosive map of all....and more vehicles


----------



## iittopper (Mar 20, 2014)

s18000rpm said:


> this dlc looks good in vids, lets see the feedback of premium beta testers




All BF3/Bf4 DLC looks good in trailer  , Heck Even Single player look so awesome .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 20, 2014)

People who have tested (LvlCap, jackfrags and some others) say this DLC feels fresh. They say maps are VERY well designed. I was defo buying this, then I took an arrow... err... then I saw they hiked it to 1k. For a damn DLC! I remember buying BF3 Ltd Ed for 1.5k. :<

Oh well, times change, prices go up, pay stays the same. >:\


----------



## abhidev (Mar 20, 2014)

I'll probably wait for some kind of deal... Like the 50% deal with China Rising DLC


----------



## nikku_hot123 (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow!! Congrats


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks 
moved comment because i thought this was the MP thread 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/178995-battlefield-4-multiplayer-discussion-13.html#post2086644


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 21, 2014)

[MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] you back ?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2014)

[MENTION=119713]nikku_hot123[/MENTION] Where the hell are you bro???


----------



## Karan Vaidhya (May 15, 2014)

I've got bf 4 and it's in russian language....how to convert it into english


----------



## icebags (May 15, 2014)

uhm, did u buy it from russia ? i hope not .....


----------



## Karan Vaidhya (May 19, 2014)

icebags said:


> uhm, did u buy it from russia ? i hope not .....



obviously not....got it from my friend.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2014)

[MENTION=146796]Karan Vaidhya[/MENTION] Did you buy it ? From where ?


----------



## RCuber (May 19, 2014)

Not sure why I cannot get any hits in BF4, I play BF3 daily and dont have a problem in that. 
Also sniping is so different, I can hardly get any head shots in BF4.


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Not sure why I cannot get any hits in BF4, I play BF3 daily and dont have a problem in that.
> Also sniping is so different, I can hardly get any head shots in BF4.



True .... thats why I dont play BF3 anymore , It affects my bf4 skills .


----------



## sam_738844 (May 19, 2014)

RCuber said:


> Not sure why I cannot get any hits in BF4, I play BF3 daily and dont have a problem in that.
> Also sniping is so different, I can hardly get any head shots in BF4.



i never played BF3 online, but i salute those guys in BF4 who still lands head shot ( not sure if  hacker) from where i cant even possibly spot em even in the death cam. Has an assault rifle, has 300 ms  + ping.

I read the bullet velocity, muzzle suppression, target leading, effective projectile drop curve all these come into picture. Even after all this, if he shots me multiple times from like a light-year away with a petty rifle!! , then O.K. I am a noob, i dont know how to play BF4 and i wont land any headshot in near future like he did.. I am happy with it.


----------



## ratul (May 19, 2014)

hmm, tried the single player campaign, too bad, noob AI, and boring, will try the multiplayer soon... 
My Gameplay video:


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 19, 2014)

Campaign Sucks ... They should remove it from next iteration of Battlefield and focus solely on Multiplayer .

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> i never played BF3 online, but i salute those guys in BF4 who still lands head shot ( not sure if  hacker) from where i cant even possibly spot em even in the death cam. Has an assault rifle, has 300 ms  + ping.
> 
> I read the bullet velocity, muzzle suppression, target leading, effective projectile drop curve all these come into picture. Even after all this, if he shots me multiple times from like a light-year away with a petty rifle!! , then O.K. I am a noob, i dont know how to play BF4 and i wont land any headshot in near future like he did.. I am happy with it.



whats your Battlefield ID ? My Longest headshot is only 540m in bf4 it is slightly better in bf3 at 765 m .


----------



## snap (May 28, 2014)

Someone start a new thread for this : *www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=825964

Battlefield:Hardline new BF title


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2014)

Battlefield Hardline LOL

*www.battlefield.com/hardline


----------



## Pasapa (May 28, 2014)

yay, another yearly game ?

R.I.P Battlefield


----------



## rajatGod512 (May 28, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> yay, another yearly game ?
> 
> R.I.P Battlefield



I am skeptical .... Cop and robber shooter ? Really ?


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> I am skeptical .... Cop and robber shooter ? Really ?



YAY!!!


----------



## Faun (May 28, 2014)

Hardliners will be enraged.

- - - Updated - - -



RCuber said:


> YAY!!!



So basically Payday ?


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 28, 2014)

LOL hardlines 
EA gonna fail hard this time.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 28, 2014)

Here we go.. CoD'fication of Battlefield!


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> Here we go.. CoD'fication of Battlefield!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



DAFAQ


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 28, 2014)

Original post.
*www.dualshockers.com/2014/05/28/battlefield-hardline-gameplay-trailer-leaked/

BTW the gameplay is..kinda..I dunno.

Graphics look good in some parts where as in others, the textures are useless.

Cant comment on gameplay though.


----------



## snap (May 28, 2014)

FPS : GTA ?


----------



## RCuber (May 28, 2014)

Ctrl+C Ctrl+V


----------



## Pasapa (May 28, 2014)

Battlepayday


----------



## icebags (May 28, 2014)

pratyush997 said:


> Here we go.. CoD'fication of Battlefield!



how can they call this battlefield, doesn't even look anything like by any means, so crappy.


----------



## RCuber (May 29, 2014)

Bf3 free till June 3
*www.origin.com/en-in/store/buy/battlefield-3/pc-download/base-game/standard-edition


----------



## icebags (May 29, 2014)

what the ..... ? :O what they have just started .....


----------



## Pasapa (May 29, 2014)

Now who would play bf4?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 29, 2014)

Err... I liked the BF Hardline/Omaha leaked trailer. Will pass if the next BF is not Bad Company.


----------



## RCuber (May 29, 2014)

Pasapa said:


> Now who would play bf4?


I still Play BF3 more than BF4..


----------



## abhidev (May 29, 2014)

damn you EA why do you want our money so soon


----------



## pratyush997 (May 29, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/RiqPtQs.jpg


----------



## RCuber (May 29, 2014)

^^ DAFAQ  .. man EA has gone mental!!!


----------



## snap (May 29, 2014)

No one dares making a new thread for this accursed BF title


----------



## RCuber (May 29, 2014)

snap said:


> No one dares making a new thread for this accursed BF title



LET HARDLINE ROT IN HELL .. 

My Battlzfield!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2014)

So much Battlefeel


----------



## kalam_gohab (May 29, 2014)

Was waiting for bad company for a millennium..


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 29, 2014)

^Hope that next true BF is Bad Company.


----------



## RCuber (May 29, 2014)

What makes Bad Company so popular? I have a copy, but couldn't find populated servers to play on


----------



## rakesh_ic (May 29, 2014)

RCuber said:


> What makes Bad Company so popular? I have a copy, but couldn't find populated servers to play on



Bid yourself a good morning while waking up slowly from your dream and take it with a pinch of salt - BC is outdated and so will be BF3 soon (in the verge of, currently).


----------



## sam_738844 (May 30, 2014)

getting rid of windows 8 and a windows 8.1 fresh install gave me at least 5-10 FPS boost and a smoother game-play experience in BF4, Fluke?


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm experiencing frequent crashes....


----------



## SunE (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah even I'm getting frequent crashes from the past 3-4 days. Plus when I'm waiting in queue to join a server, when my turn arrives, I get the Battlefield didn't start properly error message and when I hit reconnect I'm back in queue!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 19, 2014)

yea...same thing is happening to me too....


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 19, 2014)

same for me even origin in game not working the game doesnt start and gets stuck at black screen when i enable origin in game.Also after playing a round in dragons teeths map another round doesnt start and game automatically crashes


----------



## pratyush997 (Jul 19, 2014)

Damn! DT is awesome tbh..
Total infantry based map


----------



## SunE (Jul 19, 2014)

I wish I had Premium. I love infantry only combat. Missing Dragon's Teeth badly


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 19, 2014)

propaganda map is my favourite in dt


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 8, 2014)

Battlefield 4 Free to play till August 14 

*www.origin.com/en-in/news/battlefield-4-game-time-free


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 8, 2014)

^free to add to account till 14th August.

there after you can play it anytime (even a year later), but for a total of *168 hours*.


----------

